# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  كُتِب لنيسان ...

## mohammad qasaimeh

هنا .. و في نفس المكان .. خططت اول لوحات حزني و بثثتها لفضاء كوني .. لكأنه عمرٌ مضى على شعواء الحب هذه .. تغيرت أشياء كثيرة .. و خُلقت بصور جديدة .. و زُرعت دماً جديداً .. 

هنا صرخت صرختي الاولى .. والآن أقف على خرابي لا أملك لنفسي نفعاً ولا ضراً .. أرى موتي .. حزني .. إنهياري .. ولا املك الا ملاذ الدموع .. ذلك الاستسلام الذي يشبه انتحار الارواح بطريقة تشبه المتعة 

يا له من عالم معقد .. سمعنا عنه كثيراً .. و خفنا منه اكثر .. و في لمسة تصنعها الاقدار .. نصبح مثل دمى المسارح .. ابطالاً لحكايات .. كنا بالامس نشاهدها من مقاعد المتفرجين .. و تبدأ مرحلة زرع الثقافات .. مثل الموت المستحيل .. و الفكر المُرهِق .. و الذهول .. و الغربة عن قرب .. و الموت على قيد الحياة .. و أهمها و أولها .. الحزن ..

إنه الحزن و كفى .. جحافلٌ من كائنات مبهمة .. تخضب قللبك بعلقم الشوق .. و اليأس .. فينبت على جلدك معالم الحب مكتوب في حواشيها " أحبها " 

هو الدموع .. أنهار من الدموع تنهل من بين عينيك .. مذيبة أنّات القلب .. فيرتسم على خديك صورة قلبك المحتضر .. و تمتزج معالم الحزن لتقول " أحبها " 

هو صوتك الاجش .. حشرجة من الكمد تستحوذ على بحات صوتك .. و تجسد مآسي كونك .. تغور بين شفتيك .. فتحاول اجتذابها .. واذ بها قد سبقتك .. بادية لكل الخلق " أحبها " 

هو زفير عينيك .. غيومٌ كثيفة من الوجد تطبق على عينيك .. تكاد أن تقتلهما .. فيشتعل الاضطراب اذا رأيتها و أخجل .. اتضآل .. أتصاغر .. أضعف .. أن ارسل لها بعيني كلمة حب واحدة .. فان الزمان يقف خلف المكان .. و فكري يأبى إلّا ان يطبق علي .. و يلوح لي بالمستحيل دوماً .. فأرمش كي أمنعها من الانفجار " أحبها " 

هنا أقف مجدداً .. كي أجلد نفسي .. ولا أحسبها المرة الاخيرة - إلا اذا مِت - لكني لكثرة أشواك الحزن لا أستطيع أن أراني جيداً .. و كلما حاولت أن أجتذبني .. قرصتني أفعى مختلفة .. لكأني أراني افقد معايير الانسان على التحمل شيئاً فشيئاً .. حتماً إن الامر كذلك .. و إلّا .. فكيف ما زلت حتى الساعة .. أحتفظ بشيء من الروح .. 



محمد قسايمة 
جميع الحقوق محفوظة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

في عينيك يا حبيبتي 
ارى قدري المحتوم 
و ارى قياصره تسيرني 
وعلى ضفاف شفتيك 
ترميني قتيلا 
و من وحي ابتسماتك الخرافيه 
ارى النجوم تتلألأ في قعر البحار 
و اسمع اصوات الفراشات 
وا عود من تلك الممالك 
كالغروب ...... حزينا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كان منتصبا هناك 
تلفح هام وجهه امواج الزمان 
و تنظر اليه الطيور باستغراب 
فما هي الى لحظات حتى تناقلت الزهور خبره 
وعلمت به كل  البشريه  
ووقف كبيرها و صغيرها ينظرون اليه من قعر الوادي 
وهو واقف لا يحرك ساكنا 
كقائد ينظر الى شعبه و في جعبته شيئا لهم 
تمسمر الخلق الى زمن غير معلوم 
الى ان نطقت روحه  
وصرخ قلبه 
و التهبت مهجته 
و اسلم قلبه كل ما يملك 
و انفجرت منه براكين الحزن و الكمد 
وصرخ : 
ابكيتنا قبل اواننا ايها الزمان 
فدوى الصدى في زوايا الكون 
ثم قالها ثانيه 
ابكيتنا قبل اواننا ايها الزمان 
البارحه كنا اطفالا نركض خلف الفراشات 
ونبعثر الغيوم 
ونرتع بين اريج الحقول 
فبأي حق ايها الزمان سرقت طفولتنا 
بأي حق 
ثم صمت 
........
ثم روت عنه الفراشات 
انه مات و هو ناظرا الى السماء 
و الدموع تموج بعينيه 
و كان اخر ما نطقه : 
واطفولتاه .......واطفولتاه 
بقي يرددها وبصوت يتخافت شيئ فشيء
الى ان اسلم روحه 
و مات الخلق من فيظ حزنه و لهيب كمده 


فذاك خبره ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الحب سماء ورديه 
وبحر يودع الشمس بنسمات الاريج الاحمر 
ليل تموج به الانجم
و تتهامس به اوراق المرمر 
كواكب تتساقط 
صحراء بها الجليد تبعثر 
نرجس فاح عبيره 
و ضباب من جوف الارض تفجر 
عيون تكتنفها اسرار الغيب 
رغم الطبيعه انار منها القمر 
فراشات اطلت بالوان الغروب 
بين جفنات قلب اغبر 
قوس قزح ثقب الجدران الازليه 
ورغم الازمان ازهر 
هو عبق الذاكره الملأى رغم الصور
وحده ما تغيـــــــــــــــــــــر 
هو عصاره قلب تململ بعد طول تكبر 
هو اهات عاشق تغلغل بعلوم الاكوان 
فلم يجد لأهه مصـــــــــــــــــدر 

هو الحب ......

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا ذات العينين البريئتين  
يا ذات العينين الطفلتين 
رفقا بعاشق بائس اذا ما 
     اظطربت نظراته حين يراك 

فمن عيون الحزن هو يستقي
   اذا ما لاحت بدنيا العشق عيناك 

تستعر الشمس كي لا يبقى زمان 
   وتستأثر الاسحار بنور من محياك 

فكيف تسرق عيناك حبات الهواء 
   و تستفيق الارض على انغام خطاك 

و ترقص الاشياء و تختال كبرا 
   اذا ما ارتطمت بها انوار من وجنتاك

فلا تعبسي بوجهه يا ارجوانه 
  لو غامت اوراقها فالنار يراك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لو كان لي بكل سنبله شوق درهم 
لصرت قارونا .....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

احبك وكفى .... :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حبيبتي 
اصدري قرارك بالصفح عن صمتي 
فليس من السهل علي ان انتهك قدسيه النظرات 
فمازالت شريعه الحب تأمرني بالنظرات فقط

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تسالني حبيبتي 
لماذا تشبهني كثيرا بالفجر 
وكأنها تغار منه 
فقلت لا عليك يا طفلتي 
لكن كلاكما به صفاء الكون

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الى كل الزنابق 
الى كل الفراشات 
الى كل نسمات العبير
الى عيون الاطفال البريئه
الى حروف الغزل
اطمئنوا......اطمئنوا
فحبيبتي ما زالت بكامل بهائها
و ما زال ليلك عينيها هو نفسه
و ما زالت امواج الحمره في خديها ثائره
فلم ينقصها شيئ منذ ان تركتها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لو سمحت فقط لقلبي ان ينبض 
لرأيت كيف تتغير زرقه السماء بثوانٍ
و لعرفت طرق عالم الجن 
و لشعرت بامواج الشتاء و هي تتنفس تحت القمر 
في المره القادمه 
لا تكوني طفله هكذا 
فماضينا الصامت يكرهنا 
ولا يرجو لازهار وجودنا ان تزهر 
لا تتململي من رسالتي 
فانا كلي اضطراب و ذهول 
و اللذي يحدثك الان 
هو بقايا انا ......

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ابذلي كل ما تملكين من طفوله 
فانا دائما 
ذلك العصفور اللذي يذهله منظر سقوط المطر...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مولاتي 
لن اراهن على صبري 
فها انا انهار من اول مناورة شوق 
كل ما رسمته على القلب من اوهام 
ذهب مع رياح الفراق 
وانا الان اكثر من كل وقت سبق 
احبك ......

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

علا صياح الفجر 

و بدأت خيوطه تتلاطم بين امواج السماء 

وشاب زرقتها لمسات من الحمره 

لكن حبيبتي ما زالت تطير مع الليل 

ألا ايها الليل الطويل 

لا ترحل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ذهب مني الفجر 

وسلبني الزمان اخر مرثياتي 

و لعاعه الشوق ما زالت تعتلج بصدري 

يا ايها الليل 

لنا لقاء اخر 

فطف بكل العشاق 

و عد الي بالوجد و الاسى 

فاني عطش لحبيبتي 

ارجوك بلغني مرادي و لو كان اخر عهدي بك 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ما عاد الليل يكفيني .......... ما عاد الليل يكفيني

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ذكراك و قلبي 
طفلان بريئان 
كلما رماهما الزمان بسهام الفرقه 
عادا بكل سذاجتهما 
يمرحان سويا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عنما يثقل الكرى عيني 

يجد حزني متنفسا 

فيعلوا جبيني بمسحه من الاشواق 

فيضنني اللي قد نكثت العهد 

فتبكي حبيبتي ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

احبك 
احبك 
احبك 
احبك 
احبك 
احبك 
.
.
.
.
. 
ومليون احبك 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

إن قرأتِ شيئا في عيوني

أو رايت الغيوم تنهل من بين اصابعي 

أو سعتي اسمك يُدق باجراس قادمه من نحوي 

لا تفزعي ولا ترميني بنظرة لوم 

فما عدت لكتمان حبك بقادر ............ ما عدت لكتمان حبك بقادر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تكبري تكبري

فاني احبك اكثر 

كِبْر عينيك هذا 

امتحان اجتزتِه ببراعه

هو الخلطه السحريه لقلبي 

و ها قد منحكي اياها القدر 

فشكرا لك 

و شكرا للقدر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هنالك ثوانٍ من العمر 
نركض اليها بكل ما أتينا من الوقت 
لاننا نعلم انها العمر 
وانها لن يأتي بمثلها القدر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لماذا تجلسين بعيدا 
اقتربي اكثر 
و دعيني ارى مشهدا كالاثير 
سيدتي اتخذت روحي مقعدا 
و تعزف على قلبي 
ما اجمله من مشهد 
ذلك منتهاي ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حان الحب 

وانا ما ازلت اجاهد ذاتي للوصول إلي 

و لا ادري الى متى سنبقى بذلك المنفى 

الشمس تصرخ بنا 

و القمر يستنهض مشاعر الشوق في قعرنا 

الى متى 

الى متى 

الى متى 

اشتاق لذاتي 

وما اعضمه الشوق للذات 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اعدك بعيناك 

اللذان فاقا كل قدسية 

ان انقذ الحب من الموت قبل ان يخلق 

و سوف يكون لنا غد ككل النجوم 

ولن ينقصنا شيء عن حتمية السماء 

كان هنا اشواق تتأرجح بين الموت و الغموض 

و اليوم سيكون الحب ......

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اريد ان انام ....

و اشواقي تهمهم بالغليان ....

فقولي لعينيك ان يطوقاني ....

و يرسلان لي اغنيه حب ....

تكون كما عيناك ....

طفلتان تلهوان بالانوثه ....

و تعزفان على حروف اسمي ....

دعيني انام وانا اهذي ....

و اقول حبيبتي هنا ....

حبيبتي بجانبي ....

  تصبحين على جمالك .......................... تصبحين على خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يوم اخر .....

و ما زلت احترق ..... 


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

توقعي اي شيء الان ....

قد انشب السماء باضافري ....

قد اكتب اسمك على الغيوم .... 

كل شيء ممكن الان ....

فما عدت ذلك البائس اللذي يرضى بفتات النظرات ....

لا تتعجبي ....

فإن الانفجار اللذي حذرتك منه قد حدث .....

الويل للكل مني ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
احبك وكفى 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

قد اكون ضعيفا امام طفولتك الجريئه 

و لطالما تشبثت بكل نفس عندما اراك محاولا الحياه 

لطالما انهارت شفاهي امام عيناك و انطمرت بها الكلمات 

لطالما رأيتني بتسريحه الخجل 

لطالما سمعتِ في نظراتي الحب الصامت 

لطالما مزجتُ بين الحب و القدر محاولا ان اصنع مني فينوس 

لكن ليس بعد اليوم يا طفلتي ....... فاحذريني

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ان الدموع التي ترينها اليوم 

ليست ضعفا كما تظنين 

بل هي دموع نشوة الانتصار 

أقدمها لكِ سلفاً

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لولا خوفي الكفر ....

لقلت ان حبك يطهر قلبي ....

كالقران ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ترى ماذا سيحدث الان ...؟؟؟

و ما نوع السماء التي سوف استفيق عليها ....؟؟؟

كيف سأراك بعد اليوم ....؟؟؟

ما اسمك بعد اليوم ....؟؟؟

هكذا ....

انام مجددا على غموض ....

لكنك بمنطق الوجود ....

حبيبتي ....

تصبحين على خير .................. وأصبح على يقين

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الحل يا سيدتي واضحٌ .....

قولي لعينيك أن لا تكونا طفلتين ....

أن يطلقا بعضاً من الجمال للكون .... 

قولي لوجهكِ أن لا يستأثر بالشمس لوحده .... 

قولي لخديك أن يتنازلا قليلا عن بعض الصفاء .... 

قولي لأنفك أن يطلق الجاذبيه المحبوسه على قمته .... 

وأن أردت اختصار كل هذا ....

اقتلي جمالك الى اشعار اخر ....

أو .... 

فأحبيني ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حبك يا طفلة العينين 

يطوق رائح الشمس في قلبي 

و يسرق زماني بكل براءة 

يتسلق على زوايا الثواني بكل تشبث 

و يتغلغل باوتار صوتي بكل تأصل 

و الناتج انا 

عاشق يحاول الحياه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حين تتوسل اشواقي للقمر ....

تغني الطيور لحن حزني ....

و ترسم الرياح على جدران الليل ....

صورة قلب تنزف منه أنّات الفراق ....

هل لي ان انفض الحب عن شعري ....؟؟

يجيبني الفجر بلا ....

تصبحين على خير ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

للمرة الثانية

تسألني حبيبتي: أين الفجر مني ؟؟

ولكن الان لدي اجابة مختلفة 

فالشمس عرفت نقطة ضعفي 

و الافق يتلاعب بقلبي كما يشاء 

ففي كل صباح 

اتسيقض لاجد قلبي يبعث من جديد مع ضوء الشمس 

ليكون مخضبا بحبك 

فقولي يا حبيبتي للشمس ان ترفق بي 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تصفحت كل مقاعد الليل .....

و اصوات النجوم .....

ففاحت بين اسراب الظلام ذكرى حبيبتي .....

كأنها صوت من القدر يناديني للتوحد مع روحي .....

ترى هل تسبحين في الليل معي ....؟؟

ام انك بعيدة عن منفاي .....؟؟

اجبني ايها القمر .....

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

و حتى وإن أثقل الكرى عيوني 

و ان اغمضت أنات شوقي 

فأن حبك يا طفلة العينين 

يقض في احشائي 

تصبحين على خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هناك .....

في عالم ما وراء الكلمات .....

حيث تغتسل الحروف بانوار عينيك كل مساء .....

ستجدين قلبي يرقص كالطير المذبوح .....

و ينادي عليك بكل قوافي الشعر .....

تصبحين على خير .....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

سحقا .... وجدت صعوبة اليوم في زركشه لساني ....

ربما لأني لم أملي عيني منك كما تريد اشواقي العطشى ....

شعرت بخيانه ....

لانني اعلم انك تثقين باني اوثقت قلبي على خديك ....

فلا تخافي فانا على العهد ما بقي الفجر ....

و اعذري زلتي يا حبيبتي ....

تصبحين على خير ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا ادري كيف يمكن ان الفظ كمدي دفعه واحدة .....

لقد تعبت من خوض المعركة كل يوم ..... 

و لا ادري .... 

هل اعلن الهزيمة ....

أم الانتصار .... 

قاتلة هي تلك المفارقة .....

محاولة استجلاب الامن بوسط الوغى ....

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لقد بدأت رائحتك تتغير في ذاكرتي 

كأنها مزيجا من عبق الماضي و الستقبل 

و تغريد عينيك في سراديب عيني صار اجمل 

كأني المح املاً 

كاني احس برعشه امن 

قد تكونين بمنأى عن كل هذا 

ولكني احبك وكفى 

تصبحين على خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تابعي الصحف جيدا هذه الايام .....

فخبر تمزيقي لقلبي ....

حان موعده ....

وإن كنتِ لا تتوقعينه الان ....

لكن هذا انا كلي اعاصير و براكين ....

غامض جدا حد نكراني لذاتي ....

واسف لأني انا ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ربي اعني على تمزيق قلبي ....!!!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الان وصلت المعركه الى ذروتها ....

و يبدو انه محال خيار الانتصار ....

فخيالك الذي زارني ليلا ....

كأنه رساله من القدر ....

تقول : ليس لك من مفر ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ترى هل استطيع ان اخنق تلك النظرات ؟؟؟

من اين سوف يصيح قلبي المره القادمه ؟؟؟

و كيف سوف تكون ثورات الرجولة في هواجسي ؟؟؟

متى سوف استطيع ان اكتب قلبي بلغه افهمها؟؟؟

يكون لها رائحة كالطفولة 

اخاف ان تكوني انتِ اجوبتي 

و الويل لي ان صح ذلك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

أكاد اسمع صريراً لأشواقي ....

فعصير التوت امامي ....

و الليل يموج من خلفي ....

و طفلتي تقف على باب قلبي لاهية ً .... 

تنتظر شعري ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا تعجبي ان لم تعرفيني بعد اليوم ......

فرياح الحب لها طعم جديد .....

مع كل فجر جديد .....

و قد تصبح مشانق الامس .....

مراتع لهو لنا اليوم .....

ادرسي الحب جيدا ........ فقد تفهميني

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الان ....

اصبح للنار طعم اخر ....

فطفولتك اجهدت قلبي بتلك النظره ....

ما زال قلبي يلهث من لحظتها ....

ترى الى متى استطيع البقاء ممزقا ....؟؟؟

كم انا محتاج لك الان ....

كم انا محتاج لقلب بلا عقل ....

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا تسألني بأي نار انكوي ....

سنابل طفولتها تسد افق تفكيري ....

و رنات ضحكتها تخنق قلبي برائحه الحب ....

لكل شيء بها نوع خاص من الشوق ....

كأن طفولتها كوكب ....

و أنا الطفل تكالبت علي كل البحار ....

آآآآآآآآآآآه لو تعلمين ....

على الاقل لأخفيتي طفولتك عني ....

ترى هل ستعلمين ....؟؟؟؟

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ملخص المعركه : 

هربت منها 

و تجاهلت ربيعها الحاضر 

بنيت ما بيننا سدودا من ستائر الزمان 

تفّهت مشاعري 

قتلت كل نبضه قلب 

حتى بعثت تلك النظره 

لتخور لها كل ممالك تمنّعي 

فكيف يا طفلتي اوقدت الارض بثوانٍ ؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

في اطباقة فمها ...

ارى النجوم تعبق على خديها ...

فاسمع لاشواقي خريرا ...

و يثمل قلبي اذ تبسم ...

و تنساب على اناته ضحكات طفولتها ...

فينتشل نفسه من لجة الموت ...

اذا الموت مستحيل ...

آن أن اسلم بابدية الحب ...

تصبحين على خير ......... يا أبدي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ترى هل سيحمل لنا هذا الصباح ..

فجر جديد ...؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

جئتك اليوم ...

وانا حامل ذلك الفجر بين يدي ...

خبأته عن كل غدرات الزمان ...

سقيت اقواسه بدمع قلبي ...

مزجته بحروف شعري ...

خضبته باشواقي ...

عطرته بروحي ...

لكنك لم تأتِ...

لكني باقٍ في محطة الحب ...

منتظرا مركبك للوصول ...

و لن يثقل هذا الفجر كاحلي ...

و هل يثقل المنتصرَ وسامُ شرفه ...؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ذهبت مع الريح 

تنسج بين جنبات الفجر اجمل قصائد الربيع 

و تنثر بين اسراب الطيور حكايات الياسميين 

تهمس بالليل فتعبق الظلمة بحفيف صوتها 

فان آلت الطفولة اليها من القمر 

تشتعل بين حاجبيها سنابل الانوثة 

مكللة بخرير الروح 

و تبقى للحب اجمل الحكايات 

ترى هل كانت ؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا تتكلمي عن الصمت اكثر ...

فكما الطل يألف الفجر ...

فكذلك انا مع الصمت ...

هو لعبتي ...

و لغة النظرات هذه امتهنها ...

فانا بالحب يا طفلتي معجزة ...

فان اردت لذاتك البقاء اطول ...

و لعينيك ان يكونا ساذجتين اكثر ...

لا تقتربي من القدسيات اكثر ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ان ما طفا على وجهينا اليوم من ابتسامة 

انسابت من جذور طهرنا 

يمنعها الكبر من الصهيل

ويقيدها الخجل عن العويل 

هي كابتسامة الطير 

اذا احتضن الافق فجرا 

او كابتسامة الزهر 

حين يلقي عليه القمر شعرا 

يا رب فلتبارك هذين العاشقين 

ما اطهرهما ..!!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كيف لي ان انمق قلبي بنساء جديدة ؟ 

كيف لي أن اجنس شعري بطفولة جديدة ؟ 

كيف لي أن اروي عطشي من حَوَر آخر ؟ 

كيف لي أن أصنع نهاراً بلا شمس ؟ 

كيف لي أن انتحر من رائحة النرجس ؟ 

كيف لي أن ابحر بالطفولة خارج كوكبك ؟ 

إن كنت تعلمين فاجيبيني 
فاني اكاد احترق من لظى حيرتي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

في وقت ما ، حين يحبل الحب بالقلب و تتغير لغة الامطار ثم اذا مات الامل في ديجور الياس عندها تصبح بامس الحاجه لقاتل كي يستل ماضيك من بين اوراقك ، عندها يصبح الامل سمّا ، فحين كان الموت هو الفضيلة فان قاتلك انبل الشرفاء ، ثم لا يمنحك الزمان الموت ايضا ، فقاتلك لم يخلق بعد .
تلك شريعة الحب

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تركتها تلهو مع القمر ...

كانت الطفولة في قمة نشوتها ...

واسترسل الربيع في افتراش عينيها... 

وكانت النجوم لسكرها ...

تتساقط في البحار ...

فعندما عدت صباحا ...

و جدت القمر غافيا بين يديها ...

وابتسامة النصر محفورة على وجهه ...

فحبيبتي اول امراه ...

تسبر اغوراة ذهبا ...

يا له من منتصر ... !!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[BIMG]http://www.friendsoflight.com/pp/data/500/DSC_00506.jpg[/BIMG]

حبك اكثر من ازلية 

حبك لي اكثر من كونة ثورة 

او حروف كُتبت على المقاعد الرماديه 

هو بركان وجود او ثورة روح 

هو لي صلوات قدسية 

من قال انك مجرد انثى 

انتِ يا سيدتي بعثتي حوريّة 

ما قبل عينيك عهد مظلم 

و ما بعد عينيك اكثر وردية 

انا العاشق الذي صنع من دخان القلب 

مملكة من الورود الجورية 

انا العاشق الذي نصّبك رسولة 

وانتِ نائمة بغيمة كبر منسية 

للحب رائحة لا تفوح الا بشعري 

تنساب من جنة طهر روحية 

انا معجزة بكل المقاييس 

لن تجدي مثلي شلالات رومنسية 

ان عرفت غير حبك وطن 

فاحكمي علي بالخيانة الوطنية 

القضية ليست انني وطنيٌّ 

و لكن طفولتي بين يديك حالة نوعية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عندما يأتي الحديث على ذكر الوطن ، او يتباهى الثوار في نثر رائحة البارود ، ويسكن كل طائر الى غيمة وردية ، و حبات الندى تحبو على اغصان الشجر و تتساقط في كؤوس الورود ، و القمر يعزف لليل اجمل ما حاك بتهوفن ، و صلوات العشاق تطوف في حلكة الليل ، و حثيث الشجر يحمل دقات القلوب ، و يغلفها بتبريكات من طهر البَرَد .....عندها لا تظني انني غريب فان معي عينيك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اذاً صدقت ظنوني ، و حدث ما كان قلبي يختبئ منه ، فها هو القدر يفتح السماء كصفحة كتاب ، يفتحها على سماء جديده ، اكثر قشعريرة بالشتاء ، و اكثر غرباناً 
الامر ان الذكريات قد بدأت ، واذا كانت الاشواق معذبتي ، فان الذكريات سر مقتلي 
بدأت اقبّل الساعه ، انظر الى الساعه وانا لا اعيش بها ، فاذا كانت الواحده " كنت اراها تمشي بسرعه في ذاك المكان " و اذا كانت الرابعه " كنت اراها جالسة كملكه حولها الخدم من النساء " ، حتى الساعه اصبحت لي زمناً اخر 
يمتزج شعوري بالخوف بمسحوق من اليأس ، فان الذكريات بصمة في قلبي لا يعفوها حتى الموت 
الان ...... لي مع اتفه الامور ذكريات 

حتى هذه الاغنيه اصبحت ذكريات 

[RAMS]http://songs.6arab.net/newsong/nawal/nawal_Ana-Leih-Moshtaqa.ram[/RAMS]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اليوم حدث شيء غريب ، فقد رأيت اسمك مكتوباً بحروف سوداء عادية ، مجرداً من كل العبارات التي تدل عليك ، عجبت كيف للحروف ان تصنع لعنة لنفسها ، و تنتهك قوانين الانوثة ، و تتناسى صلوات الطفولة ، كيف لها ان تحاول حتى ان ترسم من خيال احلامها ، الواناً تركض في درب المجهول ولا تستطيع ان تتنفس الا الصمت ، في المرة القادمة لا بد ان تنتحر الابجدية ، و تلقي بحروفها في غياهب اللامية قرابيناً لك ، 
فكوني رحيمة يا حبيبتي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كم اشعر بالغربة عن نفسي ، كم هي غريبة هواجسي هذه ،في بادئ الحب كنت طفلا احبو على اطراف العواطف ، اذكر ان كان لي بعضاً من الامل يفتح بين ضجيج حزني نسمات من الحنين الجميل ، 
اليوم انا اكثر غربة ، فقد اخترعت عبادات جديدة للحب ، واصبحت دموعي تناجي بهمس المشاعر طيف عينيها ، و صارت براعم الشوق تكبر و تنمو على وقع اسمها ، ومع كل هدوء لليل ، يحمل شعاع القمر من احزاني حبوب لقاح ، و ينثرها كي يرتسم في ظلمة الافق سرب جديد من النجوم ، و الجميل بلامر ان حبيبتي فقط تستطيع ان ترى هذه النجوم 

يا رب هل أثم اذا صار قلبي يبكي مع كل همسة عصفور ؟، هل أثم اذا انتحر قلبي كلما فكرت بكلمة " وداعا " ؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[BIMG]http://thikraa.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/heart.jpg[/BIMG]

من صمت اليل يترآى طيف حبيبتي بوشاح من ذهب

اجمع اشواقي و انثرها في حرمه 

علني اخبرها بما جاش بقلبي من نصب 

فتلمع بخاطر مشاعري ضحكة عينيها 

و اذ بي ارجو من ضمأى الاشواق  محال الطلب

الموت صار محال في نقش ذكرياتي 

و هل من عاشق يرجو من الموت الهرب ؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كنت في وسط الاضطراب عندما شخت بالحب 

كانت عيني ترى من برق الحب بعضا من الامل 

دخلت جاهلا و كنت اظن ان الزمان لن يصدمني من المرة الاولى 

نكهة الياس الان تأصلت في كل اشواقي 

و غبار الحزن قد احاط بقلبي و ترسب في زوايا فكري 

لو كان الزمان بقدر قلبي 

لو كان الزمان طفلا مثلي 

لو كان الزمان لحنا كشعري 

لو كان الزمان صافيا مثل قيودي 

لو كان الزمان يفهم لغة الطهر 

لو كان الزمان يبارك همس الفجر 

لو كان الزمان يقدر رغبة الزاهدين بالفضيلة

لو كان الزمان يرى خلف نظراتنا نزيف قلوبنا 

لو كان الزمان يؤرخ اول دقيقة حب 

لو كان الزمان ازلياً كذكرياتنا 

لو كان الزمان ابدياً كاشواقنا 

لو كان الزمان ندياً كرعشة الحب 

لو ان الزمان عرف الحب و الشوق و الحزن 

لو كان ذلك يا طفلتي 

لكنت لا ازال شاباً كما عهدتني في نيسان الاول .......... لكنه الزمان

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

غدا سوف يشهد مصرع احدى ذكرياتي ، هذه اول مره اتعامل مع موقف كهذا ، هذه اول مره تدق الكنائس اجراسها لتنبئ عن لعنة من السماء ، الطيور في سمائي صامتة ، الاشعار في مقاهي دفاتري صامتة ، قلم حبري صار له اللون الاسود ، حتى اسمي تجمدت على حروفة طبقة بارده من الغبار ، 
كانني كنت اجمع حزني لهذا اليوم ، او ان حزني كان من هذا اليوم ، اي كان منهجي في احياء هذا اليوم ، سوف ينبت على سفح قلبي نوعا جديدا من الشوك ، و ربما يصل الامر الى ولادة شمس جديده 

غدا ، اول عهدي بمآتم الذكريات ، سوف ارتدي اسود اشعاري ، و اضع عطر الحنين ، و في جيب قميصي الايسر ، منديلا من ليالي الشوق ، 

غدا ستُلفظ اول وداعا في تاريخي ، و تنتحب المقاعد ، وتهرب الاصوات مع صداها ، تبدا عقارب الساعه تنظر الينا كما المطر ينظر للغيوم ، 
غدا اشباح جديده سوف تدخل ليلي و اصوات جديده سوف تفوح مع الرعد 

قد كان لي ذكريات طفولة غنّاء و من الغد و صاعدا لي ذكريات لعهد الشباب 

فلتحمل يا قلبي ذكريات ..........

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

وحضرت قاتلتي مأتمي .......

لم اكن ادري متى سوف يكون موعد تشييع قلبي ، لكنني وقفت على هامش المكان انتظر وصول مواكب حزني ، نظرت اليها واذ بسهام طفولتها مازات موصوبة نحوي ، لم احاول هذه المرة ان اتفاداها ....... بل حاولت و كانت تجربة قاسية جدا ، عندما اقبل بالطرق المحفوفة بالحزن كي احصل على نهاية افضل ثم تأتي نفس النهاية و تبدأ سياط الندم تجلد فكري ،

انهمرت دموعي و راحت تتراكض حولها ، وفي رجفة عيني كل معاني الاسى تذوب بنار الذكرى كل اوراقي ،فلم استطع حينها ان امنع قلبي من الصراخ ، و كل من سمعني ظن بي الجنون ، 

هذا انا ما بعد ذكرى الامس ، كل الدقائق سجانة لقلبي ، كل حبات الهواء خانقة لنفسي ، ركضت كآخر محاولة لقتل قلبي ، قبّلت كل المقاعد ، جلست مع كل الزوايا ساعة من الزمن ، عتقت في كل الكتب اسمي و كان مطبوعا عليه اسم سجّاني 

ثم موعد الرحيل حان ، فبدأت الملم اغارضي من الحزن ، وخبأت بين ضلوعي رائحة الحب عندما كان في عهده الاول ، لقد كانت احلى من مشاتل الياسمين ، يكفي انها صافيه من كوادر الحزن ، فحلت علي لعنة الذكرى من جديد ، فجلست ساعة ابكي ......

ولكأنها كانت تقصد موتي فعلا !! ، فكانت تلاحقني في كل مكان من عالم الامس ، ظننتها في بادئ الامر أخيلة من هذيان قلبي ، و لكن انهار الطفولة التي كانت تنساب من عينيها ، لا تكون الا من الحقيقة المطلقه ، 

رجوت ربي و استجاب لي ، فقد كنت خائفاً ان تموت بقاياي في طريق العودة ، و تجذب احزاني قبة السماء و اموت مختنقا 

رجعت ، وصار قلبي ينبض اسىً ، و صارت شراييني تنزف حزناً و صار اشواقي تئن حنينا 
رجعت و الزمان يؤكد لي انه لن يكون الفراق الاول ........... ما زلت في بداية طريق الحب 
و حبيبتي تنتظرني بالغد ..........


[RAMS]http://song.6arab.com/kathem_Madinat-El-Hob.rm[/RAMS]

والذكرى آه ......... تعذبني

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اشواقي من حنظل الوجد بُحّت اصواتها 

و صار قلبي يرجو من الريح المنايا 

إن كنتِ قاتلتي فأهلا بالموت 

إن كنتِ جلادي فانا هي الخطايا 

من كان مثلي مات قبل ان يُخلَق 

لكني بالحب معجزة الحكايا 

اشباح الشوق بلعت نبض قلوبهم 

و انا اليك ثابتة خطايا 

قد صار لي بالحزن خمرُ لذةٍ

و من بالحزن يرتاع سوايا 

تغار منك لبنى و عبلٌ

فكل العشاق يموتون إلايا 

ان كنت تريدين مجداً فاتبعي قلبي 

فعرش النساء منذ نيسان معايا 

يا طفلتي انا هو العاشق الذي 

صنع من دخان الحيرة لأجلك المرايا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

خبأت في عينيك بعضاً من طفولتي 

فهل لي ان استردها 

هكذا عاد الاضطراب ........

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا استطيع ان اهرب من حصار اليأس 

يطوق احلامي من كل صوب 

يأتيني من الليل 

مع ضوء القمر 

مع همس العصافير 

يختبئ تحت ملابسي 

بين اصابعي 

في كل حرف من اسمي 

وان حاولت النظر الى السماء دون يأس 

فان هي الا لحظات حتى ترميني لطمة من الزمان 

و لا اسمع صوتاً بعدها الا صوت الغربان 

فأين انا .....؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كفى يا قلبي بكاءً

ها قد ذهبت براعم النرجس 

و اختفت رائحه الماء من على وجه الارض 

ماذا ينفع البكاء اذا كان اخرس 

ماذا تنفع الامطار ان لم تجد ارضاً

انها لا تعلم عنك شيئا 

ولا حتى اخيلة 

فكبرياءك مطبق على انفاس الوجد في عينيك 

و لماذا ؟؟ لا ادري 

و ربما هي ايضا لا تدري

كم هو متشعب الحب !!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اذاً 

لرؤياها هالة زمنية من الحزن 

هي نفسها التي ينتحر بها العشاق 

و علي أن اجتازها كل يوم 

كي يرجع منسوب الحزن في قلبي الى مستواه الطبيعي 

معادلة يحياها الزهر كل فجر مع الندى 

معادلة تقرر الموت او المعركة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كأني بعيناها تسألان 

قد نذرن كل الطفولة 

في سبيل الجواب 

لماذا انت صامت ؟؟ 

اريدك موجاً هادراً تهز الدنيا بحبنا 

اريدك شتاءً عاصفاً يقتحم صيف العشاق 

هل لديك اغلى من عيني 

هل لروحك نجوىً مع غيري 

فابتسمت و قلت : 

يا حبيبتي حبنا صلاة قبل كل شيء 

حبنا من من ممتلكات روحنا 

فدعينا نشبع ارواحنا بالصمت 

دعينا نستل من نظراتنا اجمل الطيب 

دعينا نثمل على انغام لفتاتنا 

دعينا نسافر بالليل الى ما وراء القمر 

و نلبس النجوم عباءة 

و ننثر رمال الفجر 

و نسكن زهر الندى

دعيني ارتاض بعالم النظرات 

فاني اريد ان اصنع منك قديسة

و لا يكون ذلك الى بالصمت 

و الحزن 

فلا تحرميني شرف هذه العباده 

و امنحي نفسك كرامة فضيلتها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا تسأليني كيف جعلت منكِ عشيقتي السابقة
وانت لا تزالين حبيبتي 
فان الاضطراب قد بلغ مني حدَ الجنون 

فقط لو انك تشعرين بذلك !

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تتقدم اليكِ اشواقي بباقات من عطر النرجس 

و اكالليل من زهر الرمان 

و واطواق من لمعان الشمس 

فعيناك اللتان جاءتا مثل حلم وردي

من زمن خرافي حط وسط المكان 

كنت ابحث بين حبات الهواء عنك 

كم كنت خائفا ان اعود بلا عطرهما 

كم كان منظر الليل موحشاً 

اذا كان بلا عينيك و هما ترفرفان في سماء ذاكرتي 

ثم حدث ما هو اجمل 

فكم كانت الثواني مثقلة بالذهب 

حين تعانقت عيوننا 

و سرق كل منا من الاخر بعضا من الطفولة 

و خبأها للمرة القادمة

لم نأبه بضوء الشمس 

فكل محاولانه كي تنحني نظراتنا باءت بالفشل 

هكذا دخلنا اليوم مملكة الذكريات الجميلة 

فشكرا لكِ ......

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كيف انساكِ  
وانا لا اشعر بالوطن الا بلقياك  
عشقك اصبح لقلبي تراثاً  
و طيور شعري لا تألف الا خداك  
لعينيكِ طعم غريب يشعلني طفولة  
فهلّا لثمتُ بالنظراتِ عيناك ؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مثقلاً جاءني الليل بهموم العشاق  
قال : هوناً عليك يا عاشق  
اما زلت تعتصر حزناً و تحترق اشواق  
عهدت من العاشقين انواعَ الزهور  
و ما رأيت مثل قلبك بالوجد خفاق  
فقلت له : بريق عينيها ما زال بناظري  
و شهد خديها بالقلب ينساب باملاق  
لها وجه كالقمر في اشراقه  
يداني الشمس ولكنَّ ضياءه رقراق  
لها لحظ بماء العود قد خُلق  
كأن الهواء يذوب اذا نال منه العناق  
ايها الليل إني بها قريح الفؤاد 
لكأني تبدلت قلبا بنارها يشتعل احتراق  
كيف لي ان آنس وهي بعيده  
وبالروح هواها عظم حتى الذات فاق ...!!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كشريد رُميت على قارعة الذكرى 

تعصفني رياح الشوق و تغور بي لجة العذاب 

في القلب تغلغلت نظرتها الاخيرة 

تساورلني ليلا و تستبيح من دموعي الاياب 

من وقود طهرها انا احيى اليوم 

و من لهيب الطفولة في طرفها أُحرق باسهاب 

سابقى ما طال الفراق في حرم الحب عابداً

و من بريق لحظها بذاكرتي اشرب العباب

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حتى قلمي القديم ..... 

صار لحبره لون الذكرى .....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لم يبقَ بقلبي نبضٌ الا و بعينيها تعمّق  
من وشاح الحب صنعت عباءة لها  
و طرزتها بدمع عيوني و برعشة الغسق  
و كيما استبين طائراً بالحب كتمت الهوى  
و صرت كلما اراها من هالة طهرها اشهق  
عاشق رميت نفسي على هامش عينيها  
و كل مرادي أنْ ببحر طفولتها اغرق !!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لعينيكِ كل يوم طعم جديد من الطفولة  
يُغرق قلبي مجهولاً  
و ينثر على رمال شعري مفعولة  
عيناك يا حبيبتي سر خرافي  
يغار منهما عبير الزنبق و يقتل فيهما ذيولة  
فتدين لك انساء كثيرا  
فكم من ملاك لرؤياك جُن جنونه !!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اتعلمين اكثر لحظات العشق دموية للقلب 

انها حين يلتقي القمر مع الفجر 

فتلتقي الذكرى مع الشوق 

ففي سبيل ايهما سأبكي الان ؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كمهران جاءا يركضان من هاوية الغروب 

تلك العينان منذ رمقنني بنظرة تغشوها الانوثة 

و يسيل على اطراف شعاعها شهد الطفولة 

كأنهما فراشتان في حرم علوي تلهوان بماء الخلود 

او ورقتان من كتاب مقدس تسقطان الى اللاحدود

فصار قلبي من طهر لحظها مثقل الجيوب !!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عندما تأتيني الذكرى مظللة برائحة طهرها  

احاول ان استنفر كل قدرتي على التعظيم 

و افتح في مخيلتي حقولا من الفل و الياسمين

و انثر على رمال كلماتي رائحة الشعر العذري القديم 

و اشعر دائما ان قلبي لم يمنحك ما تستحقين من الحب 

مثل عصفور حُكم عليه ان يحمل الى الجنة ماء النعيم 

لكن ، و اشفاقاً علي لا تحاولي تخفيف حدة انوثتك 

و افعلي بي ما يحدث لحبات البرد في لب الجحيم  

فانت لا تعلمين ان بعض العبادات تحرر 

و ان الموت هو كأس الابد لكن طعمه رخيم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ان كنت تريدين شيئا اكثر سطوة مني على الكون 

فتسللي الى خزائن الدهر 

و امنحيني بعضا من الابد 

و ارسميني فصولا لعينيك 

و مدارا يحوم حول مركز طهرك 

فانا معجزتك الوحيدة

التي صنعت من حبات الجمال المتساقطة من اردانك 

عيداناً من البخور كي احرق بها زمني 

و صليت على رفات قلبي قداساً كي تصبح الجنة ملكاً لك 

صباح الخير يا طفلتي الحلوة 

صباح الخير يا تفاحتي الشهية 

صباح الخير يا املا يسطع مع الفجر كانفاس الربيع 

صباح الخير يا شذا يعبق بمشاتل الانوثة 

صباح الخير يا ... ... ... ... ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لم اعرف ان للفراق رائحة تفوح 

كنت اظن الشعر يبتلع ظباب الاشواق 

لم ادرِ ان وجوم الوجه يحكي الغرام و يبوح 

سيدتي اني اجهل فن البعد كثيرا 

واجهل ترميم وجهي اذا طفت عليه الجروح 

كم انا مشتاق لك .........

كم انا مشتاق ان اطفئ بابتسامة عينيك غليان الروح 

كم انا جائع لبريق عينيك 

كم انا من دون شهد طفولتك قتيل مذبوح

اعاني هذه الايام من نقص حاد في الطفولة 

اين مني عيناك تربّني بلفتة تحيي طفلي المقروح 

كم انا متجمد في شتاء الليل 

مقرورا فقد الشمس فكل سمائي رياح تنوح 

اهربي من القدر و اتبعي كوني  

كالوردة لا تمنعها الشمس ان تفوح 

لو كان للعشاق جهاز يقيس تردد الحب 

فانا- و بشهادة رهبان الحب- استثناء للمسموح 
.
.
.
أحبك جداً......

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

في الليل ....

هل تسمعين صرير العشاق مثلي .....

هل تسمعين صلوات الاشواق مثلي .....

هل تخافين اذا غاب القمر .....

ترى ما شكل عينيك وانت خائفة ؟؟؟

حتما تشتعلان طفولة .....

لكن لا ........ لا تصغي لليل ولا تخافي .....

و ابقي عينيك موصدتان بقضبان الكبرياء .....

فانا سجين لا يرجو صدور العفو العام .....

فقد تجرع المنفى كثيرا ..... 

فأبفيه في زنزانتك حراً .....

و اصدري قرار الاعدام متى تشائين ..... 

آآآه ما اطيب إعدامك حين تطوق يديك روحي .....

تصبحين على حبي .....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

موسيقى انتِ 

تنسابين مع حبات المطر 

و برد الشتاء 

و نسمات السَحر 

و تصنعين من البريق المتراقص على وجه البحر 

مسحوقا خرافياً من الجاذبية يجهله البشر 

كثيرة هي الفراشات المتزاحمه على كرز شفتيك 

تناست الخوف التقليدي و رمت نفسها في حالك الخطر 

و ما اوفر حظ الهواء اذا استطاع ان يلامس خديك 

و يستحم بعبير وجنتين كأنهما فلقة قمر 

ارفقي بالوجود و انثري هالتك الانثوية 

فانت لا تعلمين ان الشمس لولاك نجم مقْفر

و تلك الابتسامة التي تطل كحمامه تسبح بالغروب 

ذوبيها بصلوات الاعياد كي تصبحين سراً من القدر 

و عانقي بصوتك حفيف الاشجار 

و تقلدي من الليلك المتساقط من الغيوم نيساناً اخضر 

ثم اذكري عاشق اسمه انا بقيت له امنية وحيدة 

ان تطفئي قناديل عمره و ترميه في منفاك كالحجر 

.
.
.
.
تصبحين على المزيد من حبي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]شوقك يا موغلة الطفولة شتاءٌ مجنون 

لا يرأف بابسط وريقات القلب 

و يثور مبعثراً الظاهر و المدفون 

يأتي مع الصمت المبعثر بالليل 

يمتزج مع زرقة السماء 

مثل الهدير الاتي مع سنابك الخيل 

يتوالد مع الايام مثل دموع الشموع

يقتحم عطر الازهار 

و يفوح مثل الشمس اذا همت بالسطوع 

شوقك علمني كيف تكون الدموع سخيفة 

كيف يُخلق بالجفن اشواك 

و تصبح طيات القلب لجهنم رديفة 

انا غريبٌ لاح له الوطن من خمسة حروف

فأصدر القدر قرار الاعدام 

و كان متزماناً مع ذكرى تنهال على قلبي بالسيوف 

. 

.

.

و ما زلت حياً ، حقاً انني معجزة 



[RAMS]http://www.ozq8.com/arabic/Dina_Hayek/Katbtelak.ram[/RAMS][/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

وعدتكِ كثيرا بالثورة ....

لكني لم أكن باراً بذاتي ....

و ملك نفسي لم يكن لي ....

لا ادرِ هل قدرنا ما زال هو نفسه ....

ام ان القدر- كما الذكريات- يتبدل مع الايام ....

انا الان مجهول اكثر من اي وقت مضى ....

المشكلة ان كل شيء ضدي ....

و كلما حاولت الاستناد الى حائط سقطنا معا ً ....

فما زلت واقفاً على حافة الكون ....

بحثاً عن أمل منتظر ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يتوافق جوهر الاشياء مع طريقة تعاطي الكون معها في كل شيء ، فالزهرة مثلا تحبو عليها مدامع الفجر مكللة عبقها بعطر الشمس ،و البحر يغفو مع صمت الليل مبجلاً هذا الهدوء ، فالفضيلة دائماً مقدسة في شريعة الكون ، 

الا الحب ، 

لماذا لا يعامله الكون وفقاً لجوهره الروحي؟ 

لماذا ؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا...... و الزوايا ......وأنت .....!!!!


أجد هذه الايام انجذاباً غير مبرر الى الزوايا  
و اشعر بتناغم غير مفهوم بين اضطرابي والاماكن الضيقة  
كأن احدهما مغناطيس و الاخر قطعة حديد  
اشعر بكائنات مبهمة تقف على الحد الفاصل بين الوعي و الاوعي  
كأن ممتلكاتي من الافكار ، و تصرفاتي من الافعال تخضع لموسيقى يعزفها ناي ينفخ به همس شفتيكِ 
هل ترين كم انا شريد بلا عينيك ، هل عرفتي الان حجم سطوتك على عالم كياني ،  
تستوي كل اللغات في عدم جدواها اذا اردت ان افسر اكثر ....!!!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عندما بدأ الكون يرنم اغنية الصباح 

و تثاقلت خطوات الندى على زوايا الزهور 

و بدأت خوط الشمس تلون الافق بلونها الذهبي 

عندها شعرت بشيء يتسلل الى فكري مثل فوح العطور 

جهدت كثيرا في تجميع انفاس الصباح 

و في الطيران في نفس اللحظه مع جميع الطيور 

ثم سمعتك تقتربين الى ذاتي اكثر فعرفتكِ 

و عرفت ان كل مظاهر الصباح كانت انعكاسات ابتسامتك على وجه البحور 



صباح الخير يا حبيبتي ......... لكِ وحدكِ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هنالك 

حيث لوز الانوثة يُضرس خديكِ 

أزرعيني شتلة 

و مع حشود صلوات الكون التي تعمّد شعرك 

ارميني بذرة 

و تفنني في نثري على رمال يديك

مثل عبثية طفلة 

و اقل من خمر عينيك لا ارضى 

حتى اشتعل نشوة 

ودعينا من التفتيش بين الثواني 

عن قدرٍ او عن قشة 

فنحن دهر كامل في مرسوم الحب 

رُفع عرشه 

فنحن اسطول من الكتب المقدسة 

ماء الخلود لمن مسه 

نحن ثورة للطفولة السيجنة 

نحررها بلفتة 
.
.
.
تصبحين على المزيد من حبي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كوني ذاتي ...!!!

اريد المزيد من ذلك التشابة البحت 

المزيد من اصوات طرق الافكار ببعضها 

و انجذاب الهمسات لبعضها مثل الجنون 

و ابكي كما تشائين واشتعلي طفولة 

فان البكاء طموحي الذي لا اقامر عليه 

وان لم تقرري لاحلامي الحياة 

فقط كوني أنتِ...!!!

و اعذريني على هذا التمرد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

غدا سوف احاول ان اصنع من رفات ذكرياتي مملكة ابدية 

سوف انطق اول حرف عن ندى الازهار 

سوف اكتب اول سطر في كتاب الحرية 

لا اعرف على اي شمس سوف انام 

و على اي بحر سوف ابني ما بي من بقية 

روائح فكري سوف تضطرب كثيرا 

و الكلمات على شفتي ستكون لا نهائية 

لكن حتما لن اخرج عن نطاق حبك 

و لن تكون لي الا انت أجمل القصص الخرافية 

و هذا وعد ...!!! 



تصبحين على المزيد من حبي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا .......... لكنكِ لم تري قلبي من خلف الغبار  
فكيف يكون طوق نجاتي كتاب من ابجدية النسيان ؟ 
كيف اصعد لسماء الكون على سلم من الدمار ؟ 
هناك صارت مملكتي بعينيها بخديها حتى بتمردها  
لا تسألوا عصفورا كيف يطمح لقفص من الازهار  
كيف يحلم الثلج بلهيب الشمس  
و تموت على كتف المساء كل احلام النهار  
آآه ما ألذ عيناها ....... 
مستبدتان تمزجان الجمال بالنار  
يا شعر انا احب قاتلي  
وهل يكرة الشهيد لسعة الانتصار ؟ 
لاتنظري لقوانين البشرية و امعني بقتلي  
فانا أُومن أن فداء الاوطان قمة الفخار  
وأبقيني طريدا يصارع وحوش الحب  
فأنا احبها حياة الثوار 
.
.
.
.
تصبحين على خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا تظني صمت قلمي نسيانا 

و لا تحسبي انتحار دموعي انقلاب على حزني 

فأزلُ حبكِ أوسع من ان يُنسى 

و أبدُ شوقك اعمق من ان يفنى 

انتِ شيء من الكون 

ذلك النوع من الحقائق التي تعرف بالفطرة 

التي نشتاقها في الماضي 

و نكرسها في المستقبل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

النظرة الاخيرة يا حبيبتي 

هل تذكرينها تلك العذبة اللذيذة 

عندما اعلنا الحرب على ضوء الشمس 

و اخترقنا بعزم طفولتنا نيرانها الكثيفة 

ما زلت محتفظاً بكل اضوائها 

مفتعلا لكل طقوسها المفرحة و الحزينة 

فيوم هي سماء رقراق مغرية 

و يوم هي قتام شعواء شديدة 

ما انطفأ سراج حبها يوماً 

ولا نضب زيت بريقها ولا دقيقة 

فهي بعضٌ من ابد زمانك 

موعود بها منذ بدء الخليقة 

كم انا محظوظ بها يا حبيبتي 

فقد كانت كل طموحي و املي و الغنيمة 

غدا ساعيدها لك مكللة باشواقي 

و سترين كيف ما زالت جديدة ...... 
.
.
.
صباح الخير يا مليكتي الوحيدة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

قالت اين عنفوان الحب لم أرهُ بين يديك 

مالي اراك متقمصاً لليل و الدمعة الخرساء 

ياليلُ كيف للزهر ان يقاتل بعبق العطر

و كيف للقمر ان يخفي بنوره امواج رعناء 

الحب معركة مجهولة الاسلحة 

كخيط النجم المعلق بالسماء 

كموطن الفجر ساعة الاصيل 

كلغة الامطار و الغمام مع الهواء 

ليس سوى جنونه يُقاس بمجسات حزننا 

يحط كطائر زاجل يحمل رسالة مجهولة الاسماء 

لكل كون اسرار تكونه من العدم 

فيا زهر اللوز لا تفشي للثلج فالاحجية بيضاء  

كان البرق يحمل بذور القلوب بين الاقوام

فتلك زنبقة تبحث عن عبيرها هيماء 

كلنا احرف تُكتب بلا ادنى مشورة منا 

فالقلم لا نهائي العمر و الورق سواء 

دعينا يا حبيبتي من جدلية البحث عن الحقيقة 

فالشمس موجودة شاءت العقول ام لم تشاء 

غداً سيصل موكب العيد محملاً بالزمان 

فلا كان السر تذكرة له ولا كانت الفيزياء 

ولكن ان كنت تحبين المنطق كثيرا 

فامنحي الحب ملك قلبكِ كما كان لاحزاننا السوداء

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الان ، وفي هذة اللحظة بالذات، اكملت دورة حب واحدة و دخلت بجديدة ، في القلب تختبئ الذكرى مشيدة بعواطف اقسمت بأبدية الحب ، و في الفكر تقتتل الافكار ، من صوب المنطق و من صوب القلب ، فكم هي المعركة شعواء ، و كم انا ضحية !!!

 لا ادري ما الذي سيكون ، تماما كما لم اعرف سابقاً ، فقد بدأت ادخل الهالة الزمنية التي يصحبها عواصف الغموض ، و يتفجر في ثوانيها بحور الحزن و الرغبة بالبكاء ، كلها قد بدأت ....

ادري ان هذا ليس الا اول الغيث، فان الشتاء لم يأتِ ، و اعلم ان هذا ليس الا اول الليل ، فان القمر لم يخرج بعد ،

لكني بدأت اشعر بأحساس جديد ، غريبٌ و مألوف ، مثل زرقة مفاجئة تقتحم سواد السماء بالليل ، فانها مألوفه بطبيعة السماء ، و غريبة بطبيعة الليل ، 

فذلك الشيء مألوف بطبيعة الذكرى ، غريب بطبيعة المنطق، 

نعم انها هي سنابل الحيرة التي تكثر في داخلي كلما انسابت اللحظات على سلم الوقت مقتربة نحو تلك الهالة 

فلأكن بعون نفسي ......

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مثل لون الورد عندما يفقد العنوان ، تماما مثل احلامنا المتخبطة على حافة الهلاك ، كان الزمن خائناً للذكرى ، ولم تفِ الثواني ابسط حقوق الشوق ، 

هكذا كانت ...... غامضة ، وسبقت قدومها غيوم الغياب ، التي امطرت رائحه الحب ، و هواء الشوق ، كان لها القدرة على طبع صورتها بالعيون ، نعم لقد تجسدت تلك الشخوص الضبابية ، و رأيتها بعيني ، و احسستها بقلبي ، مثل عصفور بين عواصف اللافق ، فانه حين يستسلم و يرخي جناحية مستقبلا الارض ، حتما سوف تتخلق في ذاكرته صورة العش الدافئ ...... مع انه لم يره 

هكذا كنتِ يا حبيبتي ، سابقة لذاتك ، لا نهائية الهالة ، متمردة على كل قدرات الانسان على التأثير ، مستبدة بقدرة عينيكِ على البقاء بالذاكره ...... وتجسدها بمواعيد عبثية 

لكني ما زلت في تأريخ " ما قبل عينيكِ "

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[BIMG]http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii250/Azizah_2008/IMG_6671.jpg[/BIMG]


" أحببته و أُحبه و سيبقى هناك و هنا " ....!!!

بصمات الحب .. لن تترك لي مجالاً لانتزاع تلك الطفلتين من طفولتي الجائعة .. قبلها عطشت .. و بعدها رُميت في صحراء الكيان .. تلك المقفرة من جداول الاستقرار .. لا فجر فيها .. ولا حتى قمر 

ولكنني أحبها بدافع يأتي من الجهول .. كثيراً أخضعته لأجهزة المنطق .. ولكنه كائن متمرد على شريعة الكون .. له عطر الفرح احياناً .. و براثن الحزن أحياناً اخرى .. لن ينفع دواء الفكر .. و لن تزهر اسارير النفس .. كهذا لأنه الحب و كفى 

اظنه أكتسب القدرة على التعمق .. من أصل الذات الذي يأتي منها .. فهو مثل الاسم .. مخطوط على القمر .. مزروع مع الشمس 

انه قدر .. انه الحب !! 


أحبك قبل الحب .. و بعد الحب

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا ادري لماذا اشعر برغبة أن القاكِ بدموعي.. أن احمل اليكِ كل ما بيّ من انكسار و حزن و دمار .. و اضعها بظرف من العواصف و اقدمها اليكِ .. تلك الرغبة تشبة الادلاء بشهادة حق في المحكمة .. انها تغريني بعنف 

ما زال الزمان يرش العطر على ثواني اللقاء .. ما زال يجملّها لي .. لكن القمر لا يحب السماء الا سوداء ..و يكرة أي تدخل من اقواس الشمس 

اشعر برغبة بالتساؤل حتى تنتحر الحروف .. بيّ حشد من الاسئلة .. تتراكم على حطام الفكر .. توقد رغبة تشبة يأس المنتحر 

متى سوف أعرف "حباً بلا أسئلة "  ........ حتى الامنية سؤال ........

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

فلنكف عن المعجزات قليلاً ...!!!
كلنا غموض ... اوراق الحب في دفاترنا حائرة ... عطر الشوق بداخلنا يخفق بلا انتظام ... و الشمس تفر من سلاسل الفجر ... الكون كله مذهول منّا 


أضعت بعينيها الحب ... و مازلت اشياء موثوقة بداخلي ... اشعر انني ارتقيت الى مرحلة اعمق من الحب ... لم يتوصل اليها علم النفس ... هنا ... تصبح الاشياء متشابهة ... ولكن ردات فعلنا متناقضة 

ثم نأتي ... ونخنق الحب برماد من صنع فكرنا ... لو اننا نرضى فقط ان نقبله كما هو ... دون معجزاتنا .........

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

"ماذا أقول له لو جاء يسألني 
إن كنت أهواه , إني ألف أهواه"
كطفل يفر من لهفة العيد 

احاول انتحال شخصية الامبالي 

الغد محفوف بالمستحيل و الامس 

صار ملاذ لذكرى تفوق احتمالي 

احببت بشرك عينيها السجون 

حسناء من غيرها ملك النفيس الغالي 

لها تحت الحاجبين وكرا انوثةٍ

كأنها سرقت من نساء الارض كل الجمالِ 

سيدتي وان قتلت نفسي بالنسيان يوما 

ستبقين موطني و عنوان شعري و كل امالي 
.
.
.
.
أحبكِ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

نظرة من عمق الجهول ....!!!

كأنها لم تُخلق الا لكما 

هي كائنٌ من الغموض الفتان 

تأتي من اعماقنا و تلوح ببصرنا 

كأنها حملت منا شظايا القلب 

وراحت تشعل بالكبريت مشاعرنا 

تنمو عليَّ مثل الاشجار و رائحة الريحان 

فاشعر بحضرتها اني من رهبان الحب 

فيرقص الفكر على ترانيمها كيفما ظنّا

و أجمع انا بذور الموت و ادنو من الاحزان 

لو أنك تقرأينها على الملأ عن قرب 

او تزيدي العيون اشتعالاً من حرائقنا 

لكن ... دعيني جائعاً للمجهول الان 

ففيَّ براعم تربّها امطار العجب 

نعم ... نحن معجزةٌ يا حبيبتي والّا فلا كنّا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

صراخ على مستوى الحزن ....!!! 


كنت قد نسيت الصراخ 

و لم اجرب ان اتخلى عن الصمت 

لم احاول ان اصنع مزيجا جديدا من مشاعري 

فاصوات البحار المتلاطمة 

تغوص في فكري و تُخرج قوانين جديدة للوقت 

انا كائنُ من زمان الحب 

لا استطيع ان اهرب من قدر عينيك 

فان الحب يتصبب على جبهة كياني 

و سمائي تهرب من ضوء الشمس المؤقت 

كل رمال الحب سماد للاحزان 

تنمو عليها مثل الغيم المقتحم لضوء القمر 

فامنحيني حبيبتي 

الصراخ او الموت .....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

صباح الخير يا حبيبتي .... لكِ وحدكِ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الكل مُدان ...!!!
كل البشر يشتركون بالجريمة 

أنا الوم كل مخلوق

الكل مسؤول عن قلبي 

فكل المقاعد وصلها خبر حبها 

و لم يبقَ ليل لم يرَ دموعي 

أصواتي مبعثرة بكل حقول الالم 

أعماقي صارت عنوان لانتحار المشاعر 

شَعري يرفرف مثل الاعلام 

فهنا موطن الحزن 

أيها الكون امنحني حقي 

فكلانا يشترك بالكينونة 

ايها الكون .... اريد حبيبتي الان 

الان ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حبيبتي لماذا تأتيني من كل الكون 

تريثي عليّ قليلاً 

فقد مُت منذ عام 

الا الحزن 

عجيب هذا المخلوق 

كائن في بيئة ميتة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كيف... !!!؟؟


الكل مذبوح من الحب 

و كل قلب بأحزانه ينزفُ 

يأتينا مع كل حبة في الهواء 

يمزق كبرياءنا كأنه سيفُ 

من لم يجرب الطفولة يوما

فإنها بالحب بالبكاء تعرفُ 

تفاجئنا انفسنا كل يوم 

مثل تشرين يشتد و يعزفُ 

لكل انسان مرحلتين من الخَلق 

الولادة اولاً ثم حباً يعصفُ 

كلاهما قدرٌ لا يصغي لرأينا  

فتعلو اصواتنا ثم الدمع يذرفُ

لكن من حقنا ان نسأل دوما 

كيف صرنا لحناً دون ان نعزفُ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انقذنا يا ايلول ...!!! 


قد كان لي مع الاصفر مفاجأة 

و سُعدت لانني بأيلول 

ولكن طعم الوقت هذه المرة مختلف 

و مخاض الحزن لا يعطي اي مفعول 

غُمسنا بالحزن مثل منديل ضعيف 

صُعقنا بالغموض باسراب من الخيول 

كأن لمسات اصابعنا صارت امطار 

تسقي ثوانينا فتحيي بنا الذهول 

يكاد ان يمضي نيسان على ولادتنا 

و ما زلنا نحيا قاتل و مقتول 

رائحة الحب صارت من تراثنا 

و صارت لغتنا اشواق و طلول

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

رعشة الاسماء ...!!!


هكذا نتحول الى كائنات عشقية 

و نصبح في الحب مثل الاهرامات 

نتخلق كل يوم شلالات من الروح 

و تصبح خلايانا عشّاق و عاشقات

فنحن مفارقات عجيبة في الوجود 

فللعيون نشوة كأنها قبلات 

نجمع السماء مع صور الذكرى 

و تعترينا رعشة الاسماء و الكلمات 

لا تحزني ان كنا اسطورة في العشق 

فغدا يرفضنا العقل و نحتاج المعجزات 

غدا ساحمل لكِ الفجر مجدداً

يفوح منه الخزامى على شكل باقات 

في الغد احضري طفولتك كلها 

ولا اريد الا ان تكوني انت بالذات

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ما زالت اقدارنا تختبئ خلف الغموض 

و ما زال قائم عرس الدموع 

و هنالك اشياء كثيرة لا أعلمها عني 

مثل عصفور يحلم مثل غيرة 

ان يحتضن الافق فوق الربوع 

لكنه لا يعلم لماذا 

وجد العش بانتظاره في السماء 

فلم يعلم اهي قمة الانتصار ..... ام الخنوع 

***

تأخذنا اشكال الاسئلة 

الى اسرار الربيع 

و السحاب 

تحملنا على شمِّ الكون 

و تسلق الاشجار 

و افتراش الغاب 

فنرجع مثل عيون 

تلاطمت نظراتها 

ولم تدرِ ما الجواب 

***

و في اطراف الكون 

تختبئ عاصفة 

ما زالت تجمع اشكال العنف و المجون 

فاسمح لها ايها اقدر 

ان تمارس الحب .... و الفنون

----------


## الاء

مشكور الموضوع الرائع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اسمكِ


كلما نظرت للغموض 

و استمعت للحزن

اصبحتِ حبيبتي بجدارة 

كل الكون يرشدني اليكِ 

أنساب اليكِ مثل النهر

داخل محارة 

حروفك الخمس

تتساقط مني مثل الماء 

من الصنارة 

مثل الضوء من الشمس 

و النغمات

من القيثارة 

حروفك الخمس

عالم من اللغة 

ممتع اللفظ 

ساحرة اشعاره 

اشتاق ان الفظ اسمك 

كشوق البحر 

للبحارة 

يقتحم شفتيَّ مثل شتاء وحشي 

يستل صوتي 

فأنطقه بطهارة 

يهرب من الاقدار 

ينتصر عليّ

و يعلن قراره

----------


## زهرة النرجس

كلمات جميلة ومعبرة
مشكور محمد , كلمات على الوجع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مشكور الموضوع الرائع





> كلمات جميلة ومعبرة
> مشكور محمد , كلمات على الوجع


 اسعدتوني بتواجدكم ، اهلا بكم دوما

----------


## Angle whisper

ابكيتنا قبل اواننا ايها الزمان 
فدوى الصدى في زوايا الكون 
ثم قالها ثانيه 
ابكيتنا قبل اواننا ايها الزمان 
البارحه كنا اطفالا نركض خلف الفراشات 
ونبعثر الغيوم 
ونرتع بين اريج الحقول 
فبأي حق ايها الزمان سرقت طفولتنا 
بأي حق 


كتير حلو مشكور, بعدين انا اسمي ابتهال!!!!!!!!!! كتير حبيتها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كل عام وانا أحبك 


بالامس كان العيد وحيد 

كان يدخل الي ككل سنة 

بنفس الصلوات و الصور و الكلمات 

كان يبحث بداخلي فلا يجد اي نبضة قلب 

يجلس على رصيف كياني برهة .... ثم يرحل 

اما اليوم 

فأنا مدعوٌ على وليمة العشاق 

و سوف اشرب من هيكل الحب 

بعد صلاة العيد 

اليوم لي طفلة علي ان اشتري لها حلوى 

و دمى و سكاكر ملونة

و ان اغني معها .... و اركض معها ..... و الهو معها 

هذا العيد لي طفلة علي ان اقبّلها كثيرا 

و اقول لها " كل عام و  انت حبيبتي " كثيرا 

هذا العيد مملوء بالحياة 

و اصوات التكبير غدا بالصباح 

سوف تكون لا نهائية الصدى 

سوف تأتيك محملة بباقات الورد 

فعندها اذكريني 

و ادعي الله ان يباركنا اكثر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ابكيتنا قبل اواننا ايها الزمان 
> فدوى الصدى في زوايا الكون 
> ثم قالها ثانيه 
> ابكيتنا قبل اواننا ايها الزمان 
> البارحه كنا اطفالا نركض خلف الفراشات 
> ونبعثر الغيوم 
> ونرتع بين اريج الحقول 
> فبأي حق ايها الزمان سرقت طفولتنا 
> بأي حق 
> ...


اهلا بكِ ابتهال ، شرفتيني بتواجدك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> كل عام وانا أحبك 
> 
> 
> بالامس كان العيد وحيد 
> 
> كان يدخل الي ككل سنة 
> 
> بنفس الصلوات و الصور و الكلمات 
> 
> ...



كلماتك...هي خنجر ينغرس في قلبي....
ترى كيف سيكون عيدك بدوني يا حبيبي؟؟؟؟؟ :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ما يميزنا اكثر  

ان المستحيل يلفنا أكثر 

و يحيى على سفوح حبنا 

براعم الغموض و الاستحالة 

و ان الجنون الحل الوحيد 

لا محالة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اعذركِ تماما اذا لقبتني برجل الغموض .. او اذا أشرت علي وقلتِ : هذا الرجل هل يحبني ؟ 

حبيبتي ان الغموض قدري .. و الحيرة تأتيني مع كل قطرة حب .. و تأكدي تماما كلما اضطربت أكون احبكِ اكثر .. و كلما استنشقت الهواء عندها اراكِ .. أكون مدهوش أكثر .. أيضا .. كلما تجاهلت وجودكِ .. أكون مذبوح أكثر 

لغة الحب عندي تُقاس بالحزن .. و نبتة الشوق .. تحيا على الدموع 

الجميل أن اسمكِ زارني في صميم كلماتي .. و ها أنا أمر به كلما أردت ان انطق اي حرف .. شكرا للقدر على هذا العطاء 

و ماذا بعد الاسم يكون ؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمد

----------


## غريب(gareeb)

[align=center]يا صغير لا تظيعني بنظرات البرائة ........ وانت ما تعرف مدى تأثير نظراتك بحالي 

يا صغير والذكي مثلي ليا خانه ذكائه ........ماله الا يعشقك ويصير لعيونك شمالي 

رائع ذلك الاحساس الذي قرأته 

محمد 

دمت لنا بود تقبل مروري 

غريب(gareeb)[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شكرا محمد





> [align=center]يا صغير لا تظيعني بنظرات البرائة ........ وانت ما تعرف مدى تأثير نظراتك بحالي 
> 
> يا صغير والذكي مثلي ليا خانه ذكائه ........ماله الا يعشقك ويصير لعيونك شمالي 
> 
> رائع ذلك الاحساس الذي قرأته 
> 
> محمد 
> 
> دمت لنا بود تقبل مروري 
> ...


اسعدتموني بمروركم شباب .. اهلا بكم دوما

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

رجعت الى نفسي اليوم .. و انا أحمل اشياء كثير منكِ .. روحي تخرج مع انفاسي المتردده .. و اجزائي تحمل اجزائي المنتحره بجانب مقعدها .. 

من قال ان الحب ليس كهرباء .. فلماذا اذا اشعر برعدة تسري في اجزائي .. تصنع مني مكمناً للانتفاض .. لماذا أعضُ على أصبعي بعنف كل حين .. على غير إرادة مني 

من قال أن العيون لا تصنع الضوضاء .. و تحمل الارواح الى اكوان جديدة .. و تعلم الذات كينونة جديدة .. تدخل الى عمقي و تقتلع كل اجزاء روحي .. فتبتسم .. فتندفع روحي سكرى .. تتركني دون أن تأبه بموتي من بعدها .. تذهب إليها .. تشرب كؤوس خمر من جنتي عينيها .. تسعدُ روحي و أشقى انا 

و سمعت فيما سمعت من الاخبار : اذا رأيتهم طاقتين من أصل الجنة فهاتان عيناها .. اذا رأيتهم طفلتين تستحوذان على رقرقه كل الانهار .. و ثورة كل البحار .. و لهيب كل البراكين .. فهاتان عيناها .. اذا رأيتم قمرين يقطر منهما عطر كوني يُسكر العيون .. و يتدلى من سفوحهما قلائد من بريق كل النجوم .. فهذان عيناها .. اذا رأيتم حرمين يطوف حولهما زهر الياسمين .. و عطر النرجس .. و لون الغروب .. فهذان عيناها 

و ملخص القول : أذا عرفتم استثناءً جماليا في الكون .. فأنه حبيبتي ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا يا حبيبتي كائنٌ خريفيٌ بامتياز .. 

خريفي المولد .. خريفي الدموع .. خريفي الكيان ..

لوني المفضل هو الاصفر .. انا كائن خُلق في الخريف ..

فمن الطبيعي اذا أن اعشق امرأة من الربيع ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حبكِ نوع اخر .... 


اريد مصطلحاً اخر غير كلمة " حب " 

اريد كلمات من عالم الارواح 

او من نبضات القلب 

حروف تختصر كل الكون 

تشمل الشرق و الغرب 

شيء مثل سطوة النجوم 

او ثمالة الانواء وضوضاء الحرب 

اريد ان الفظ  الحب بطريقة جنونية 

فتتطاير أجزائي و أنفجر برعب 

و انساب بسرعة هائلة بين الاشجار 

و اهطل مع الامطار على الروض و الجدب 

حبيبتي حبك شيء يفوق كياني 

احوال ضمه فينفجر من كل صوب 

كيف اقول عن حبكِ اكثر 

و عيناك كائنات جديدة اكتشافها صعب  

أُحاول أن أُبسطكِ لي .. أن أُفسركِ لي 

لكنك تجمعين الازمان و الاسماء و الصور ... بحركة هدب
.
.
.
أحبكِ 




[RAMS]http://songs1.6arab.com/shaima-sa3eed..wa-lesa-al-layali.ram[/RAMS]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بدأ ضجيج الصمت يطبق على كلماتي من جديد .. و ها انا أقف على مفترق الكيان .. الذكريات نفسها تتكرر .. و النجوم نفسها تولد بالسماء .. الوان الاشياء لم تتغير .. و احتضار المشاعر مازال بنفس الالم  
انتظر مجهولاً كي ينقذني .. أنتظر اشجار من الفوضى تخرج من تحت جلدي .. أنتظر صاعقة تبدلني .. تغيرني .. تشرب الاسى من بين اجفاني .. تمحو الحيرة المتناثرة بافكاري .. تحيلني انساناً لا مبالياً ..  
كل يوم تنغرسين بكياني أكثر .. كل يوم تصبحين لي معنىً جديد .. كل مرة تضيفين فصلاً جديداً للتاريخ .. و تصنعين نوعا جديداً من الاضواء .. و تكتبين اعداد لا نهائية من صكوك التمليك .. فالسلعة قلبي .. و أنا البائع و المشتري ..!!  
صرت اتمنى ان يشرِّحوا قلبي بعد موتي .. كي يشرحون لي مدى انتشارك به .. و نوع الوشم الذي كُتب به اسمكِ .. كي أعلم و انا ميت .. سبب مقنع .. يجعلني اثور على فكري .. و انا اعرف الوسيلة .. و اعرف استحالة التخلص من الحب  
ان النسيان اصبح لي الان كمحاولة أُمة أن تنسلخ من تاريخها و تراثها .. وهذا لا يحدث أبدا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الشتاءُ قادم ... 

جاءني طائر الحب سائلاً عني 
قال: يا عاشقاً هات ما عندك من اخبار  
أما زلت تتأرجح على ظلال الحزن  
و تجمع الثواني المتراكمة على حافة الاعمار  
انا يا زائري مجموعة من صور الذكرى  
تتساقط من الشمس كل يوم باصرار  
ليس لي على الحب شاهد  
الا عينان هما اصل كل الانهار  
ولا أدري يا زائري لماذا أجهل العشق  
فحينٌ انا ممزقٌ و آخر انا من الثوار  
لي روحٌ ترفض أن تكون لي  
فترزح تحت جبال من ركام القرار  
أحبها .. لو يجمعون حبي لها لسقى 
لون البرق و رعشة الشتاء و كؤوس الازهار  
أنا شلالات من الحب و رياح من الشوق  
بركان من الحزن ومن المشاعر إعصار  
لكني أخاف الشتاء ان يأخذني  
فأصير عاشق بلا أمل .. او هاوية بلا قرار

----------


## بدون تعليق

لماذا كلما احاول ان انساكِ
تحاول اصابعي ان تخنقني 
وتضرب الرئتين عن التنفس

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

من بدايات الكلام وأنت تلملم أشجانك ولا
 تنكر حبك تصافح ألوامك ولاتتردد...
كل أحلامك زرعتها في عينيها .وكتبتها ..مختصراً كل المسافات في كلمة واحدة أحبها..أحبها ... 
..............................................
أبدعت في وصف الورد والحب في معادلات للقلب...
صح لسانك ...

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لماذا كلما احاول ان انساكِ
> تحاول اصابعي ان تخنقني 
> وتضرب الرئتين عن التنفس





> شكرا محمد


شكرا لتواجدكم شباب .. و اهلا بكم دوما

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> من بدايات الكلام وأنت تلملم أشجانك ولا
>  تنكر حبك تصافح ألوامك ولاتتردد...
> كل أحلامك زرعتها في عينيها .وكتبتها ..مختصراً كل المسافات في كلمة واحدة أحبها..أحبها ... 
> ..............................................
> أبدعت في وصف الورد والحب في معادلات للقلب...
> صح لسانك ...


المبدعة دوماً المستحيل المنتظر .. سُعدت جداً بتواجدكِ هنا .. متمنياً أن أرى عطرك هنا دائما .. كل الشكر و الاحترام

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ترى ما الذي سوف تسفر عنه عاصفة المشاعر ؟؟ 

و طبقة الصمت التي تعلو كلماتنا مثل الغبار 

الى متى سوف تبقى مانعة اي لمعان للحروف 

الى متى نستطيع البقاء على هامش الحياة 

نعيش على فتات الايام .. و فتات الكيان .. 

ذلك الكون الذي يتخلق كل يوم بداخلنا 

الى متى سيبقى حبيس اصفاد الزمان 

لا لشيء إلا لأن القدر هكذا ... و لأن اوراق الاشجار تتساقط 

دون اي نظام محدد !!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كم احب ان اجمع الماضي .. 

و اصنع جداولاً من التاريخ .. 

و اضع المرايا بشكل متوازي .. 

و استمتع بالانتصار بتزامن الاحداث ..

فتعطيني الثواني باقات من التشابة .. 

و تترسب تحت الاقدار كلمات صنعناها معا .. 

هكذا يصبح الطموح معادلة مقعدة .. 

وتتراقص الدموع بنشوة كاذبة .. 

فمن قال ان الفجر سوف يفقد ذات يوم حبال الشمس .. 

و أن اشجار السرو سوف تشعر بغربة في السماء ..

فمن يستطيع وصف عواصف الشتاء .. 

على أنها نسمات صيفية محملة بعطر البحر .. 

له فمٌ صنع في نيسان .. 

سوف تخرج له الفجيعة من رحم الكلمات .. 

فانه ممزق الان .. و السبب عقدة في اللسان .. 

ربما لأن العصفور لا يغرد بالليل .. 

الا لكارثة حلت به .. 
.
.
.
تصبحين على خير

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هل كانت تلزمني هذه الهفوة الروحية .. كي تنقشع غيوم السكون عن براكين الحب المبعثرة بداخلي .. خجلت من نفسي كثيرا .. و خجلت من حبيبتي أكثر .. حسبت أن مقامي بين كبار العاشقين .. شابته نقطة سوداء  
لم أعلم أن مفتاحي الى الذكريات الجديدة .. هو اللاشيء .. و كيف لي أن أتنبأ أن سكون الليل هو من يولد الشمس .. لا النار  
و أن زغردة العصافير هي من تحيي زرقة السماء .. لا الاعصار  
كيف لي أن ادخل الحرب باللاسلاح وانا معتقد انها الطريقة الوحيدة للنصر .. هنا لا يسعني الا التسليم بجنون الحب .. و من المنطقي أن يُعالج الجنون بالجنون  
انتظريني ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> هنا أقف مجدداً .. كي أجلد نفسي .. ولا أحسبها المرة الاخيرة - إلا اذا مِت - لكني لكثرة أشواك الحزن لا أستطيع أن أراني جيداً .. و كلما حاولت أن أجتذبني .. قرصتني أفعى مختلفة .. لكأني أراني افقد معايير الانسان على التحمل شيئاً فشيئاً .. حتماً إن الامر كذلك .. و إلّا .. فكيف ما زلت حتى الساعة .. أحتفظ بشيء من الروح ..



رائع رائع رائع

بالتوفيق يابن خالي العزيز

----------


## عبدالله العمري

[align=center][/align]ما الحب الا للحبيب الاولي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> رائع رائع رائع
> 
> بالتوفيق يابن خالي العزيز


اهلا بك عبد الله .. تواجدك غالٍ جداً على قلبي .. و كلماتك لها كل الاحترام 

و فقك الله بما انت به ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center][/align]ما الحب الا للحبيب الاولي


صدقت ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[BIMG]http://www.w-enter.com/gallery/files/1/Love_Road.jpg[/BIMG]


" كيف اوضح .. هل في العشق ايضاحُ ؟؟ " 

أحبكِ ... 

فماذا اقول اكثر ؟؟

* * *

يا طفلة العينين 

يا رقراقة اليدين 

يا بحرية الخدين 

يا نادرة الطفولة 

يا عنيفة الجمال 

يا شهية الحضور 

يا استثناءَ الانوثة

انا احبكِ ... 

و هذا انتحار المقولة 


***

تهرب الحروف مني 

و تتشكل على هيئة خمس فراشات 

تنسكب بداخل فمي 

فانتشي كأنها خمراً او قبلات 

تدخل الى جزيئات روحي في أبعد نقطة مني 

فترجع مندفعة كأنها أمطار من قنبلات 

فتتجسد " أحبكِ " 

هكذا تكون اللغة خلاصة عصور من الثورات 

***

أحبكِ حتى استنفذ جميع حالاتي الوجودية 

أحبكِ حتى اصنع منكِ بلقيس النساء 

أو عطر يتساقط ... الى الابدية 

***

أحبكِ ...

فماذا اقول اكثر ؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا ثواني امتدي ... 

 ويا احلامُ اشتدي ... 

و يا ذكريات تكاثري .. ولا تُعدي .. 

فحبيبتي تناظرني والحب تُهدي ..

فأنا عاشقٌ للحدي ..
.
.
.
تصبحين على خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

"تذبحني امرأةٌ من وطني .. تساوي مُلك سليمانِ"

 فقط .. "أحبكِ"

و كم انا مُرهق بعد لفظها 

تصبحين على خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مطلب العشاقِ ... 

ذات رؤيا 

زارني قيسٌ و عنترةٌ 

على رأس قومٍ بعدد نجوم السماء

فقلت : يا قومُ ما لي من فضلٍ تسألونيه

أو سلطانٍ ترجون منه الوقاء 

قالوا : نحن معشر العشاق 

لنا عندك مطلبٌ و رجاء 

مالك جمعت كل ثمار الحب 

و رسمت على كل زهور الشعر 

شمعة و  صورة تلك الحسناء 

و ما أبقيت لنا نشوةً نسكرُ بها 

او احزانً من ما يحترق بها الشعراء 

فقلت : تلك هي معذبتي فحاجتكم عندها 

ولا استطيع لكم عوناً أو عطاء 

اسألوها نظرةً او بسمةً لعاشقٍ بائسٍ

ما زال يحترق بلهيب الصمت و الكبرياء 

فإما ان يكون لكم منها جوابٌ 

او لا فأعدّوا لفقد كل المشاعر و النومِ في العراء 

.
.
.

تصبحين على خير ... يا تاج النساء

----------


## mylife079

كلام حلو

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

قسماً انني حاولت ... 

نفضت الحزن مثل الغبار عن جبهتي ... امسكت قلبي ... و بثانية صنعت واحداً محبّاً للحياة ... صنعت قلباً لا علاقة له بفكري بأي شكل ... قلباً يفكر بالعاطفة فقط ... 

قطعت جميع الاعصاب الواصلة بين عقلي ... و مركز التفكير بالمستقبل ... و اصبحت عاشقاً صالحاً لأن يعيش الحب ... دون اي ادنى معكر ... حملت الشمس ... و الاعصار ... و الياسمين .... و بارود الثوار .... و سنين الحب ... و اقتحمت مكامن الكلمات ... و خلقت شكلاً جديد لوجهي ... و لوناً جديد لنظراتي ... و رائحة مدهشة لحضوري 

لقد كنت احيا كل ثانية ... عشرون الف سنة حب ... كنت عاشقاً فقط 

و حدثت احدى ثوراتي المنتظرة ... و كانت نسبة الروح بجميع اجزاء جسمي 100 % 
نعم ... هذا هو العصر الذي يليق بحبيبتي ... هذا هو انا الذي تستحقه حبيبتي 

كنت على استعداد أن أجلب لها زهر النجوم ... او رحيق الأنهار ... او نيسان القمر ... أو ان اصنع لها شالاً من شهد الكلمات ... او طوق زهرٍ من ماس البحار 

و ضحكت ... نعم ضحكت ... و حدث ان يضحك طفلٌ عند الولاده لاول مره 

و قلت على نحو - اراه مغفلاً الان - ما أجمل الحب لأول مره 

و  قررت أن اسجل تاريخ اليوم ... في كتاب انتصاراتي الذهبية 

و وقفت مركب الهوى ... و انتظرت وصول حبيبتي وانا على تلك الحاله الفائقة الوجود 

فلم تأتِ حبيبتي ... لــــــــــــم تأتِ ... لـــــــــــــــم تأتِ 

و عادت رائحة الدموع لتخنق كل شيء 

هكذا حاولت خلع الحزن ... فارتداني من جديد ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Icon26: تؤلمني يا صديقي..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شالٌ أخضر 


شالٌ أخضر 

و وجةٌ يعبق نوراً 

قليلاً مدوَّر 

و جبينٌ كطلعه البدر 

يزخر جواهراً و دُرَر 

و وكرا أُنوثةٍ تحت الحاجبين 

أذا التفتت فاحا مسكاً و عنبر 

و أنفٌ كقمة اقحوان

ينقط منه الشهد والسكر 

و كرزٌ على الشفاة مبعثرٌ 

و ربيع على الخدين تخصَّر 

و زنبقٌ يتساقطُ من أظافرها 

و من تحت اردانها بعضُ اليلك 

انحدر 

وانا أتأمل أٌعجوبة من الجمال 

و من قلبي بركان مشاعرٍ تفجّر 

و ترميني بنظرة تخضل كِبراً 

فتشعلني بلفتات و تطفئني بأُخَر

و عبثاً افتش بين النساء 

فلا أرى الا الشال الأخضر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ألم تلحظي اليومَ حبيبتي  
أنكِ زدتِ الكبرَ قليلاً  
فقلبي صار بركان  
و ثورتي صارت عويلاً  
غروركِ هذا يفتني  
يرخي عليكِ بهاءً جميلاً  
لكن لا، لا تدفني عينيكِ به  
فتصبحين حلماً مستحيلاً  
فأنا أحيا بنبض عينيك  
و من دونهما انا دنف عليلاً  
طرقت الحبَ ألف مرة  
صنعت قاربي و قطعت بحراً طويلاً  
فاستمتع الزمان بسرقة احلامي 
وتلذذت بي المآسي قالاً و قيلاً  
مجاذيف الهوى تصبح رماداً بين يدي  
و ها أنتِ تضرمين بأشرعتي كِبراً ثقيلاً  
سألتكِ بالله لا تقتليني  
فالشوق قطّع اوردتي والحزن بعمري كفيلاً 
يا ربُ ، أما كفاني تمزيقاً لقلبي  
رحمتك ربي ، وأنت خير من كان وكيلاً

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اذاً .. 

كان المخاض أزلياً .. 

و الولادة في الشتاء ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حاولت أن أُحصي كم مرة عشقتكِ ..

و أن أجمع عدد عشاقي اليكِ ..

و عدد الشموس التي تُشرق علينا كل نهار .. 

لكن كل كونٍ - أنتِ به - يتبعثر دائماً أمطار 

و تحيا فقط .. عينيكِ 

.
.
.

تصبحين على خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هكذا " أنا " ....!!! 



لأني عشقتكِ أكْبرت " أنا "

و حرصت على حمل وعاءٍ روحي 

لجمع كل قطرة شعر تسقط من قلب هذا العاشق الخرافي 

الذي اسمه " أنا "

و داومت على التفتيش عني في المرايا كل صباحٍ 

كي لا يضيع أي شيء مني في اللاوجود 

دون أن يعشقكِ ....... دون أن يكون " أنا " 

" فأنا " مسؤولية كونية قرر القدر أن احملها 

بكل تفاصيل حبكِ 

فمنحني الشمس لوحدي 

و قلدني النجوم 

و لفعّني زرقة السماء 

فكان " أنا " .... وأصبحت عاشقاً كاملاً لكِ 

وكم أنا فخور لأن أنا ..... " أنا " 

.
.
.

تصبحين على خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[bimg]http://vb.arabseyes.com/uploaded/4_1199316431.jpg[/bimg] 

ما زالت نيسان ... 


لم يحدث أي جديد  
فما زلت جرحاً على هيئة انسان  
و ما زالت عيناها تلهوان بالطفولة  
و تمطران بالبريق  
و ما زال اسمها نيسان  
و روحي تتمزق مخمورة  
بين يديها  
فتقضمها كطفلة 
تأكل التفاح بقمة الحنان  
وعطرها يفوح من الماء 
المتساقط من عينيَّ صباحاً  
فاذا شربت القهوة  
ألمح شالها الاخضر على حافة الفنجان  
و كم من مرة جاءت و الفراشات تتبعها  
و كم من مرة شربتْ من رحيق يديها  
الطيور و الغزلان  
اخاف عليها من الورود اذا ضحكت 
ان يسرقوا شيئاً من ربيع خديها  
او يشابهوا طريقتها بإزهار الاقحوان  
و أغار من الهواء اذا راح يرتاض بين اناملها  
و يتخضب عبيرا من حركات شفتيها  
و يخضل كبراً من لفتاتٍ كأنها البركان  
كم هي جميلة ؟ سؤالٌ معقد جدا  
فهو لانهائي الوصف  
و لامحدد الكلمات  
و لاكوني الكيان  
كم هي جميلة ؟ سؤال حارت به الغيوم  
و ألحدت به النجوم  
و حاولت تحيّدَه حور الجنان  
كم هي طفلة ؟ معضلة عظمى  
استقالت لأجلها عيون كثيرة  
وانتحرت لأجلها أنهارٌ  
و طلولٌ 
و سنابل قمح و ريحان 
و انحناءات ريش العصافير  
و طرقعات امواج البحار  
و وصل الامر بالسماء الى الهذيان  
و يكون السؤال أعظم كارثية  
و لامرجوَّ الاجابة  
اذا طلبتم مني النسيان !! 
فالموضوع الهي الحكم  
فإنه لا ينسى الخريف نيسان  
لا ينسى الخريف نيسان 
.
.
. 
لا ينسى الخريف نيسان

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

نحن اليوم 

غير نحن البارحة 

رغم أن سفننا 

في موانئ الصمت بارحة 

لكنه الزمان يمر في أعمارنا

مثل النجوم السانحة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اختلست الزمن 

و تقمصت المستقبل 

و فتحت صور ذكرياتي 

فوجدتكِ مثل الربيع 

أرخيتِ شالكِ الاخضر 

على همسات الثواني 

و ومضات الافكار 

و انثناءات المشاعر 

و كنتِ منسابه مع ولادة كل صورة 

و مع هطول كل دمعة 

و مع تورّق كل بسمة 

يآه ما أجملكِ .... 

فكم أنا فخور بحاضري رغم كل شيء 

.
.
.

تصبحين على خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اسمكِ 


لفظ اسمكِ

عملية تشبه الولادة القيصرية

تشبه انسلاخَ نجمٍ من حافة الافق 

الى السماء بلا رجعة حتمية 

فاذا رأيت الواو تتخلق على لساني 

أُعد أمتعتي كي أضيع بالصحراء 

و أُلقي على كياني النظرة الاخيرة 

فإنني لن أصل النون الا بعد أن أُصعق من القدر بشحنات كهربائية 

و انحدر مثل كرة الثلج في أزقة روحانية 

و أتذبذب موجات متعاقبة نحو هاوية الكون 

و تتشرد شفتاي و تنفجر عيناي 

و تصبح شراييني ممرات للابة البراكين 

و تصاب روحي بانفصام في الشخصية 

و يعلن صوتي إقامة حكمٍ ذاتي 

و أصبح مملكة ليس لي فيها هوية 

و بعدها

ألفظ " نيسان " 

و قد تبددت جميع مظاهري الحياتية 

.
.
.

تصبحين على خير

----------


## زهره التوليب

يوميا...وفي نفس التوقيت...رغما عن كل الظروف ...ورغما عن كل شيء
تختلس مشاعرك الفرصه...لكي تبوح باهات القلب...وتهديها لمن تحب
محمد..هنيئا لتلك الحبيبه بك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يوميا...وفي نفس التوقيت...رغما عن كل الظروف ...ورغما عن كل شيء
> تختلس مشاعرك الفرصه...لكي تبوح باهات القلب...وتهديها لمن تحب
> محمد..هنيئا لتلك الحبيبه بك


بل هنيئاً لي لأنها خُلقت ..

سُعدت جداً بتواجدكِ .. أهلا بكِ دوماً

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

أرجو الاطلاع للأهمية


الى سيدة قلبي :

تمهلي تمهلي 

كيف قذفتي الشمس هكذا بوجهي فجأة 

و أمطرتني للمرة الالف بشلالات نجوم 

دون أي مظهر كوني يوحي بقدومك

دون أن أُنمق روحي جيدا

هادئ جداً ترينني 

بل و متقمصاً كثيرا زي اللامبالاة 

ولكني يا نيساني مثل البحر في الشتاء 

تحت طبقة جليدية توحي بالدفء 

هنالك حيوان كثيرة 

و ما أشدها الاعاصير البحرية 

يآه ما أشدها .... 

***
لقد خفت على مستقبلك القدسي كثيراً 

فما بالامر أنني كدت أن أٌقتل قبل قليل 

و ما زالت بقايا مني تستحضر الحياة 

لا أدري كيف استقرت روحي بعد أن لمحتها تتلاطم بين شفتي 

عندما جئتني بلا موعد - ككل مرة - 

و ألقيتِ بالماضي كاملا أمام عيني 

و قد كنتِ كاملة الوجود 

و أنا أعلم أن هذا لا يحدث الا نادرا 

و لا ترصده إلا مجسات قلبي 

***

فحمداً لله على سلامتي يا حلوتي 

حمداً لله أنني لم أٌقتل

لأن الوقت لم يحن بعد 

فمن حق امراة مثلك 

أن تردي عشيقها منازل خرافية من الحزن 

من حق امرأة مثلك

أن يُكتب بها شعراً الى المالانهاية 

و ليس مهماً مصير هذا العاشق 

المهم أن لا تخرجي من الحب 

الا بعد يُرتّل اسمك في جميع الشرائع البشرية 

الا بعد أن يصبح أثراً أحدثته قدمك في التراب 

تماما مثل تمثال فينوس عند العشاق 

الا بعد أن تصبح رمشات عينيك 

كسوفات متتالية للشمس 

*** 

فما رأيك بعد هذا الايضاح 

أن ترفقي بي قليلاً في المرة القادمة 

و كما رأيتِ 

لأجلكِ لا لأجلي 

***

تصبحين على خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لكنني أُحبكِ ... !! 


مُدرك تماماً لاستحالة ولادة ذلك الفجر 

لكنني أُحبكِ 

سمعت كثيراً عن المشانق

التي صنعها القدر للعشاق 

لكنني أُحبكِ 

انصهرت كثيراً ببرهنات المنطق 

لخرافية أن أقطف زهرة الحب 

لكنني أُحبك 

رفضت كثيراً أن أُصبح موطناً للحزن 

و تمملكت 

بل و رفضت أن أُصبح من رهبان الحب 

و تهربنت 

فحاولت - كمناورة أخيرة - أن أُعيد خلق الحب 

ففشلت 

لكنني الآن أُحبكِ 

أُحبكِ فما العمل ؟؟ 

.
.
.

تصبحين على خير ... مرةً أُخرى

----------


## زهره التوليب

كلماتك المجنونه  :Smile: ....تسرقني كل مساء...اتاملها....اقلبها...احاورها...تسكنني واسكنها...اتجرع قطر الندى المختبئ بين حروفها...فتصاب كلماتي بحاله من الذوبان...كقطعه سكر في فنجان ملتهب....
أتسائل في نفسي...
ما السر وراء ذلك؟؟
أهي حالات هستيريه تصيبني بالهذيان!....ام انني احب نكهه الذوبان! او انني....او انني.....
احترت في امري....ولكنني ودون قصد...اعتدت على كلماتك كل مساء...ووصلت حد الادمان

دمت يا أخي...ودام قلمك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كلماتك المجنونه ....تسرقني كل مساء...اتاملها....اقلبها...احاورها...تسكنني واسكنها...اتجرع قطر الندى المختبئ بين حروفها...فتصاب كلماتي بحاله من الذوبان...كقطعه سكر في فنجان ملتهب....
> أتسائل في نفسي...
> ما السر وراء ذلك؟؟
> أهي حالات هستيريه تصيبني بالهذيان!....ام انني احب نكهه الذوبان! او انني....او انني.....
> احترت في امري....ولكنني ودون قصد...اعتدت على كلماتك كل مساء...ووصلت حد الادمان
> 
> دمت يا أخي...ودام قلمك


اذاً .. فأحسب أن العدوى قد انتقلت اليكِ سيدتي .. فهي نفسها الحالة الهستيرية تلك .. التي تحملني على لملمة الحروف من مآقي الليل .. و كم من مرة نمت و أنا أهذي بآخر ما طفى على لساني 

ذوبان .. جنون .. احترت .. إدمان 

نفس الكلمات التي تحترق على لساني هذه الايام 

متمنياً أن أشتم عبق كلماتكِ دائماً ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الإبهام الايسر ... 



ذات صدفة .. حين كانت غيوم الحب الذهبية تمطرنا نرجساً .. و همسات عطرٍ .. و قطرات نشوة .. و اقواس سحرٍ .. و رسائل جنة تأتينا ببريد الشتاء

و كانت الايائل تأتي كي تلقي علينا نظرة مشبعةً نفسها من الطبيعة .. و كانت العنادل تتهافت خافقة أجنحتها فوق رؤوسنا .. لان الله أمرها أن تظلل هذين العاشقين  

وبينما كنت أبتهل أمامك .. و أتأمل كل عصفور يحط على يديكِ .. و كانت السماء تتبدل للون مختلف كلما يسقط عليها عصفور من زوايا الفضاء منساباً بكبر الى راحتيك .. 
و كانت العصافير تتقن التقاليد في الهبوط على كفيكِ .. فقد كان كل واحد منها يرتل قداساً محدداً .. كل خمسِ ثوانٍ 

فبينما ذلك .. لمحت إنثناءة غريبة على إبهامكِ الايسر .. كانت تمتد على مفصل الابهام بطريقة تشبه رسم الانهار بين الغابات .. كانت تشبة سور الصين العظيم لسكان القمر .. موقنٌ أنني لم أرها أبداً في أي موجة بحر .. أو ومضة برق .. ففكرت ماذا يمكن ان تكون .. ؟؟  

أهي من فِعل بَرَدْ الانوثة التي راحت تسكبها عليكِ الملائكة عندما خلقكِ الله .. أم هي من فعل نسمة هواء طائشة لم تدر عندما اقتربت اليكِ انا دخلت كون الكائنات الرقيقة .. أم هي من فعل عصفور لم يتمالك شهوته أن يخضب رأس منقاره بأجمل ما خلق الله من جداول عبير 

أم هي علامة بارزة .. موجودة فقط عند حواري الجنة .. أم أن الشمس وصلت بها الغيرة حداً لا يطاق .. فرمتكِ بشرر و الحقد يتعاظم بداخلها .. لكن حمائم الانوثة - التي خلقها الله لحمايتكِ - صنعت من ريشها الحواجز .. فكان ذلك اخر ما وصلكِ من النار المتهالكة 

لقد حاولت أن أمنع التقاء جفنيّ المعتاد .. لأنني مُدرك أنني أنظر الى سرٍ إلهي .. فالأحمل من تفاصيل هذه المعجزة .. أكبر قدر ممكن من الصور .. و التكهنات .. و الافتراضات 

كي اقول امام النجوم و الشهب و كؤوس الفجر و معازف الشتاء و مناهل الروح أنني فعلت .. و أنني حاربت .. و قتلت .. و قُتلت .. و هزمت .. و هُزمت 

لقد رميت بوجودي أرضاً .. و حملت حبيبتي لامكترثاً بذاتي الانسانية .. هكذا أُثبت أنني فهمت الروح بما فيه الكفاية 

اذاً 

فليس مرجوّ الان ان اصل لأجابة محددة للأصل الكوني لتلك الانثناءة .. و لكن سوف أسألك يوماً يا حبيبتي 

ترى ما هي .. ؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

إإذني لي الليلة حبيبتي أن لا أفتح حقيبة اشواقي أبدا 

و أن أوصد شفاهي عن النطق باسمكِ 

لأن البحر هذه الليلة قرر أن يقّبل القمر بصمت 

و لأن الشتاء بدأ يعزف لحن الطبيعة على نافذة الذكريات 

و أنا لا احب الشتاء يا حبيبتي .. لا أحب الشتاء أبداً 

لكنني تركت فسحة قليلة في قلبي لاحتمال أن أعشق الشتاء يوماً 

تماماً كما عشقت نيسان .. تماما كما عشقت الشال الوردي 

أريد أن ارقص تحت الامطار الان .. فهل تشاركيني الغناء .. ؟؟ 

.
.
.

كل شتاءٍ و أنت بخير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ما ورائي تسكنين أنتِ 

وحدكِ 

و عطرٌ سُلب من نجمة ماسية 

و رقائق وردية تشبة الازهار تنتشر بين حبات التراب 

هي دقائقي التي نمت بين يدي الحزن 

دون أي مظهر أنثوي أخر 

سوى أنتِ .... " نيسان " 

و هناك يا حبيبتي 

حيث السماء لونها خمري 

و الامطار شالات خُضر 

و سنابل القمح تعزف موسيقى 

و عبق الازهار يمنحنا ماء الخلود 

و تغريدة الفجر في كل صباح 

تسكب الروح فينا نحن الاثنين فقط 

و تقرأ القداديس كي ينمو هذا الحب 

تماما مثل ضوء الشمس .. أو أكثر كونية 

هناك يا حبيبتي 

ساجمع لكِ نفسي كل يوم 

و سوف أصنع لكِ كائنات شِعر خاصة بكل ابتسامة 

و بيّارات غزل لتصف كل لفتة 

و قوس قزح نثرٍ فقط عن كل كلمة تشدو بها شفتيكِ 

هنالك يا حبيبتي 

يستوي الخريف بالربيع 

و تستوي الولادة بالموت 

و تُعد الفصول بالثواني 

و تُجمع الازمان على رأس مسمار 

هنالك يا حبيبتي 

حيث قلبي ... 

.
.
.

تصبحين على خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هل رأيتِ اليومَ حبيبتي 

هل رأيتِ كم كنتُ حطام 

هل سمعتِ أنشودة الحزن التي كانت تتقد بقرارتي 

كأنها أسرابٌ من علقم الاحلام

نعم ، غلّفت الاحزان بعيني و هربت 

فأزهرتِ كعريشة نرجسٍ من بين الانام 

ركضتِ على أسوار الثواني 

و جئتِ تحملين قلبي المُحطّم المرام 

لقد كانت روحي عارية يا حبيبتي 

وخفت أن تري احزانها تسيل كالرؤام 

في هباء الكون أذبتها و بعثرتها 

لكنها تفضحني دائما النظرات و الاقلام

لو كنتُ مكانكِ لمثّلتُ دورَ العاشق 

لا لشيء .. لكن إشفاقاً بطفلٍ شديدِ السقام

قد جرّح الزمان سنابل قلبه 

فصار طيراً مذبوحاً يُنشد أيام الغمام

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كنتُ مع الليل يا حبيبتي ..

و رويت له القصة كاملة .. قصة الطفل الذي لم يكبر 

و كنتِ أنتِ طفلة الرواية

فهل تعلمين ماذا قال لي القمر ؟ 

قال : بوركتما من طفلين .. لكما من منازل القدسية أرفعها 

.
.
.

تصبحين على خير .. يا طفلتي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

و يبقى الحب ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

نظرة 


تلك النظرة 

التي تثاقلت على دقائق الهواء 

و بسطت نفسها على وميض زمني 

وكرز الانوثة يتساقط منها 

و شهد الطفولة يخضب أطرافها الحوراء 

فهل رأيتِ كيف تبعثرت ؟ 

هل رأيتِ كيف تمرجح قلبي على رائحة الكبرياء 

آه ما أعذب كبرياءكِ 

آه كم هو إغواء 

تتخلل فصول صمته 

رنّات رعد ، كالنوى ، لكنها ينبوع هناء 

مضى وقت طويل لم أتفكك به بنظرة كهذه 

مضى وقت طويل يا حبيبتي صداً و جفاء 

فبطرف العين 

بلمح البرق 

دونما ضوضاء 

أطلقتي نظرة

جذبتُها كالمغناطيس 

وأنا من يفهم لغة الأنواء

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> أرجو الاطلاع للأهمية
> 
> 
> الى سيدة قلبي :
> 
> تمهلي تمهلي 
> 
> كيف قذفتي الشمس هكذا بوجهي فجأة 
> 
> ...


 :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

أعتذر منكم جميعاً و بالاخص من نفسي .. لكن هذه اللغة انا لا اعرفها .. 

الامر يتعلق بالتراث العشقي .. بالفلكلور العاطفي .. بالبصمات الشعرية .. بالحمض النووي للروح .. 

كيف اقنعكم أنني لا أستطيع النطق بهذه اللغة ؟ .. كيف أقنعكم أنني غريب في هذا النوع من البلاد ؟ .. كيف أقنعكم أن طراز الماء هذا لا يتناسب و الخلقة البيلوجية لخلايا جسمي ؟؟

لن أستطيع الافصاح أكثر .. و ليس لدي طريقة لتجسيد المشاعر بشكل أوضح .. فما أستطيع فهمه من قلبي ما هو الا تمتمات 

لكن أقول لكم : اعشقوا نيسان .. ثم أملوا علي ما شئتم من النصائح ..!!

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

نظرة 





> تلك النظرة 
> 
> التي تثاقلت على دقائق الهواء


صدقاً سيدي لم ادرك المعنى 

هل من تشبيهٍ تستر بين السطور ؟ 







> و بسطت نفسها على وميض زمني 
> 
> وكرز الانوثة يتساقط منها 
> 
> و شهد الطفولة يخضب أطرافها الحوراء


أطرافها الحوراء ؟

هل يأتِ معناها : اطرافها البيض ؟ 






> فهل رأيتِ كيف تبعثرت ؟ 
> 
> هل رأيتِ كيف تمرجح قلبي على رائحة الكبرياء 
> 
> آه ما أعذب كبرياءكِ 
> 
> آه كم هو إغواء 
> 
> تتخلل فصول صمته 
> ...



هنا ضاعت كل مداركي 

وما وجدتُ علاقةً تربط الكبرياء بالاغواء 

فكيف للكبرياء أن يكون وسوسةً ؟! 


وأرى في وصفك للرعد بأنه رنات ( امر غيرَ منطقي ) 
فالرعد يأتِ عادةً رهبة وقسوة! 

وكلمة النوى ( ليست في مكانها ) 

وما هو معناها في الجملة ؟ 









> فبطرف العين 
> 
> بلمح البرق 
> 
> دونما ضوضاء 
> 
> أطلقتي نظرة
> 
> جذبتُها كالمغناطيس 
> ...



لغة الأنواء ؟ ؟؟؟


ما هو النوء ؟ 

حسب علمي هي 




> والأَنْواءُ. قال أَبو عبيد: الأَنواءُ ثمانية وعشرون نجماً معروفة الـمَطالِع في أزْمِنةِ السنة كلها من الصيف والشتاء والربيع والخريف، يسقط منها في كل ثلاثَ عَشْرة ليلة نجمٌ في المغرب مع طلوع الفجر، ويَطْلُع آخَرُ يقابله في المشرق من ساعته، وكلاهما معلوم مسمى، وانقضاءُ هذه الثمانية وعشرين كلها مع انقضاءِ السنة، ثم يرجع الأَمر إِلى النجم الأَوّل مع استئناف السنة المقبلة.



سيدي محمد قسايمة 

جذبتني المقتبسة أعلاه وأحببتُ فهمها اكثر واكثر 

فقلة إداركي لم تهبني لذة فهم حروفك سيدي

----------


## احلام

> نظرة 
> نظره على نظرتك انسياب
> 
> 
> صدقاً سيدي لم ادرك المعنى 
> 
> هل من تشبيهٍ تستر بين السطور ؟ 
> 
> *النظره تركب موج الثواني وتقترب منه..وموج الثواني يتجمد على رصيف المسافه بينهما..فلكأنك وأنت تشاهد انتقال تلك النظره إليه من بعيد تشاهد مشهداً يعاد عرضه بالتصوير البطيء ..هذه هي الصوره المختزنه في العباره السابقه .. رغبت في توضيحها لمساعدتك على ادراكها..فبعض المعاني العميقه تحتاج لكشف غموضها وعمقها حتى يستطيع الكل ادراكها ..*
> ...


*اترك الاجابه على الاسئله لمحمد ..رغبت فقط في مساعدتك انسياب على فهم بعض الامور الغامضه بالنسبه اليك ريثما يأتي محمد ويساعدك فيما تبقى*

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

> تلك النظرة 
> 
> التي تثاقلت على دقائق الهواء








> النظره تركب موج الثواني وتقترب منه..وموج الثواني يتجمد على رصيف المسافه بينهما..فلكأنك وأنت تشاهد انتقال تلك النظره إليه من بعيد تشاهد مشهداً يعاد عرضه بالتصوير البطيء ..هذه هي الصوره المختزنه في العباره السابقه .. رغبت في توضيحها لمساعدتك على ادراكها..فبعض المعاني العميقه تحتاج لكشف غموضها وعمقها حتى يستطيع الكل ادراكها ..




عذراً أختي فكأنك تفسرين الماء بالماء 

فهمتُ مما سبق وقبل أن توضحي لي سيدتي 

بأن الهواء قد حمل تلك النظرة إليه 

ولكن هل هنالك ترابط لغوي وتشبيه متناسق ؟ ؟ 

\
\
\











> اتوقع انها اطراف حوراء ..وليست بالضرورة بيضاء..فالمعنى للمقصد في قلب الكاتب هنا.



توقعتِ أنها أطراف حوراء 

وما هي الأطراف الحوراء ؟ 



\
\
\





> انسياب هنا استغربت حقا فكيف لشابٍ في مثل عمرك أن لا يستطيع ربط الكبرياء بالاغراء..
> فكما هو معروف بأن كل ممنوع مرغوب .. والكبرياء ما هو الا نوع من الممانعه والرفض بالنهايه ..فيزيد هذا الكبرياء صاحبته اغراء في عيون حبيبها او الناظر إليها.. اتمنى ان اكون ساعدتك على فهم هذه النقطه



حسب رأيك ( الاغواء ) هو نفسه ( الاغراء ) ؟ 



\
\
\







> المقصود في وصف الرعد بأنه رنات .. التكرار والصدى ..فمن المعروف بأن الرنات تحمل تكرار وصدى ..كالرعد .. وفي التكرار والصدى لحظه المطر نوع من الرهبه والقسوه ..تخيل الآن صدى الرعد يعود من بين الجبال لتعرف عن اي خوف اتحدث..وما هو الغرض من استخدامها هنا ..



\
\


سيدتي أوافقك الرأي على البعض من التحليلات للمعاني، ولكن كما أشدتِ انتِ أن صاحب الكلمات هو من يملك الجواب الشافي. 

وأرى أن الكثير من الكلمات لم تأتِ للمعنى بل أتت تحليةً للنص وتوحيداً للقافية. 


وما تفضلتِ به مجرد رأيٍ لقاريء ... 


أسعدني مرورك .. وعمق تفكيرك 


لك ودي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *اترك الاجابه على الاسئله لمحمد ..رغبت فقط في مساعدتك انسياب على فهم بعض الامور الغامضه بالنسبه اليك ريثما يأتي محمد ويساعدك فيما تبقى*


احلام .. شكرا لكِ لهذا التحليل الادبي الذي استطاع ان يحصد العديد من سنابل الخيال المنثورة بين الحروف 

سُعدت جدا لتحليق كلماتي في خصب خيالكِ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

صديقي انسياب ، و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ، 

هو بالتأكيد سوء حظٍ لي ، اختيارك لهذا التوقيت كي تمارس علي هوايتك في النقد ، ولو كنا على ضفتي حرب ، لقلت أنك احسنت اختيار التوقيت لانشغالي التام في الطب و امتحاناته ، 

فرغم أني على استعداد لشراء الوقت بالمال ، لكني سأهبك بعضاً من وقتي 

بدايةً ، لا أحسبك جاهلاً لحقيقة ان الشاعر لا يُسأل عن شعره ، و أن الجمال الخيالي للقصيدة لا يكون أذا طلبنا من كل شاعر ان يفند لنا مقاصده ، و يشرح لنا مشاعره ، و يحلل لنا هواجسه 

فان الرابط الابداعي للقصيدة يكون بتحوير الشاعر لهواجسه بطريقة فنية ، و استقبال القارئ لهذه الكلمات بطريقة خيالية .. هنا نصبح في حالة لا متناهية الفن ، و الجمال ، و الابداع 

فلك مثلا قول بدر شاكر السياب الذي نعرفه جميعا : عيناكِ غابتا نخيلٍ ساعة السَحر .. 
فانه للان ، لم يتفق النقاد و الادباء من هي الانثى المُخاطبه ، فقيل العراق و قيل الام و قيل المحبوبة و قيل القرية .. و قيل هم أولائك مجتمعون 

بدأت بهذه المقدمة ، كي ابين احدى ركائز الابداع الادبي ، التي و كما ذكرت : لا أحسب أنك تجهلها  

فأحضر أُفق خيالك الرحب ، و تفضل معي : 




> نظرة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صدقاً سيدي لم ادرك المعنى 
> 
> هل من تشبيهٍ تستر بين السطور ؟ 
> 
> ...


اذا سيدي انساب .. ان النص مترابط لدرجة ليست سيئة .. و ظنك أن همي الاول هو القافية لم يكن صحيحا

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

أهلا بك عزيزي 

شاكر لك ذلك الوقت الثمين الذي اعطيتني إياه 

ولكن ما كان اقدامي على السؤال إلا بعد طول انتظار، فخاطرتك قديمة المنشأ، وهذا يدل على أنني كنتُ أنتظر وقت فراغك، وهذا ما رأيته من ترددك على الدردشة. 












> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انسيآب يرآعْ  
> نظرة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صدقاً سيدي لم ادرك المعنى 
> 
> هل من تشبيهٍ تستر بين السطور ؟ 
> ...




عزيزي محمد قسايمة 

ما دمتَ تصف كلماتك شعراً .. فعليك تقبل النقد برحابة صدر 

أسعدني المرور على كلماتك 

وأسعدني تعقيبك أيضاً 


أتمنى لك دوام المواصلة والتقدم 


لك ودي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لن اخجل عزيزي انسياب ان اقول لك ان هذه المرة الاولى التي تتعرض بها كلماتي للنقد ، بل هنا اوجه لك الشكر لشيء اراه مكمل لكل ابداع ، منحتنيه ، ألا وهو النقد 

و هنا يبدو ان لا بد من قول شيء ، كي يستطيع القارئ ان يزن هذا النقاش بعدل الا وهو : ان كل ما هو موجود في " كُتب لنيسان " هو ارتجال بحت 

فكُتب لنيسان هو مسودة مشاعري الاولى ، لا تخضع لأي تنميق او زركشة، سوى اعتصارات القلب الطازجة 

فاشعر بالفخر هنا و انا ارى هذه الارتجالات تقف بقوة امام النقد ، 

و النقد هو نفسة الذي اهتزت له القصائد الجاهلية التي كانت تخضع لسنة كامله من التنميق و الزخرفة ، و هي التي تسمى بالحوليات 


> أهلا بك عزيزي 
> 
> شاكر لك ذلك الوقت الثمين الذي اعطيتني إياه 
> 
> ولكن ما كان اقدامي على السؤال إلا بعد طول انتظار، فخاطرتك قديمة المنشأ، وهذا يدل على أنني كنتُ أنتظر وقت فراغك، وهذا ما رأيته من ترددك على الدردشة. 
> 
> أخطأت الموعد عزيزي - فما هذا بوقت فراغي 
> 
> 
> ...


كما قلت لك .. أسعدني نقدك لانه منحني شيئاً كان ينقصني

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

> لقد تعاملت معك عزيزي انسياب بشيء من الاحتراف الادبي ، و لم اتطرق لقول ان " على " حرف جر 
> 
> و لكن على ما يبدو يجب علي ذلك ، فاليك عزيزي تفسير ما عنيته بدقائق الهواء : 
> 
> سهل جدا يا صديقي ، الانسان يمشي على دقائق التراب ، و النظرات تمشي على دقائق الهواء > هل كفاك هذا التبسيط ؟




شاكر لك تبسيطك الأمور لي عزيزي ومسايرتك تواضعي في الاستيعاب 

حسناً وما هي دقائق التراب ؟ 

عفواً أنا اطلب أدق من أن ( على حرف جر ) 

اوضح لي معنى دقائق التراب ودقائق الهواء. 


\
\
\






> سامحك الله يا صديقي ، انا احرص الخلق ان لا يمس " نيسان " أي تجريح ، رأيك أحترمه ، و لكني لم اقل اغراء لاني رأيت الاغراء اقرب لمعاني الشهوة الجسدية هذه الايام ، و انا بالتأكيد اطلق كلماتي كي يقرأها اهل هذه الايام ، فيجب ان تتماشى مع ثقافتهم ، و الا رست بالميناء الخاطئ 
> 
> فرأيت ان الاغواء يمثل قمة الوله ، و الهيام



الاغواء صفة شيطانية يا سيدي 

فمهما رأيت وارتأيت  لن تغير في المعنى 

وكيف أجزمت أن أهل هذه الأيام يفضلون الغواية على الاغراء ؟ 


هنالك فرق شاسع ما بين الغواية والاغراء.




\
\
\
\




> مرة اخرى لقد تعاملت بشيء من الاحتراف الادبي - 
> 
> اما النوى يا صديقي :
> 
> فقد جاء في لسان العرب ما يلي : والنَّوى: جمع نَواة التمر، وهو يذكر ويؤنث
> 
> و النواه يا صديقي في العلم هي الاصل الصغير جداً لكل خلية و لكل ذرة ، و جمعها نوى
> 
> و قد اُستخدم عن الشعراء العرب " النوى " كي يرمزوا لكل ما هو صغير في حجمه




شكرا لك معلومتك التي لا اجد فيها جديداً قد ذُكِر !

لكنك تفضلت : 





> رنّات رعد ، كالنوى ، لكنها ينبوع هناء


هل الرنات تُحجّم ؟ 

فما عمري سمعتُ بشاعر قال انا صوتها كحبات النوى ( ليبين لنا مدى نعومته) !


يبدو أنه أنا من يجب علي أن أبين ( على حرف جر ) ؟ 


\
\
\
\
\







> لا ادري لماذا تقيد نفسك بمفهوم التخصيص هذا ، الذي هو سلاسل تقيد الابداع 
> 
> فلك قول ابن سهل الاندلسي : 
> هديٌ وجودٌ وهوَ مثلُ النجمِ عنـ ـهُ تحدثُ الأنواء والأضواء 
> 
> و لك قول ابو تمام :
> ألاَ تَرَى ما أصدَقَ الأنواءَ قَدْ أفنَتِ الحَجْرَة واللَّلأوَاءَ؟ 
> 
> ولك قول اليا ابو ماضي : 
> ...



\
\
\


ما اقتبسته من ابياتٍ ... جاء المعنى فيها متسقاً يا صاحبي 

أنا قلت لك عليك استبدال الكلمة لا قول ( شبهت بريق عينيها بــ ثمانية وعشرين نجماً )

لأنك لم تقصد هذا من الأصل بل قصدت نجما أو نجمتين.

ومثلما يفقد معناه في التخصيص ... يفقد معناه في تشتيت المعنى. 


 \
\
\

أراكَ متواضعاً الآن وتصفها مسودات ؟

وفي ردك الأول كنت تصف نفسك شاعراً ؟ 

إذاً لستُ أنا صاحب الفضل ... 


\
\

شاكر لك عودتك ووقتك الثمين 

لك ودي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شاكر لك تبسيطك الأمور لي عزيزي ومسايرتك تواضعي في الاستيعاب 
> 
> حسناً وما هي دقائق التراب ؟ 
> 
> عفواً أنا اطلب أدق من أن ( على حرف جر ) 
> 
> اوضح لي معنى دقائق التراب ودقائق الهواء. 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا لودك الذي منحتنيه ، لكن وددت لو تمنحني الوقت بدلا منه

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

> شكرا لودك الذي منحتنيه ، لكن وددت لو تمنحني الوقت بدلا منه


لك ذلك سيدي الشاعر  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لك ذلك سيدي الشاعر


شكرا سيدي الناقد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

سئمت من كونكِ موجودة .. سئمت من كوني عاشق على هامش الحب .. سئمت اغتسالي بالحزن بعد كل نظرة .. سئمت الامل الكاذب الذي يأتيني من مصدر اجهله 

سئمت محاولاتي المتكررة للنسيان .. و تبعثرها بعد كل لفته .. سئمت لعنة الصمت التي تطبق على كياني .. ولاباتها الحارقة عند انتصاف كل ليلة 

سئمت طريقتي في الوجود .. و الدور الكياني الذي اتبناه .. 

سئمت اشياء كثيرة .. كثيرة .. لكن ليس منها حُبكِ ..

----------


## زهره التوليب

> سئمت من كونكِ موجودة .. سئمت من كوني عاشق على هامش الحب .. سئمت اغتسالي بالحزن بعد كل نظرة .. سئمت الامل الكاذب الذي يأتيني من مصدر اجهله 
> 
> سئمت محاولاتي المتكررة للنسيان .. و تبعثرها بعد كل لفته .. سئمت لعنة الصمت التي تطبق على كياني .. ولاباتها الحارقة عند انتصاف كل ليلة 
> 
> سئمت طريقتي في الوجود .. و الدور الكياني الذي اتبناه .. 
> 
> سئمت اشياء كثيرة .. كثيرة .. لكن ليس منها حُبكِ ..



فعلا...وانا سئمت :Eh S(2): 
مشكور يامحمد...مر زمن قبل ان تتحفنا بنيسانياتك :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> سئمت من كونكِ موجودة .. سئمت من كوني عاشق على هامش الحب .. سئمت اغتسالي بالحزن بعد كل نظرة .. سئمت الامل الكاذب الذي يأتيني من مصدر اجهله 
> 
> سئمت محاولاتي المتكررة للنسيان .. و تبعثرها بعد كل لفته .. سئمت لعنة الصمت التي تطبق على كياني .. ولاباتها الحارقة عند انتصاف كل ليلة 
> 
> سئمت طريقتي في الوجود .. و الدور الكياني الذي اتبناه .. 
> 
> سئمت اشياء كثيرة .. كثيرة .. لكن ليس منها حُبكِ ..


كيف يسئم المرء من روحه ؟
وكيف يحب المرء ان يكون اسير الم يقتله؟


ما تزال كلماتك يا سيدي تبتعد عن الوصل اليها 
ما يزال ذلك الحب هلاميا صلبا يضعك في شرنقه اخترتها وعشقت المكوث فيها 
ما يزال املك في البعد والنسيان معدوما 
وولا املك الا الدعاء 
ولا تملك الا الصبر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> فعلا...وانا سئمت
> مشكور يامحمد...مر زمن قبل ان تتحفنا بنيسانياتك


يبدو انني سوف اعود .. لا مفر ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كيف يسئم المرء من روحه ؟
> وكيف يحب المرء ان يكون اسير الم يقتله؟
> 
> 
> ما تزال كلماتك يا سيدي تبتعد عن الوصل اليها 
> ما يزال ذلك الحب هلاميا صلبا يضعك في شرنقه اخترتها وعشقت المكوث فيها 
> ما يزال املك في البعد والنسيان معدوما 
> وولا املك الا الدعاء 
> ولا تملك الا الصبر


لو كانت عقولنا هي التي تسأم لكان الامر خاضع للمنطق .. ولكن الحكاية .. حكاية تصرفات روحية 

لا احد منا يسعى لان يكون اعجوبة حزن .. و لكن الزمان مثل موج البحار .. والامل مثل الشمس 

ذلك الحب .. لا اقول فيه الا .. لله دره .. كم هو خارج عن نطاق الكون 

والصبر .. جواد ذهبي .. لكنه صعب الترويض

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لو كانت عقولنا هي التي تسأم لكان الامر خاضع للمنطق .. ولكن الحكاية .. حكاية تصرفات روحية 
> 
> لا احد منا يسعى لان يكون اعجوبة حزن .. و لكن الزمان مثل موج البحار .. والامل مثل الشمس 
> 
> ذلك الحب .. لا اقول فيه الا .. لله دره .. كم هو خارج عن نطاق الكون 
> 
> والصبر .. جواد ذهبي .. لكنه صعب الترويض


صدقت فالصبر هنا بمثابة الكذب على الذات 
اقناع الروح بان الفرج قريب 
والاستسلام المغلف للقدر  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كيف تمرض الورود ؟ 


هذا اليوم 

اكتشفت كذبة 

و عرفت كيف يمكن للقمر 

ان يمارس علينا لعبة 

و ما درى اننا نفديها العيون 

لو قال ان بها علة 

* * * 

طرقَتْ ابواب قلبي 

و سعلتْ سعلة 

فوددت لو تفجر فمي

ولا اهتز بمنديلها شعرة 

فاتبعتها اخرى فعلمتُ 

ان حورية وشت بها عند السحرة 

ثم خلّت المكان و ذهبت تتدارك السعال  

فقلت : رباه خذ مني و اعطها القوة

و بقيت بالمقعد محترق و ما دريت 

بأي دعاء الهج ، او بأي دمعة 

* * *

فسلامتك يا نيساني 

سلامة الجبين الوضّاء طهراً

سلامة الحاجبين المرسومين لوحة

سلامة العينين طفلتا البراءة

سلامة الرموش الموسيقية الحركة 

سلامة الانف العاجي الشموخ 

سلامة الفم الملائكي البسمة

سلامة كل شيء حتى 

لمسات اليدين و اصوات حركة القدمين 

و تغريد الشفتين و بريق النظرة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ليلة ليلاء يا حبيبتي .. كان الظلام بها غني بالاشباح .. و الصمت 

و صور الفراشات الحزينة .. و الايائل الشريدة .. و العنادل المنتحبة .. كان لها النصيب الاكبر من الذاكرة 

كان الخريف حائر في لونة الاصفر .. يستجدي دموعي .. فيجدها مثل حبات البَرَد التي تخشى من الغربة في التراب 

لكن القمر ابلى بالوصية بلاء حسناً .. فانتنصب قنديلاً بين النجوم .. يسامر ليلكِ .. و يبارك المناديل المتعاقبة بين يديكِ 

لم تغيبي عن بالي لحظة .. هذه المرة الثانية .. التي اشعر بحاجة كونية لان اكون بقربكِ .. هذه المرة الثانية .. التي اصبح بها مشتاق كامل العواطف .. و اللوعة 

فعصافير الانوثة التي كانت تطفق اجنحتها حولكِ اليوم .. و تحاول تطبيب عينيك .. لم تزل في مكانها .. تركع بالثانية الف مره ..

و كعادته اتى الصباح متأخراً .. يجر خيوط الشمس من مهد الافق .. و يعلن انطلاق زرقة السماء من جديد .. 

فهيا ايها الصباح .. خذ لها من سنابل الجنة .. و لألئ النجوم .. و تورق الكروم .. و اعلن شروق مملكتها من جديد 

اعلم انني ابالغ في تسمية الغبار الاعتيادي الذي يترسب من الزمان على كؤوس الاشجار لعنة 

و اعلم ان نسيم الصبح سوف يعفوها ككل مرة 

لكن طفلتي شيء اخر .. روضة انوثة .. محظور بها اي نوع من الاشواك .. حتى لو كانت بحجم بذور البحر .. المركونة في زاوية .. من قطرة ماء 

صباح الخير يا حبيبتي .. لكِ وحدكِ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الكل يغني بالحب 

إلا انا

اتصوف !!

الكل يمارس اللغة بالحب 

إلا انا

بالصمت أُعرف !!

و يسهبون باللاواقع 

و منه اقرف !! 

ويتفاخرون بالمخزون النسائي 

وعندي الاحادية اظرف !! 

الضوء وسيلتهم للرؤية 

وروحي قنديلٌ و مذرَف 

عقارب الساعة معيار زمانهم 

ومن افق نيسان دائماً 

ارى الفجر اشرف 

فهل كنت رسول عشقٍ ؟؟ 

أم طائراً عن السرب رفرف !!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

دموع لابد منها ...


و من الشجاعة ايضاً الاقتراب من الحدائق الروحية .. حين تصبح الانفاس العادية .. بطعم الثلج .. واللفتات الومضية .. بعمر الذاكرة .. 

حين لا أحتاج للكثير من المنطق .. كي افسر الموجات الكهربائية .. التي كانت تنتشر من مكامن روحي الى اطراف اصابعي 

لا أُنكر ان احدى الصدف الذهبية .. هي التي منحتني ختم الموافقة بالجلوس تحت ظلال عرائش الطفولة التي تحيط بكِ 

ولا أُنكر مجاهدتي دمعة كانت تطاول مدامعي .. فالجمها بالصمت 

و لكنني أحسنت تقليم اضطرابي .. وكُتبتُ في التاريخ من ظمن مستغلي الفرص  

حين رفعت شراع الامل للمرة الالف .. و كتبت - امامكِ - على الهواء نصف اسمي .. و انتظرت منكِ اخر حرفين ..

و لكن شيئا لم يحدث .. أكنتِ تقصدين .. أكان علي ملء كامل التجاويف الاحتمالية .. 

أم كانت كغيرها من الزمان .. دموع لا بد منها .. كل مرة ..

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

*ياله من نيسان عظيم هذا الذي أهديته جراجك على ورق الياسمين 
فليجف ماء البحر وترحل النوارس وتبقى الظلال هي الظلال والحكايا لالا تموت ...هكذا أنت وهكذا قدرك ..
تحياتي لك ولنيسااان الذي رحل وتركني أقرأ بقاياك وتركك تنتظر بعودة نيسااان عظيم 
كلام جداً جميل ...*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *ياله من نيسان عظيم هذا الذي أهديته جراجك على ورق الياسمين 
> فليجف ماء البحر وترحل النوارس وتبقى الظلال هي الظلال والحكايا لالا تموت ...هكذا أنت وهكذا قدرك ..
> تحياتي لك ولنيسااان الذي رحل وتركني أقرأ بقاياك وتركك تنتظر بعودة نيسااان عظيم 
> كلام جداً جميل ...*


نيسان .. كم يلزمنا من الوقت للوصول اليه .. كم يلزمنا من جثث الاحلام كي نصبح عشاقاً لوروده 

الكل عندي بصيغة المجهول .. الا نيسان 

الكل عندي خارج عن حدود الحتميات .. الا نيسان 


شكرا لتواجدكِ البهي .. اهلا بكِ دوماً

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الكل يغني بالحب 
> 
> إلا انا
> 
> اتصوف !!
> 
> الكل يمارس اللغة بالحب 
> 
> إلا انا
> ...


يا للحكمه!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انتظر 

بإلحاح 

انتظر من لجة الليل 

خروج الصباح 

من لوعة الاسى 

تفتح الافراح 

انتظر عبق لصمتي 

أتراه فاح ؟ 

* * * 

ترى كم يبلغ عمري النيساني الان ؟

و ما شكل هويتي العشقية ؟ 

هل ما زلت يا حب معطل الوجود 

ام ان لي نصبٌ في الممالك التذكارية 

كيف ساتعامل مع نفسي بعد كل هذا 

كيف سأقرأ و أكتب و ارتب حروفي الغرامية 

كيف و ما زلت مبعثر تحت رماد الحب 

كيف وما زلت لاجئ بلا هوية 

* * * 

آن لكِ ان تكتشفيني 

آن لكِ ان تخترعي لحضوركِ شكل جديد 

انا قدمت الكثير من صكوك الياسمين 

انا صنعت تماثيل عشق لها معالم التاريخ 

و حصلت على جائزة نوبل في تخليق العاشقين 

طفلتي .. انا شيء اخر .. 

انا طريقة روح جديدة 

لم ترد في كل تراتيل القديسين 

* * * 

و ما زلت احبك 

لانكِ مجهولي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ركضت الى ابعد نقطة مني

فوجدتكِ ما تزالين 

نيسانتي النفيسة 

خلاصة شهد السنين 

لست بحاجة للكثير من الكلام 

فمجرد انتحاري الان لفظ ثمين 

انا شيء مهم جداً 

انا نوع من الرسل القديسين 

و انتِ عبير يمتد من أصلي 

رغم ما في الزمان من ضغين 

أسأل الله ان يمنحنا رواية الفضيلة 

أسال الله ان يمنحنا رواية دسائس الواشين 

أسال الله بكل ايماني 

أن يبقيكِ لؤلؤة بالتوحد لي تضيئين 

أسأل الله ان تحترق كل الاوراق 

و تتوج قصتنا رمزاً لطهر العاشقين 

أسال الله أن تضيعي مني 

و ان افقدكِ بين ديجور الشوق و الحنين 

لكن تبقين شمعة أحادية الضوء

لي فقط تشتعلين 

لكني الان أقسم انكِ ما تزالين 

بخيط أملٍ جاء من الروايات الخيالية 

أقسم انكِ ما تزالين

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يا لنيسان وجماله

أهكذا نيسان؟ ام أنك تراه هكذا؟ لا أعرف!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا لنيسان وجماله
> 
> أهكذا نيسان؟ ام أنك تراه هكذا؟ لا أعرف!!


لست انا من يراه ، لأن ما تحت حاجبي لا تستطيعان أن تلملما كل اشعاعات الورود ، ما افعله أنني انقل رسالة القمر ، فلك أن تقول انني رسول نيساني 

فاجثو في حقوله بشغف الخريف الاصفر الى قوس قزح ، واتأمل سماءه بشوق الافق الى الفجر

رأيي ليس ذو أهمية بالموضوع ، علي أن أبلغ الرسالة فقط ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لو كان حبكِ يقاس بالسماء ...

لكان شعري ازرق ...

أو كان يقاس بالشتاء ...

لكنت من العواصف فيلق ...

او ببريق الاضواء ...

لرأيتني بالبرق أتدفق ...

ففي كل حافة للكون انا موجود ...

و في كل اخر حرف ...

و كل مفرق ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لست انا من يراه ، لأن ما تحت حاجبي لا تستطيعان أن تلملما كل اشعاعات الورود ، ما افعله أنني انقل رسالة القمر ، فلك أن تقول انني رسول نيساني 
> 
> فاجثو في حقوله بشغف الخريف الاصفر الى قوس قزح ، واتأمل سماءه بشوق الافق الى الفجر
> 
> رأيي ليس ذو أهمية بالموضوع ، علي أن أبلغ الرسالة فقط ...


أشكرك يا مرسال الغرام

----------


## روان

جميل جدا ...شكرا لك كتاباتك رائعه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _جميل جدا ...شكرا لك كتاباتك رائعه_


شكرا ، بسعدني انه كتاباتي نالت اعجابك ، اهلا بك دوماً

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

العيد و أمواج السماء ... 
كأن تكبيرات العيد لا تأتي - وفقاً للقدر - إلا ممزوجة مع شكل فريد للسماء .. فلا أذكر أن مر عليّ عيدان وقلبي راسٍ بنفس الميناء الروحي .. فعلى ما يبدو ان لكل عيدٍ مقام .. 
كلما قررت ان أضع على روايتي ختم الخيالية و أن أُعدَّ الاقلام لرسم أخر صور الرواية .. أو احضر قيثارة النهاية لعزف أخر مرثيات القلب .. كلما كان ذلك .. تفتحت دفاتر القدرعن هاوية جديدة .. كلما قلت لو زادت لظى الأحداث أكثر لمت .. أتتني براكين .. و الغريب أنني ابقى دائماً على قيد الحياة .. و أتفاجأ من نفسي دائماً 
ولكن الذي لا يتغير .. و الذي سرعان ما تتمخض عنه الأحداث .. أنني أحبكِ .. نعم .. أنه حبكِ هذا المخلوق الغريب .. الذي تهبط عليه الرزايا الجسام .. فلا يكلفه الامر إلا ابتسامة ، حتى تتبخر رياح الزمان .. و يتبعثر ضباب الاقدار .. و تتساقط العزيمة الى النسيان .. ورقة تلو الورقة  
لكن بين يدي كياني الان يا يستحق ذكره .. وان اضع له نصب تذكاري هنا .. بين حقول نيسان .. فقد كنت كلما التفتت لي دمعة .. ارى قلباً ينبض لي .. و كلما تطايرت من ضلوعي صرخة .. و جدت صدراً حنوناً غفت عليه أنّاتي .. و شعرت أنني لست وحيداً .. لا .. أنا لست وحيداً هذا العيد ..  
ولو أنني أُنقصكم من مرتبة الشرف الذي تسكنونها لدي اذا اطريت عليكم .. و لكن دعوني اشكركم .. 
من الأعماق شكرا يا .. .. .. .. و يا .. .. .. .. و يا .. .. .. و بقليل من الارتياب يا .. .. .. ..  
ليس لديكم الا لفح وجوهكم برياح مآسيَّ دونما طريقة لردها أو منعها .. و ليس لدي ألا أربعة حروف : ش ، ك ، ر ، ا  
لكن اسمحوا لي ان أنهي رسالتي بورود نيسان ،  
حبيبتي ، يا من صنعتِ المعجزة بالبقاء حبيبتي ، يا من تملكين أبتسامة الفجر ، و نظرة خفاقة بالانوثة ، و ابتسامة خرافية المفعول الجاذبي ، و العينين المرسومتين بماء الطفولة .. و عطر البراءة .. و همسات الرقة .. و لمسات المخلوقات الفردوسية  
حبيبتي .. سوف اقول الكلمة الاعتيادية .. كل عام و انتِ حبيبتي ..و لدي وعود و اشكال جديدة من الستقبل لكنها ما زالت تتخبط في رحم المجهول .. و ما زالت تطاول الحياة فتلجمها النجوم بأنواع الاقدار .. 
لكنني أحبكِ في هذه اللحظة .. و هذا يكفي  
كل عام و أنتِ بخير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شوقكِ يا استثنائية الانوثة 

احد الفصول المتطرفة 

يتسلل من تحت اظافر الزمان 

ويخفق بعمري مثل التراتيل المتصوفة 

يمطرني ياسمين 

   يفجرني عواطفً باشكال الحنين 

  ويجعل تفاصيل وجهي غوغاء ليست معرفة 

تزهر بذاكرتي المقاعد 

تنبض بعيني الاماكن 

فيسافر زماني بأجنحة الذكرى بلا رجعة 

***

في هذه اللحظة 

استنفذت كل طاقتي على الاشتياق 

و خلعت صور كانون الاول السوداء 

فصهلت خيول نيسان و تسابقت الشموس للاشراق 

في هذه اللحظة 

انا عدد لا نهائي من العشّاق 

من تحت الغيم من ذرات النجوم 

من اقواس الشتاء من حتمية الارزاق 

الملم سماء الحب 

واعزف لحني الروحي 

بما شاء الحب من الابواق 

في هذه اللحظة 

تجردت أمطار الافكار من كل الصفات 

و تحور البحر الى شكل واحد 

و تناغمت اصوات الذكرى مع بريق التكهنات 

حتى اسبغ الامل مفعولة المُسكر 

فماذا يفعل الضباب أذا انهالت انوار المجرّات

----------


## غير مسجل

جميل جدا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بمسميات كثيرة أستطيع أن انعتك بها الان و منها - حبيبتي السابقة ، موطن قلبي ، مجهولي الرائع ، أبدي المحتوم 

أقول : دعيه يشعر بالانفصام النفسي ولو قليلاً ، لقد شاخت به الرغبة الى الحزن ، لقد سقط اسمه من بين حكايات الزمان الى عصور العشق ما قبل الميلاد ،

فاذني له ان يرفض الحزن ولو هذه اللحظة فقط ، فلتعطيه فسحة عاطفية ، يخرج بها من كوته النيسانية، يشم بها راحة وردة ، بلا عشق ، ثم أعدكِ انه سوف يعود فوراً 

فلنحتسبها احدى المغامرات التي خاضها هذا العاشق الخرافي ، فلنحتسبها توثيق لرهبانيته بين العشاق ، فكيفما اتجهت ورود نيسان ، و كيفما كتبت الشعر ، و كيفما جربت طرقاً جديدة للكيان ، هي بالنهاية اوسمة لااعتيادية ، أُجّمل بها تاريخاً من الابتسامات الوردية ، و الشالات الخضر ، و العيون المرسومة بلون البراءة ، و النظرات المثقلة بعطر الخجل 

دعيني أقتل العاشق الذي في نفسي لمدة ثوانٍ قليله ، فالثلج قد يرفض زهر اللوز ، و البحر قد يهرب من بريق الشمس ، و السماء قد تحاول التملص من النجوم ، و الفجر قد يحاول تحوير مساره الى وسط السماء 

ولكن قانون الكون لا يعرف الا الحتميات .. و سوف يأتي الصباح غداً كعادته دوما 

انتظريني بعد ثانية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ها قد أتيت فاحضنيني ... 
جئتكِ جئتكِ .. ألهث شوقاً .. أرتعدغربةً .. أتّقد اضطراباً .. أهطل حزناً .. أعشوشب ألماً .. و أفوح عشقاً ..  
فعندما جاء موسم الليل .. و بدأ نفوذ القمر يسري على السماء .. بدأت محاولاتي المرهقة .. أبحث عن قناديل جديدة .. أفتش عن وثائق زهر من تاريخ آخر .. أنبش حبات التراب علني أجد سنابل جديدة للكون .. و كم أجهدني مجرد البقاء في حقبة اللاهوية هذه ..  
ما زال الليل .. وما زلت ابحث عن ظرف يعنيني في كل شعاع يسقط من حافة القمر .. عن مدى جديد للاعمار يكون مخبأ تحت عرائش الظلام .. عن تغريدة طير تائهة العنوان ما زالت ترتطم من شجرة الى اخرى  
رافقتني جميع الصور .. همسات الذكرى .. لفتات الوداع .. حدة عينيكِ ذات مره عندما واجهنا الشمس سوياً .. و زهور الزنبق التي ملأت المكان عندما أسرعتي الخطى ذات مرة .. وجذبتِ يد فتاة اخرى .. لسبب أجهله - نعم حتى هذه أذكرها  
حتماً يجب أن امتلك قدرة الهواء الفراغية بالملء .. كي أحصد كل العشاق الذي كانوا يولدون فيّ .. ثم سرعان ما تتبلور أرواحم الى مخلوقات تجتمع مثل جداول النهر على مفترق .. ثم تنهمر بطريقة تشبة غرس الاشجار .. ببحر عظيم .. يمتد من حرف بالابجدية الى اخر  
ثم أتى الفجر مسرعاً .. و تلاشى الهدوء مثل كرة ثلج رُميت بالنهر ..  
فصارت النجوم تلهج و تتهامس فيما بينها - و هي تمارس طقوسا تشبة العبادة - : حتماً سوف يعود اليها .. يا له من عاشقٍ ظريف !! 
فدخلت بغيبوبة كيانية للحظات .. فما أفقت الا على تغريد العنادل .. و طفق أجنحة الفراشات .. و رقرقة اقواس قزح على اوراق الاشجار .. و موسيقى رقصات الجداول بين الزهور ..و أيائل تداعب بعضها .. و نرجس يفوح من هنا .. و زنبق من هناك .. حتى عاد الهواء مثل مشتلٍ للعطور  
نعم .. عدت الى حقول نيسان ..

----------


## ???... why ...???

اول ما اود قولة هو انك من مجيدين اللغة العربية .

وانا لست معجب بموضوعك وفي نفس الوقت هو جميل وفي التحديد في اللفضة الجمل وطريقة الكتابة .

اما بنسبة لك فأنا اود ان تعرف علي صاحب هاذة الكلامات يا مالك كل الكلام .

شكرا .

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اول ما اود قولة هو انك من مجيدين اللغة العربية .
> 
> وانا لست معجب بموضوعك وفي نفس الوقت هو جميل وفي التحديد في اللفضة الجمل وطريقة الكتابة .
> 
> اما بنسبة لك فأنا اود ان تعرف علي صاحب هاذة الكلامات يا مالك كل الكلام .
> 
> شكرا .


بداية شكرا لتواجدك الجميل ، و شكرا لاطرائك الذي أُعجب بالكلمات تارة ، و لم يُعجب تارة أخرى 

و مطلبك ضيفي الكريم تجده على صفحات هذا المنتدى في كل مكان 

فأهلا بك

----------


## زهره التوليب

أبدعت يامحمد...وعوده مباركه الى حقول نيسان

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> أبدعت يامحمد...وعوده مباركه الى حقول نيسان


شكرا لتواجدك الجميل .. أهلا بكِ دوماً

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

قبل كل شيء : ما زلت أحبكِ ... 
فكم رأيت من عيون ... 
و كم حاولت ان اشتت جنسيتي ... 
و تمردت على الكثير من الكتب المقدسة ... 
لكني لم أرَ ابداً اي وطن ... 
لمحت اليوم سحر العيون الاخضر ... 
فكان مثل لافته مكتوب عليها : حبيبتك ليست هنا ... 
تسللت الى الكثير من يدين النساء ... 
لكني ولا أعرف لماذا فقدت حاسة اللمس ... 
* * *  
و بمحاولات زهرة على شفير شلال .. 
افرغت كل طاقتي التذكرية لامتصاص الزمان .. 
عندما مشيتي الي مثل مملكة من الانوثة .. 
شهقت .. صُعقت .. تبعثرت .. تساقطت .. 
عندما قررت عينيكِ ان تكونان بكامل طفولتهما .. 
وان تتلاعب بالاضواء .. فتخفق الرموش سنفونية .. 
توحي بالبراءة .. و العفة .. و الكثير الكثير من الجمال .. 
لو تدرين اليوم .. كم كنتِ أنتِ .. !! 
* * *  
لقد تجمدت كل معالمي الحياتية في تلك اللحظة  
ولم استطع ان أُحدث شيئاً  
الا كلمة احسب انها خرجت من صدري  
" سبحان الله .. ما زلت أحبكِ "

----------


## الولهان

كلام جميل منطوق من لسان اجمل 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الولهان  
_كلام جميل منطوق من لسان اجمل 
يعطيك العافية
_




أهلا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

رغبتي العارمة بالقاء نفسي من حافة الكون

 ماذا افعل بها ؟ 

شهوتي لاستنشاق كل الزهور بلحظة واحدة

 ماذا افعل بها ؟ 

روحي التي تتمايز على هيئة النار 

و تحاول الانفلات مع الريح 

كي تنساب مع الكون كإعصار  

ماذا افعل بها ؟ 

كيف لي ان اركض على السماء ؟ 

كيف لي ان الهو بالنجوم ؟ 

و هل سوف استطيع يوماً ان اتكلم مع الهواء ؟  

كيف لي ان ارَ الاشجار كلها بنظرة واحدة 

وان اعزف الوان الطبيعة 

برائحة نرجسة ، وزنبقة نائمة 

فما كان الا انعكاس الاسئلة على اوراق الامطار :

أنا أعظم مني 

انا عبء علي 

انا اجهلني كثيراً

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

في الغد ... 

في الغد يا حبيبتي

سوف ترقص السماء

 دون القمر 

وسوف يهطل الشتاء 

دون المطر

سوف ازرع سنابل الانوثه بالغيوم 

للمره الاولى 

وسوف افتح للكون عن كنائز البراءة 

 للمره الاولى

ولكن اعدكِ 

أن الفظ اسمكِ كل ثانية

و أن اكون وحيداً جداً 

كقطرة ماء على فم الانية

إن لم تحضري انتِ 

او ينوب عنكِ طواويس انوثتكِ الثمانية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مازلت اقف امام المرآة ...

كتمثال من الثواني ...

وانتظر رسولاً يأتي ... 

مني .. إلي ...

فالكثير من الاوراق مازات مبعثرة ... 

و الكثير من الحروف تسكن الذاكرة مثل الوطن ... 

حتى قطرات الكيان التي تتساقط من اصابعي كل فجر ...

تنساب في حقول الهواء بشكل غريب ...

والكثير من الاشجار تخطئ عنواني ... 

تدعي أنني متكبر اذا لم اطلب ظلها ...

او أنني أمّن عليها أذا قلت لها : لولاكِ لما أتيت الى هنا أصلاً ... 

هذه لغتي ... 

و هذه رمشات عينيَّ ... 

و هذه رعشات يديّ ... 

ولن أغيرها مهما تقاطعت خطوط صوتي مع أقدار الاخرين ... 

كل ألوانكم ثمينة عندي ... 

لكن دعوني أقبّلها كما اشاء ... 

ولكن ما دمت أنا أنا ...

و أنتِ أنتِ ... 

فهنالك شيء ما لا بد أن يكون ... !!! 

.
.
.

تصبحين على خير .. ما زلتِ حبيبتي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اشتاق اليكِ اليومَ من باب الفضول 

لانني اصبحت مهاجر من الطراز الرفيع عني نفسي 

لان أقلامي القديمة ، و حقائب ذاكرتي اصبحت غريبة المفعول 

اشتاق اليكِ اليوم كشوق جفن العين لجفن العين 

كشوق الدموع للخدين 

كشوق الكلمات للشفتين 

شوق لا ينتمي لأي عقيدة فراق 

شوق غريب عن قصص العاشقين 

فانتِ امامي مائة بالمئة .. ولكني اليكِ اشتاق

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اشتاق اليكِ اليوم بطريقة لم امارسها الا قبل ان نلتقي  
بطريقة غُربة تأتي من الفطرة  
بمجهول يكتبه قلم الكون على ثواني الايام رغم اننا ندري  
كائنات الشوق التي لدي الان غريبة جداً  
تنمو بأماكن قلبية محضورة الحب ، بل و ممنوعة التفشي  
وكل اشجار الخريف في الذاكرة تتساقط اوراقها على هيئة الربيع 
لترسم حباً مخلوق من جينات جديدة من العواطف ، وجيل لحظات غير عادي  
لا أذكر كل تقلباتي الثورية الان ، لكنني اظن الى حد كبير  
انها المرة الاولى التي اتذوق انوثتك بهذا النوع من التحدي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اليوم .. انتظري مني اوراق كثيرة ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ركضت الى الثواني .. اقبّلها .. انثرها بين يدي .. أغمر نفسي بها .. الهو بجدائلها الذهبية .. اضيع بين صورها 

هناك .. حيث تغفو نجوم الكون النفسية .. حيث تكون ولادة رائحة الفجر .. حيث كنا يا حبيبتي .. او كنت لوحدي !! 

اتذكرين عقارب الساعه قبل لحظة .. حين بدأت خيول الشمس تعج على اصابع الزمان .. وتحول الهواء الى موسيقى .. وبدأت فصول الايام تتحور الى منعطف فضائي واحد .. وتحلّقت حواري الجنة الى اكاليل من الزهور .. و التقى القمر حبيبته .. ثم .. كنتِ تورّق الكون الربيعي .. و جئتني من بين الغيوم .. تزفك حشود من العصافير .. و الورد الجوري الاحمر .. وكان الحب .. او حبنا 

هنالك يا حبيبتي .. عندما تسللت الي روحي .. عندما افقت من غيبوبة الكون .. على وقع شذى النرجس .. عندما صار بامكاني ان ارى كل النساء بنظرة واحدة 

مرايا الروح .. لا تحدث بالعمر ابداً .. ولكنها قد تسرق بعض الومضات .. من دموع العاشقين .. فتعتري رمشات عيوننا .. وتشعرنا بطعم الابد .. و لانهائية الحب 

حتى لو تحولت الى معجم من لغة لم تُعرف بعد .. حتى لو استطعت ان اتخلى عن ضمير الغائب .. سوف تبقى حروفكِ حالة استثنائية .. تتسربل بين طيات فكري .. مركونة على حافة القلب 

حتى بعد نهاية العام .. أُحبكِ انتِ ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

وحدي .. وانا 

نحتسي ليلنا 

نفترش عشب الظلام 

نتأرجح .. الى هنا 

نكتفي بالسكون 

وبرداً من حزننا 

فنسرق ابتسامة حقول السماء 

لأجل الحب .. ولأننا .. !!!

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _وحدي .. وانا 
> 
> نحتسي ليلنا 
> 
> نفترش عشب الظلام 
> 
> نتأرجح .. الى هنا 
> ...


كعادتك...كلماتك تمس مشاعرنا وتشعرنا بالحنين

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كعادتك...كلماتك تمس مشاعرنا وتشعرنا بالحنين


كعادتكِ .. ضيفة رائعة على كلماتي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

جرت عادة الكون .. ان تبدأ اي سنة بتاريخ 1 / 1 .. الا سنة 2009 .. التي انقشعت عنها غيوم التقويم .. و تسللت شمسها الى كبد السماء .. و انسابت جداولها .. و تنفست حقولها .. و غردت عصافيرها .. و اخضرّت اشجارها .. وافاقت حبات هواءها .. اليوم .. فقد اعلنت عيناك .. بذبول الغسق .. و رقة قطرة ماء على سطح زهرة .. و هدوء طفل في وسط البحر .. ونصف تفتح كالهلال .. بدء العام  
اليوم - 4 / 1 - بداية العام .. فجدول الثواني الذي كان متوقف على احد رموش عينيكِ .. انفجر اليوم بطريقة تشبه فوحان العطر .. لم يشهدها التقويم من قبل .. حين قررت شموس عينيكِ ان تمنحني قليلاً من ضوءها .. و تنظر الي .. دفعة واحدة .. 
قد كان قلبي يقف على باب هذا العام .. يفضل ان يتحول الى متحف من العام الماضي .. و تمنعه لاهوية العشق من التقدم .. كنهر يخشى ان لا تجيز له المنعطفات ان يصب بالبحر  
فكل عام ونحن خرافيان يا حبيبتي ...  
مع خالص الشكر لعينيكِ ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الليل هذه الليلة مثيرٌ جداً .. 

تحول الظلام الى رذاذ بطعم الموسيقى ..

و قنديلٌ مركونٌ بين الذاكرة و الهواء .. 

و زهرة نرجس تقبل قطرات المطر .. و تنفض البرد عن ارواقها .. مثل قطة 

واحلام .. و اشواق .. و رسائل .. يبتعلها صمت الليل ..

وانا استمتع بالتنفس كأنني اول مره اتذوق بها الاكسجين ..

و كان هناك .. مع حشد من الذاكرة .. يبحث بين النجوم عن اسماء جديدة ..

فعاد يبكي فرحة الانتصار : انها هي .. اخبرني الكون انها نيسانتي ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هذا الوقت المستقطع من الكيان اكرهه .. ينفجر من بين ايامي مثل المرض .. يشعرني بوحشة عصفور في سماء لم يعرفها من قبل .. سماء مضيئة بلون الغربة 

تائة انا .. اللاوطن هوية قلبي المزيفة .. الابتسامة و الثواني المفعمة بوردة تطفو برفق على مزاجي .. هي بضاعتي الفاسدة .. صفقتي الخاسرة .. ارجوحة السعادة الوثيرة .. التي تمنحني في كل دورة .. سماء الغربة 

بالامس كنت احترق .. والان لا 

بالامس كنت جريء جداً .. لقد لفظت امسي بلا خوف .. لقد صليت في حرم الحب .. رغم حكم الاعدام الذي ينتظرني بالخارج .. في ساحة السعادة 

واليوم خنت نفسي .. اصبحت متواطئاً ضد روحي .. تخليت عن جنسيتي .. رضيت بالتشرد .. مقابل نهار بلون الفرح .. أو اقل 

من سيحكم علي الان .. من ينصفني بالاعدام .. من يعيد لي مجد النضال .. من يدرج اسمي من جديد في قائمة المجهول .. قائمة الساعين الى الكمال 

يا حبيبتي المغيبة بحماقاتي .. يا وطني الذي يجذبني من بداياتي .. اما عرفتي الان اني احبكِ .. لأني احب ذاتي .. 

نعم .. انا اناني جداً .. فانا اصنع من ندى عينيكِ اوراقي دون ان تدري .. و من رموش عينيكِ .. ابجدية الموسيقة في لغتي 

آآه لو تقتحميني الان .. كم ستكون الرواية مثيرة .. لو انكِ تطرقين بابي الان .. لو انكِ فقط تلفظين اسمي الان .. لو انكِ .. تجتثي جذور روحي .. الان 

حبيبتي - اسمحي لي ان اكررها - حبيبتي .. عرفت الان اكثر من اي وقت مضى .. اني أحبكِ لاني اناني .. لاني احب ذاتي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالامس كنت جريء جداً .. لقد لفظت امسي بلا خوف .. لقد صليت في حرم الحب .. رغم حكم الاعدام الذي ينتظرني بالخارج .. في ساحة السعادة 

شكرا الك محمد  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هكذا .. يأتي الصباح دائماً  
على طبقٍ من اثير  
هو لا يميز بين صيف و شتاء  
من الافق يبزغ .. مبللاً ببقايا الظلام .. مثير  
ينثر ضياءه في سراديب الهواء  
فينساب.. كحقول نرجس بينها العبير 
فتلتصق ابتسامة على شفاه الكون 
ولا يدري العصفور لماذا .. لكنه يطير  
ولا يخطر ببالكِ انني وحيد الان  
او ان اوراقي قفراء الى التنفس .. و الهدير  
فرجلٌ انتِ مليكة قلبه  
هل يملك من الشمس .. الا الكثير  
.
.
. 
صباح الخير .. لكِ وحدكِ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هل تعلمين حبيبتي أنني اصتدت الفجر هذا الصباح ..

وهل يعقل ان أُفرط بحضارة العشق التي بنيتها .. لأجل لحظة .. !!

ويلح على بالي سؤال الان .. لماذا لم يخترعوا عيد الصباح .. ؟؟

حيث تصطف النجوم على خيوط الشمس التي تنساب على صفحة الظلام .. 

وتبدأ بعدها بترتيل اسماء العاشقين .. و ترسل مع طيور خرافية تشبة النور .. 

سنبلة شوق الى كل عاشق .. و قطعه من القدر .. تذوب بهم دون ان يشعروا ..

.
.
.

كل صباح وأنتِ بخير ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

فيروز .. ونظرة تبحث عن الذاكرة  

.. ثم غنّى الصباح فيروز  
وصورتان من رؤيا وذكرى  
ماتزالان كارجوحة من النجوم و القدر  
بعينيّ حبيبتي .. بوجهها الذي أصبح شمساً 
تنثران العشق من اقصاي الى اقصاي  
حيث كنّا على كف ذكرى تائهة العنوان  
حين تشتاق النواعير للسعة الماء  
فتأتي رسالة من النهر غير متوقعة : مضى زمن الجريان  
هكذا يفقد القمر عنوانه في السماء  
ويبدأ الهواء بتقليد الشتاء  
وتتهالك بقايا الصور على هيئة عاشق  
ولكن .. 
ان كنا قديسين البارحة .. فماذا اليوم ؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

دعيني اقول لكِ " أُحبكِ " والكرى يثقل عيني جداً  
علّ الليل يخنقها .. علّ الصبح ينثرها  
دعيني اصنع اشكالاً من عطر النرجس اسمها حروف  
تأتي من ابعد نقطة مني .. تنفجر من انسياب اصابعي فاصير كأني ... 
ورقة سقطت من كتاب علوي .. تتنفس التأرجح بين حبات الهواء  
دعيني اقنع كل النساء .. انهن في حضرة عينيك كلهن هباء  
فكم رأيتُ ربيعاً يتورّد .. وزرقة بها كامل مزايا السحر  
ولكن مع تلك الطفلتين .. كان قلبي يكتب وتقول الشفتين ... 
.
.
. 
صباح الخير .. يا اختصار الانوثة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الصعود الى حافة الانهيار ..  
في الحلق غصة هي بركان .. وفي العين دمعة هي طوفان .. وفي الصدر طعنة هو الزمان 

كلما اقتربت الرواية من المستحيل .. تأتينا الاقدار بسُم الوقت .. لأننا محاربو المجهول.. ويجب ان نصبح على بعد سماءٍ من احلامنا 

حتى الانتحار حُرمنا منه ..و يجب ان نتجرع علقم البقاء .. يجب ان يتحول دمنا الى حامض الكبريت .. وتصبح كل نبضة مقرونة بطاقة الثقلين على التحمل 

ربما هي رواية اسمها : الصعود الى حافة الانهيار

قد تكون هذه اخر كلماتي .. لانني قررت ان اسلخ عني معطف النضال 

و لا ادري ماذا يكون منكِ 

ولكن كلمة اخيرة : احبكِ قبل ان أٌقتل .. وبعدما قٌتلت .. أحبكِ الى الابد .. 

وداعاً ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ما بالامر اننا جئنا من هناك .. حيث تُقبر الفراشات لانها جميلة .. وكنا مثقلين بالجراح .. ننتظر عدلاً لابد منه .. هكذا وعدتنا فطرتنا .. لا بد من فرح قادم ..

ثم زعم الزمان اننا يجب ان لا نبقى بحالة الجوع هذه .. ودعانا الى مائدته 

واذ بنا نأكل طعام الجوع .. ونشرب ماء العطش ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تُرى هل شبعنا من الوقت لدرجة ان تختفي الشمس خلال ثانية ؟؟ .. ام اننا أُصبنا بداء الوقت ..؟؟

ألأننا لا نجيد الرذيلة ؟ ألأن نهراً قدسياً يربّ ارواحنا بماء الطهر ؟ الأننا نرفض مبدأ خفافيش الليل ؟ 

وما زلنا هناك .. على حافة السماء .. نحمل قناديل يتضاءل ضوءها كلما هبت عاصفة النجوم .. 

وما زالت رعشة مؤلمة جميلة .. مغرية مثيرة .. لطيفة رقيقة .. تتسلل الينا ليلاً .. اسمها الحب ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لن أُكلف نفسي البحث عن جذور المطر 

ولا استكشاف كل الممرات التي تصنعها اشعة الشمس 

ولا حتى النظر 

لن احصي عدد انحناءات ورقة تسقط في الهواء 

لن اكتب على صفحة الكون الا اسمي 

وبعضاً مما قال القمر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

غداً موعدنا العشقي مع الشمس .. 

هل تذكرين .. ؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

جاء القدر من بين الغيوم 

بين يديه البيان 

وتشابهت زهور الارقام 

وتناغمت ملامح الجنان 

واكاليل اللؤلؤ بدأت تتفتح بقلبي 

وفاضت بشدوها سنابل الالحان 

ومن غربة الصمت رفرفتْ 

عنادل الفرح و فراشات نيسان 

فصنعت الذكرى على هيئة صلوات 

و حوّرت الكلمات الى ريحان 

وأطلقت مع رسائل الهواء 

اربع ماسات يضيء منها حرفان 

و غلفّت قلائد الشمس بالسماء 

و ختمت الظرف بوردة اقحوان 

فربٌ تكفّل ببوصلة السواقي 

لابد ان يجعل لانسياب الريح عنوان !!

----------


## saousana

> جاء القدر من بين الغيوم 
> 
> بين يديه البيان 
> 
> وتشابهت زهور الارقام 
> 
> وتناغمت ملامح الجنان 
> 
> واكاليل اللؤلؤ بدأت تتفتح بقلبي 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لتواجدك سوسن

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هل تذكرين أني أُحبكِ .. أنا اذكر جيداً 

فكرّي باصغر ذرة ذكرى 

بأبعد نور سقط من عينيكِ 

بأعمق صوت أحدثه وطء قدميك 

بأكثر حبات الهواء ثمناً 

بأحلك الزوايا حظاً 

بغبار الصور المتراكم على المقاعد 

بالالوان المبعثرة بين حروف الأمل 

كلها ما زالت تنجذب بقوة المجرات الى اصل كياني 

مفعمة بالوقت .. تعتريها شفار الثواني تارة .. و تعلوها امواج الحنين تارة أخرى 

ما زلت أحادي الديانة .. رباعي الاسم .. خريفي الاصل .. نيساني الغاية 

ما زلت انا انا .. وأنتِ أنتِ 

فهنيئا لي ...

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو حلوو كتير وروووعة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يسلمو حلوو كتير وروووعة


شكرا لمروركِ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

فتنفست عيناي ...  
اطبق اللاشيء على المكان 

حتى كادت اشباح العدم ان تأكل الهوا 

فتخبطت سرائري كأمواجٍ بلا شطآن 

وتلاطمت نظراتي كالراياتٍ بافقٍ مسه الاذى 

ثم جاءت كمملكة من الانوثة الخرافية 

تجر عرشها حيثما تقودها الخطى 

فتنفست عيناي عبير حضورها 

وما علمت ان العين- ايضاً- تتنفسا 

لكن عدت الى شِعري بنوعٍ من الجوع 

لأن الشمس اليوم لم تلبِ طموح السما

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كفراش يبحث عن الزهور تشابكت يدينا 

ثم همستْ كهديل الجوازل فوق الغصون : 

لا بد ان الشمس تكرهنا الان 

لا بد انها تلعننا بانواع المجون 

فنحن اللَذين امتهنا كهرباء ضوءها 

فما زلنا نكتب على الهواء بألق العيون 

فقلت : ألا فدتكِ روحي يا وردة 

كلما التفتت لصوب فاح منها مسك الجفون 

دعينا نكمل زرع قناديل المستحيل

فشتاء الذكريات مرعبٌ و كذا ليل الظنون

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عندما تصبح الخطى خرساء  
وتضيع رسالة بحرية في سرب من الهواء  
و تستقي الغيوم من حكايا الفصول  
و تلتحف الشمس رعشة اللقاء  
و تصبحين كونَ نساءٍ بأكمله 
واصبح انا له سرَ البقاء  
وكلما رمشت عينٌ تناثرت نجومٌ 
و استفاقت شهبٌ باطراف السماء  
وكلما غردت الشفاة ولد بالموسيقى لحنٌ  
وتعمّد عندليبٌ وتلاطمت الاصداء  
أما الابتسامة فتلك حكاية اخرى  
كبحر الغروب تتراقص عليه الاضواء

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

سوف تكون الامطار غبية جداً اذا لم ترَ نفسها على فم الاشجار 

و كيف للامل ان يتسلل اللى الضوء .. اذا كان تراب الافكار مشانق مُحكمة 

كما ان العواصف لا تبكي ابداً .. الا اذا فقدت عنجهيتها 

والثلج لا يطمح الى النار .. الا اذا تسللت الغربة الى الشتاء 

الا اجسادي الروحية .. اعرفها اكثر من شكل اصابعي .. وكم اخشى عليكِ منها 

او عليَّ منكما ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تعالي حبيبتي من جنون الشتاء هذه الليلة  
من رسائل السماء المتساقطة مع المطر  
من وحشة عصفور ما زال يرتعش  
من قلب يستميله الظلام لشهية السهر  
تسللي الي كصوت الشمس وقتَ الفجر  
كباقات النرجس تفوح حول الزهر  
او فكسّري الوقتَ على نحوٍ غير متوقعِ  
كضرب البرق للسماءِ دونما حذر  
بصمات عواطفي عطشى لوطن عشقٍ  
وكم رفضت سحر لفتاتٍ والوانَ صور  
انا اصلح للعشق الى حدٍ كبير  
انا اسطورةٌ على فم المستحيل تُختصر

تعالي نُكمل كلمة قيلت في الأبدية  
ما زالت لليوم مهجورةً تُنتَظر

فحكايتنا أبعد من قصةِ حبٍ  
أعمق من تاريخٍ اكثر من قدر  
فانتِ كتابُ انوثةٍ مقدسٌ  
وانا رسوله لكل البشر  
بالامس جذبتنا السماء للانهائيتها  
والى مَ نفكر بافكار القمر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يخطر على بالي ان ادرس الموسيقى بدل الشعر 
وان اكتب الموسيقى بدل النثر  
وان أُملئ قلمي بالاضواء بدل الحبر  
وان أُلقن الشمسَ زيتَ الزهور  
فيخرج الفجر مثل فوح العطر  
وأعذر الكون حبيبتي 
لانه لم يفعل ذلك تلقائياً 
فالله لم يخلق اكثر من قمرٍ للليل الواحد 
وإلا كان وجودي عبثياً

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الى امرأة لم توجد بعد  
الى متى سأحتاج الى قدرة عالية على التخيل كي أملح حضوركِ .. الى حبوب من الامل بعد كل وجبة طعام  
كفاكِ لا وجود .. فانا لا استطيع ان اتنفس هواءً لا يحتوي على الحب بين مكوناته .. وارفض ان اكسّر الجليد الذي تكون على خطوط بصري منذ ان تشكلت صورتكِ امامي .. ولا اسمح لروحي ان تشم عطراً انثوياً اخر .. باختصار .. انا لكِ بالمعنى البحت  
لقد صنعت قبائل من الذكريات .. وشلالات من الصور .. وعدد يفوق احتمال الكون على الاحصاء من رسائل الحب .. ولكن كانت كلها ممنوعه من تخطي حاجز الهواء .. كانت كلها حبيسة الكلمات و الحروف .. كانت كلها كائنات خيالية .. 
فوجدت نفسي اتحول الى عاشق غير موجود شيئاً فشيئاً .. واذ بقلمي يتحول الى ثقبٍ اسود .. فيسكبني بحبره مثل جدول الماء البطيء وينشرني بين حروفه مثل قطعة الخبز التي تفقد الفتات كلما لسعتها الريح .. واخاف ان اصبح في يوم من الايام مثلكِ .. موجود بين الحروف فقط ..  
تعالي من اي مكان .. من مصائب الجنون .. من ضوء المستحيل .. من مسامات الايام .. من شقٍ صغير بالعمر تركه الله لنا .. تعالي من غيمة غير متوقعة عند الفجر .. من اي مكان يسمح لنا ان نتعانق كما يفعل حقلٌ من القمح اذا هاجت به الريح .. 
الشتاء شهي جداً حبيبتي .. و البرد يجبر الجسم على ضم بعضه البعض .. والريح تسرق الكلمات الى المالانهاية .. 
ولكنني اشتاق لرؤية حبيبتي التي لم ارها قط .. وهذا ابسط حقٍ لأي عاشق .. 
وسأبقى انتظر ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> تعالي من اي مكان .. من مصائب الجنون .. من ضوء المستحيل .. من مسامات الايام .. من شقٍ صغير بالعمر تركه الله لنا .. تعالي من غيمة غير متوقعة عند الفجر .. من اي مكان يسمح لنا ان نتعانق كما يفعل حقلٌ من القمح اذا هاجت به الريح ..


ابدعت بالمعنى الحرفي للكلمة  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

الله يعطيك العافية جد مميزه... :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## غير مسجل

تتملكني رغبة شديدة بالبكاء كبكاء السماء........لست لإني مذنبة بحق مجهول.......بل لإني طفله تمدح ثم تهجى هجاء يؤلمها دون أن تستطيع الدفاع عن نفسها.............

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

رائع 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

غاليتي 

يا من لأجلها نسجت من الهواء المحار 

و عزفت بأبواق الفجر أجمل الاشعار 

وأقمت بالليل حكماً ذاتياً 

يقصده العشاق من كل الامصار 

وصنعت من اسمكِ هيكلاً للحب 

فالواو مقام الصلاة و النون مغسل الطهّار 

حبيبتي التي عشقتها قبل ان اخلق 

فأوصدت بقلبي لاجلها كل البحار 

ساحاول اختصار الموقف بكلمة 

فاصغي الي ولكِ الخيار 

***
كان هناك في احد الازمان 

طفلين يمرحان كالفراش 

يغمرهما الاطمئنان 

يسقيهما الكون البراءة كل يومٍ

حتى ظهر الطهرُ عليهما وبان 

فتعانقت اقدارهما بموجب الطفولة 

وتنفسا لأول مرهٍ عطرٌ اسمه الامان 

فأكملا مشوار الحب صمتاً 

خوفاً ان يكون الكلام - على عفتهما - عصيان 

فما أجمل اليوم ان يسكنا الكواكب 

ويكتبا على الشمس : نحن عاشقان 

***

بالامس احترقت وحيداً 

وحملت الذكريات و الايام و الزوايا 

وكنت بالشوق صلداً عنيداً 

غمرتك بصلوات التقديس والسكون 

واستخدمت لغة الهواء تحديداً 

وكم خفت ان اجرح هالة طهركِ 

فآثرت ان اتخذ من الصمت كفناً بعيداً 

*** 

واليوم 

عندما بعثنلي الله بعد الموت 

وتفجرت الاحلام بقلبي 

وصارعت اشباح الندم و نجوت

قفِ على شلالات مشاعري جيداً 

وتأملي روح قلبي وكيف غدوت 

وكلي يقيناً ان الله سيحبني بقراركِ

فلطالما توكلت على الله وما هفوت 

*** 

اقسم عليكِ ان لا تحزني 

ولا تطبقي على محارتي عينيكِ الاضواء

ان شئتِ قتلت نفسي شهيد عشقٍ

او مزقت لأجلكِ الشعر والاشياء 

انتِ مليكة هذا الحب 

وانا الرسول ما عليه إلا الاصغاء 

*** 

ولكن ما يهمني الان اني احبكِ 

وان مملكتي كانت موجوده 

فما اجمل الان من غدٍ 

يضم هذين الطفلين لحكاياتٍ غير محدوده

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _غاليتي 
> 
> يا من لأجلها نسجت من الهواء المحار 
> 
> و عزفت بأبواق الفجر أجمل الاشعار 
> 
> وأقمت بالليل حكماً ذاتياً 
> ...


 عندما اقراء ما خطت يداك...استنشق هواء لم استنشقه من قبل...هواء ملىء  بالمشاعر و احساس جميل جدا


رائع :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

رائع محمد :Smile:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هنيئا لكم  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

جبينها عنوان
حاجباها سيفان

عيناها طفلتان

خداها ارجوان

انفها قمة بيلسان

فمها فوهة بركان

حوى لؤلؤ ومرجان

اناملها رسم فنان

قدها غصن رمان

مشيها مهاً هربان

صوتها شدوٌ والحان

ضحكها رنان

لحظها فتان

عطرها ريحان

رضاها صكُ غفران

شزرها سمُ ثعبان

وصلها فردوس الجنان

بعدها جهنم احزان

حبها ادمان

شوقها طوفان
.
.
.

و اسمها " نيسان "

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

أُقر تحققَ احدى احلامي الذهبية .. التي كنت اراها في الامس مثل مستحيلٍ يستوطن نجمةَ ليلٍ كل يوم .. حلمٌ كان يحاكي اخر امنية لمظلومٍ يُساق الى حبل المشنقة .. او حتى وعدَ الانصاف الذي ينتظره في محكمة الله  
ما بالامر ان حروفي التي كانت تقطر من قلبي اذا اعتصره الحزن .. و تلتصق ببياض الورق خادشة صفاءه .. حتى جمعتها مثل كأسٍ من خمر الروح .. على شكل باقاتٍ من الانهيار .. حتى اصبحت تُسمى شعراً .. وما كان الطموح يذهب بي الى اكثر من ركنها بدفترٍ منسيٍ .. ولكن يجب ان يكون خرافي الصفحات حتى يحمل قلباً مقتول  
ولكن .. ما حدث ان حروفي قد امتزجت بنور القمر .. وانتشرت بظلام الفضاء .. وحطت على كل الكواكب .. وامتزجت مع كل نسمة هواء .. وانحدرت من الانهار .. واستنشقتها كل الغبراء .. ثم حطت بين عيني حبيبتي .. وهنا توقفت قدرتي الانسانية على مجاراة اعاصير الفرح  
" لا بد ان الله يحبني كثيراً " .. حقيقةٌ عرفتها عندما عشقتكِ .. وها انا اتيقن منها مجدداً

----------


## زهرة النرجس

ولكن ها هو المظلوم لم يشنق أو حتى لم يطبق علية الحكم ..... وذلك لمجرد كلمة حملها في قلبة ....... أحسها بروحة ....... عاشها بكل جوارحة ..............
وها هو يحصد بالنهاية براءة المظلوم ...... فرح لمجرد أن سمع حكم القاضي ..... 
وليس أي قاض فقاضي الحب ليس مثل أي قاض ....... فقاضي الغرام يجب أن يتحمل حكم الإعدام على أيدي من أحب .........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أبدعت

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
__




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_عندما اقراء ما خطت يداك...استنشق هواء لم استنشقه من قبل...هواء ملىء بالمشاعر و احساس جميل جدا


رائع
_




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_رائع محمد_




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ghazi qasaimeh  
_          _ 




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_هنيئا لكم_ 




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة النرجس  
_ولكن ها هو المظلوم لم يشنق أو حتى لم يطبق علية الحكم ..... وذلك لمجرد كلمة حملها في قلبة ....... أحسها بروحة ....... عاشها بكل جوارحة ..............
وها هو يحصد بالنهاية براءة المظلوم ...... فرح لمجرد أن سمع حكم القاضي ..... 
وليس أي قاض فقاضي الحب ليس مثل أي قاض ....... فقاضي الغرام يجب أن يتحمل حكم الإعدام على أيدي من أحب .........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أبدعت_





شكرا لتواجدكم جميعاً

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

رائع...جميل :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ليس بهذه السهولة يستطيع الانسان ان يتخلى عن عُرفٍ خلقي هو التنفس .. و قد يجهل البعض - ومنهم حبيبتي - أن الشمس قد وقّعت وثيقة السماء مع الكون .. فلا يمكن للنهار أن يأتي بغير ثقافة الضوء إلا بكارثة علوية ..  
اذاً لا يمكن لسربٍ من الكلمات الحمقى ان تسد افق الفضاء .. او تمنع شلال الفصول المتفجر على صخور القدر من ممارسة دورته العادية  
فالنجوم التي تُمطر من عيني حبيبتي .. و النرجس المرسوم على حمرتي خديها .. والزنابق المتساقطة من حركة شفتيها .. و هالة الطهر التي تشبة جمهرة من الملائكة .. وباقات من زهر الطفولة التي تتسلل من ثنايا هواء الى راحتيّ حبيبتي  
كل هذا هو مثل ممتلكات الزهور من الندى .. سيفتح نافذة كلماتي كل يوم .. كي تفوح جداول الشعر ..

----------


## زهرة النرجس

الزهور تستشعر بالندى 
والسماء تحتضن الشمس والقمر 
وها أنت ياملاك الحب تحتضن ألف شوق إليها 
تنظر إليها كأنها القمر في الليل 
ولولهة المشتاق تقول الشمس .....
تجمع بين الليل والنهار 
تشتم رائحة النرجس في الشتاء ..
وتقول أنها وردة جورية في الصيف .......

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كان الوقت مُنزوياً باحدى ثنايا المكان .. ولم يجرؤ اي مقعدٍ ان يسمح للذكريات ان تمتزج بتاريخه .. و الصمت ما ان رأى المشهد حتى جمع كل اسرار وقاره وعاد للغيوم .. فماذا يفعل حقلٌ من النجوم اذا غاب القمر .. و ما فائدة كل الفتيات اذا لم تحضر حبيبتي .. !!

----------


## زهرة النرجس

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

أبدعت

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كلمات بغير طريقة الشفتين ..  

حروفٌ تخرج من القدر .. وامواجٌ تتلاطم على شفتيّ السماء .. وحكايات يختصرها الوقتُ بيوم واحد على شكل ثانية .. احداث لامتناهية تستطيع ان تسكن مساحات زمنية صغيرة جداً .. حتى اننا لا نملك الوقتَ الكافي حتى نحيطها بهالة الاحساس التي تنبغي لها .. نخرح من حدود ذاتنا .. و لا نعود قادرين ان نحصي عددنا في عالم الشعور .. خمرة كونية واحده التي شربناها .. ولاكن نشوتها لا تقتصر على المتعة الانيّة .. فكل شيءٍ نمسكه الان يتحول روحاً تشاطر وجودنا .. و كل ورقة تسقط من شجرة الوقت تعود كي تمتزج بأول النهار .. فاليوم أعمق جداً جداً من ان يكون يوماً واحداً .. وانا اكثر من ان اكون شخصاً واحداً .. 
لقد احدث اليوم انقلاباً على مملكة ذكرياتي .. اصبح ربَ الضوء بكل سهولة .. بعنفوان يشبه سذاجة الاطفال .. بحرائق تشبة قنبلة من الامراض .. امراضٌ لذيذةٌ جداً  
انا ما قبل اليوم وانا ما بعد اليوم .. لا بد ان حشوداً من الفجر تقف على الحد الفاصل .. واصواتاً كثيرةً من الملائكة تتزاحم كي تشارك في القدّاس .. واظن انه ما عاد يهمني شيئاً .. الا انني كنتُ موجوداً اليوم  
و كانت حبيبتي اعمق من احلامي .. و اوسع من طموحي .. و أجمل من نفسها .. و أكثر حضارة من شِعري .. و أعبق وجوداً من مخيلتي .. و أعذب كلاماً من خرير امالي ..  
كانت حبيبتي .. أسرع من توقعي على ان اعشقها .. و امهر من توقعي على إبهاري ..  
لقد امسكتني بين يديها كي تعيدني عصفوراً امضى عاماً كاملاً بالهواء ولم يدرِ إلا الان ان السماء لا حدود لها ..

----------


## غير مسجلة

:Smile:

----------


## زهرة النرجس

ها أنت عدت لتذكرني بأنك موجود 
بأن حبي لم ينتهي 
عدت لتذكرني بشمس النهار 
ببزوغ القمر
بأن اليوم لا ينتهي بمعرفة حبك .....


مشكور محمد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تواجدك الرائع .. الذي يرخي على الحروف ظل الهيبة .. حتى انها صارت تألفه ..

شكرا لحضورك الدائم زهرة النرجس .. وأهلا بكِ دوماً ..

----------


## المتميزة

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حبيبتي .. وحماقات الاخريات .. !!! 
ليس لدى قلبي وقتٌ عشقيٌ 
للنظر الى تلك الحماقات  
فانا في العشق رسولٌ  
و لدي ما شئتِ من الصلوات  
لدي حشدٌ من الصمتِ 
و سنةٌ من الوقتِ  
و فضاءٌ من الكلمات  
تاريخٌ من الحزنِ  
و فصولٌ من المُزنِ  
و من الشوق مجرّات  
حبي لكِ موجودٌ قبل ان تُخلقي البارحة  
و قبل أن تُبصر عيناكِ الذات  
حبي لكِ اعظم منا نحن الاثنين  
اوسع من اسماءنا و النظرات  
بإجرام سأقتلني و بشِعرٍ سأنفيكِ  
لو تململ من وجودنا للحظات  
لكن تذكري دوماً ان معي أنتِ  
فانظري الى مرآة طيفي تجدين الاجابات

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لطالما كانت الغيومُ

عقدةَ القمر 

و اخرُ حجرٍ يسقط منه الشلال 

مكاناً يكرهه الماء 

فالهواءٌ غبيٌ جداً 

و النجوم لا تدرك أهمية الفضاء 

فكيف للتراب ان يقنع الكون 

ان الامطار 

عطر السماء 

كيف للربيع ان يتخلص من حماقة الوقت 

ويعانق كل الاسماء 

كيف يمكن للذكريات 

ان تهب الحب قدسية اللقاء 

كيف يمكن لي ان اجمعني 

و اقول لحبيبتي " أحبكِ " 

دون تقليدٍ كوّني 

هو الغباء !!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

انت رهيب يا محمد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اذاً ..

قتلت نفسها للمرة الالف

و أُحرقت السماء بطريقة متقنة

واصبحت بيئتي العاطفية 

مُحرضةً لاصابة شِعري بانفصام شخصية 

و عزفت اوركسترا من الكلمات 

لغةَ البصق 

و وزعّت الشمسُ منشوراً هوائياً 

مفاده انها ستتخلى عن بصماتها الضوئية 

بالامس كنت لا اناقش وجودَ حروفٍ اخرى 

كنت اظن بسذاجة طفلٍ 

ان الاطفال لا يموتون 

واليومَ يموت القمر 

دون حتى ان يخطر ببالي 

ان النهاية مؤلمة !!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طنينٌ مثل المرض 

غمر كامل ثواني الليل 

و كلي يقين ان مسّاً جنياً 

احتل كامل شراييني 

و كم انا محظوظ لانني اعتدت على الموت 

ولكن ..

إما ان تحضري وثيقةً 

لا تقل ضوءاً عن كل الكتب السماوية 

إما ان تشهد الشمسُ معكِ 

إما ان تقنعني كل خليةٍ بجسمي 

إما ان يحتشد الهواء على اصابعي 

مقسماً انكِ مازلتِ على قيد الحياة 

إما ان يأتيني وفدٌ من الملائكة 

يقسمني نصفين و يتأكد من وجودكِ 

إما ان تموتي اختناقاً من دموع الندم 

إما ان تقبّلي كل حرفٍ كتبته لكِ 

إما ان تولدي من جديد 

أو ... 

فأنا لا أحبكِ ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تُرى هل سيموت نيسان باذار ؟؟ 

و هل كان كل ما حدث 

سكرات الموت 

ام مخاض الولادة ؟؟

ولكن بانحاء روحي يٌدق قداسٌ الان 

بأن طفلاً فتح احلامه ليجد :

أن فراشاته لا جنحان لها 

و السماء لونها اسود 

و عطر الزهور سام 

و التراب مُكهرب 

و الهواء يلسع 

و الماء له طعم الغبار 

ثم .. 

عصفورٌ على تلك الشجرة 

يغرّد بالفاظ بذيئة 

لماذا ؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

نظرت بعيني انثى لقلبي 

فارتسمت صورتها على مرآة 

هي نفسها التي بثقتها من العدم 

فظنت ان أُخرى موجودة 

فرأت ان الحل الامثل قتل نفسها 

كي تختفي الصورة في المرآة 

!!!

----------


## sun shine

حلو كتيييييييييييييير يسلموا ايديك  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ملاحظة : ما زلت أحبكِ ..

----------


## زهرة النرجس

أهذا هو حبنا 
حب حماقات
حب طفل صغير يحلم بزقزقة العصافير 
وهو في أول أيام حياتة 
أهذا هو الحب بنظرك 
يا ملاك نيسان 
إحتضار قبل الموت 
إحتضار عند البعد 
وإحتضار بعد اللقاء 
لما يا ملاك نيسان 
أتحلم بزقزقة عصفور 
وأنت تسكن في الصحراء 
إقترب من الغابات 
لترى أجمل عصفور 
في نيسان 
إقترب لترى عصفورتك يا ملاك نيسان

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> أهذا هو حبنا 
> حب حماقات
> حب طفل صغير يحلم بزقزقة العصافير 
> وهو في أول أيام حياتة 
> أهذا هو الحب بنظرك 
> يا ملاك نيسان 
> إحتضار قبل الموت 
> إحتضار عند البعد 
> وإحتضار بعد اللقاء 
> ...


 
اقتربت حتى ابتعدت .. !!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

منذ ان التقيت بنفسي وانا أحبكِ

فعشقتكِ 

نتيجةً حتميةً لوجودي 

و استنتاجً منطقيً لاحلامي 

و ملاذً وحيداً لبقائي 

وحلاً مناسباً لمشكلة حدودي 

عشقتكِ 

انجذاباً كونياً لأصلي 

و ظاهرةً طبيعيةً لقلبي 

و ميولاً فطرياً لروحي

عشقتكِ

بكل المبررات 

و بجميع الاتجاهات 

و بكافة الاحتمالات 

بأصغر الادوات 

و بأقدم اللغات 

و بأثمن الاوقات 

عشقتكِ

اضطراراً

واختياراً

و إجباراً

عشقتكِ 

بالحب و باللاحب 

بالشرقِ و بالغرب 

بالسلمِ و بالحرب 

عشقتكِ 

ظناً ويقيناً 

فوضى و تقنيناً 

عويلاً وأنيناً 

و سأخبرك سراً لطلاما كتمته : 

اني لا أحبكِ لاني أحبكِ 

بل لأني لا أكون الا اذا كنتُ أحبكِ 

وادعيها ان شئتِ انانية !!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حيرة 

توقظ القمر القديم 

من تحت غبار الحب 

مصادفة 

و يصبح الهواء مثل مرآة 

بها قناديل الماضي السوداء 

مجازفة 

فتلمع ثقافة الضوء المظلم 

ولانهائية الكلمات 

و عويل الظنون 

والعيون الخائفة 

و زمهرير المستحيل 

و فاقة الامل 

كلها للامس مرادفة 

ظفر ذهبي 

قضمه الهواء غيرةً 

فصار الماضي العميق جداً 

الذي ظننا انه اختفى 

على بعد مسافة زائفة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اعثري علي جيدا  
و اخنقيني باحكام  
بعثري اصابعي  
و اسرقي فمي  
واجمعيني على شكل حطام  
سافري مع جنوني  
واعشقيني بعيداً عني  
و حققي ما بعد الغرام  
فانا املك اسواراً مائيةً لتصرفاتي  
جمديها بما شئتِ من اقلام  
لن ارفض النطق بأي لغة  
ولن اخاف بيوت الغمام  
واعذريني حين نبكي كطفلين  
يتشاجران أيهما احلا الاوهام  
فانا أختلف عني بعض الشيء 
حين امارس تقاليد الكلام  
. 
. 
.  
أحبكِ

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مشكور محمد 
ننتظر المزيد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

نيسان على الابواب  
تزدحم المشاعر .. و تتمايرز الظنون مثل الشرر .. و على حافة ذكريات .. اقف وحدي اغامر .. لابد ان الشعر لا يكفي اليوم .. لا بد ان الكلمات ستهرب من شفتيّ مذعورة .. فالنهار لا يعرف اكان الفجر ذكرى ميلاده أم حربه مع الشمس  
لكن لماذا لا يألف الهواء بعضه .. لماذا تنسكب جداول الضياء بين حقوله .. بطريقه تشبه تجنيس الغريب .. لماذا لا يُحسب عطر الزهور من ظمن تعداد سكان المطر .. لماذا على الطبيعة ان تبقى بحاله دائمة لمحاولة فهم ذاتها .. و بحالة دائمة من الحيرة ؟  
ها انا .. اكمل نيساناً كاملاً .. و اقف على اثاره بالاسئلة .. الاسئلة التي لمطالما نهشت قدرتي على المنطق .. التي لطالما فغرت فاها مثل تنين يجب ان يشعر الاطفال دائما بعدم الامان  
هل من المفترض ان يمشي الطفل لوحده بعد عام من الولاده .. ام على احدهم ان يحيي شجاعة الحياه في قلبه و قدميه .. بأي حال هو يمشي لوحده الان .. للاسف .. انه وحيدٌ جداً  
رغم ان فرصة عظيمة كانت قد لاحت للقمر كي يحقق حلمه بالعثور على وطن بالفضاء .. لكن الظلام مظلمٌ جداً .. والنجوم لا تتكلم بلغة مفهومه .. و الشمس قاسية جداً  
البحر يرقص على الشطآن .. و الفصول دائمة الدوران .. و على بساط الغسق لحن الحيوان .. وتحيى الزهور ابداً بلا اوطان  
ليس هذا سوى مرثية قد تجد حزناً .. او كان الحزن قدرها .. !!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

قالت أحبك .. 
هلمّوا إلي بالكلماتِ 
فالشعر الانَ أصعب المحاولاتِ  
قالت "أحبك" فصار الكون  
على شفتيها نجوماً من الامنياتِ 
قالت " أحبك" واختصرت كل الحروف  
قد لفظت أربعاً من معجزاتِ  
فالف اردت النجوم طريحة فضاءها  
و تغلغلت باصول المجراتِ  
فحاء حوراء مثل طرف حسناء  
تخفق اهدابها على انغام اغنياتِ 
فباء باعدت بيني و بين بؤسي  
فما عدت اتدارك فيضَ الابتساماتِ 
فكاف كفت جداول الوقت نوراً  
فما حاجتي للشمس بما هو آتِ  
فلله درّك يا طفلة عبثت بالحروف  
فانساب الشعر شهداً و قبلاتِ 
.
.
. 
أنا اكثر " أحبكِ "

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كلمة استدراكية لابد منها : كل عام وانتِ حبيبتي ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

أُغلقت احلامي 
وسقطت كورودٍ ذابلةٍ امامي 
وقصيدةٌ ما زلت اجمّلها 
صارت شعثاءَ بأغطية اقلامي 
بالامسِ عشقنا بفجرِ نيسانَ 
فكنتُ كموقد الجمر 
بين الرماد و الاحتدامِ
أبهرت الكونَ بطريقة عشقي
و انتُخبت ان اكون إله الغرامِ
واليومَ - قبل عيد ميلادنا -
اهداني الافولُ كفنَ العامِ
*****
انتِ شيءٌ 
كالمعابد انا خلقتهُ
وردٌ بين النجومِ زرعتهُ
اسمٌ علّمت القمرَ لفظهُ
عطرٌ من مآقي الغيمِ لملمتهُ
شِعرٌ ما صار قبلهُ
انتِ ضوءٌ انا شمسهُ
انتِ كونٌ انا ربهُ
***
لم يخبرني احدٌ انني أُحبكِ 
فقد عشقتكِ بالاستنتاج
فتغنيتكِ بلغة الفطرة 
و وهبتكِ من قلبي التاج
وضمّنتكِ بكتابي للارقام القياسية
كأكثر شيءٍ اليه احتاج
و قالوا : أخيراً عشِقَ محمدٌ
فقلبه البحرُ موصدُ الامواج
وخارت ظنون الفتيات بعد لأيٍ 
لمعرفة الطفلة
 التي حظيت بأساور العاج
***
قبلي انتِ عاديّة 
كأي ورقةٍ 
من الكونِ مرمية 
فزرعتكِ بالشِعر 
امرأةً استثنائية
وصارت هوامشي التي كتبتها 
لأنوثتكِ اصلَ الهوية
فنحتُّ من ضوءِ عينيكِ
 غيوماً ذهبية
و من لون خديكِ
 مستحثاتٍ روحية
فكانت خطيئتي أنني عشقت من بني البشر 
وادّعيت أنّها حورية 
و تواطأت مع الملائكة 
و وهبت الجنةَ لإنسية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لماذا انا ممنوع من الاحلام .. لماذا ينبت المستحيل في كل نفس .. لماذا تسقط حبة المطر و تقف عندي .. لماذا انا ممنوع من التنفس كما اشاء .. لماذا يأتيني الزمان دائما بمشانق لاحلامي ..ها هو الزمان يلوح لي بالمستحيل .. بان اكون على بعد سماءٍ من حبيبتي .. بان أُقبر تحت الماء .. هل انا مخلوق ممنوع الاحلام؟ .. هل انا سيء لدرجة ان تطبق علي السماء ؟قد كانت حياة بالقرب من حبيبتي تعادل الجنة تماماً .. قد كانت حياة بالقرب من حبيبتي مصنعاً للذكريات الجميلة .. كنت اتنفس العسل .. كنت اقبّل الشمس كل يوم .. و كان لي مجلس مع الفجر كل صباح .. كنت مخلوقاً لا نهائي الابعاد .. كنت شكل من اشكال الروح التي تطير في اطراف الكون .. واليوم انا مهدد بالانقراض .. اليوم انا مهدد بالحياة بلا احلام .. الحياة بلا وقت .. بلا روح .. بلا انفاس .. 
كيف ساتكلم بعد اليوم .. كيف سأجد ضوءَ يعينني على الرؤيا .. كيف انام واحلم بالاحلام .. وحضارة الليل التي بنيتها .. وتاريخ الذكريات المجيد .. واسطورة العشق التي صنعتها .. كل هذا هل يختفي لأجل حفنة من الحماقات !!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

سقط الاسبوع .. 

هربت الايامُ من كلماتنا 

و أُصيب الوقتُ بهشاشةٍ بالعضام 

ولم نتفق حتى .. لكننا وجدنا انفسنا نعد النجوم 

فالاطفال لا يفون بالعهود 

و يصنعون السفنَ الكرتونية من اوراق الدستور 

فالحب لديهم مثل اوقات اللعب 

طويلة بلا حدود

----------


## القلم الحزين

كلام كتير حلو عن جد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القلم الحزين  
_كلام كتير حلو عن جد_



أسعدني تواجدك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

نقطة سوداء ..  
هكذا .. اعثر على نفسي مجددا .. بين هاوية وجودية و حلم يترقرق باخر سرداب الزمان .. اعثر على نفسي في حالة التأهب .. مثل لعاب صائم لحظة الافطار اذا تناسل الوقت بطريقة مجهولة

دائما هنالك خيطٌ من الحزن تبعثه السماء .. ولونٌ من الفرح ينحدر من الغيوم بطريقة رعناء .. فتستفيق بنا رغبة جامحة للحياة .. تصتدم دوما بسربٍ من الهواء 

قلما يتحول الدمُ الى عاصفة .. او تتورق بهالة حولنا حكاياتُ المستحيل .. و تصطف غلال روحنا باهراء الامل  .. وتصبح اعترافات المرايا لنا زائفة .. هنا يأتي موسم الوحدة .. وحتمية المجازفة 

هل سأكمل؟ .. هل أكملت؟ .. هل سأقول؟ .. أم انني تقولت؟ .. هل سأشهد؟ .. هل شهدت؟ 
هل سيختم علي الكمال؟ .. هل سأصل لمحال؟ .. هل ستجذبني قوة من اسمي؟ .. أم انني بالاصل جُذبت ؟

----------


## آلجوري

أهنئك بحلول نيسان ...  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> أهنئك بحلول نيسان ...


شكرا .. كلك زوق

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

جاء الامسُ مبللاً بالذكرياتِ

يسأل عنّا مُكثراً من الالحاح 

ثلجُ العيونِ ..

صلاةُ الظنونِ ..

نجوى البطونِ ..

هل كُتب لها لثمُ الاقاح 

و نارٌ على شكل وردةْ 

-اسمها : شوقٌ و اضطرابٌ ولهفةْ -

تموج بالصدرِ اذا الحبيبُ غدا و راح 

و هل استطاعت كلماتنا 

ان تصنع من لمساتنا 

عشرةَ شلالات 

كما فعلت الارواح 

و اذ بنا نضرب عن التنفس 

و ندير للفجر ظهورنا 

لكننا ننتظر الصباح

----------


## زهرة النرجس

ندير للفجر ظهورنا 
ولكننا ننتظر الصباح .........

هذا هو شعاع الامل , الذي لطالما يلاحقنا دوما .
فالامل هو الذي نعيش من اجلة 
لا تيأس لأن الذي إنتظرتة اخيرا أتى , فها هو نيسان ينتظر منك أن تقطف أزهاره ...............

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هذا هو شعاع الامل , الذي لطالما يلاحقنا دوما .
> فالامل هو الذي نعيش من اجلة 
> لا تيأس لأن الذي إنتظرتة اخيرا أتى , فها هو نيسان ينتظر منك أن تقطف أزهاره ...............


الامل .. مخلوقٌ شهي الحضور .. عبق النور .. نجمي الضمور 

ولكننا نوقده في احلامنا .. رغم شتاء الايام 

شكرا لتواجدك الدائم زهرة النرجس .. اهلا بكِ دوماً

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لن اشتاق ..  
هذه المره .. لن اشتاق  
و سأجلس بجانب نفسي  
كأنني لست مَدعواً لحفل الاحتراق 
لن اتهم نفسي بالخيانة العشقية  
و لن أفتش عن سبب يبرر صمتَ الابواق  
سوف اكون غريباً و مثيراً جدا  
حتى أن شعري أُصيب ببحر ازرقٍ رقراق  
يغريني أن أحوال المشي عليه  
فاستنشق بريقه حدَّ الاختناق  
و القي بنفسي من حافة امواجه  
فاقطف حديقةً من البراكين هي شمسُ الاشواق 
أمطارٌ من النجوم كانت تتفجر باسمكِ  
ضَمِئَت الي تناجيني خوفَ الفراق  
بالامس كنت أقف على رأس عُشّاقي اليكِ  
لكن اليوم .. لن أكذب .. ولن اشتاق

----------


## آلجوري

!!!!
لن أشتاق !!!
أهي النهايه !!!
ونهاية بلا ألم الحنين ولهفات الاشتياق !!! 
أليس هذا غريبا في عالم العشاق !!!
كأنك لم تصدُق حبك لقدوم نيسان منذ البدايه أو أنه كان حب فضول أو حب امتلاك ... إلى أن أن حل عليك ففقد حلاوته !!!
وإن كان حبك غير ذلك ... نقي من بدايته ... عزيز عليك بفُرقته ... فأنت جبار ..
وكم منا يتمنى أن يكون جبارا ... لكي لا يشتاق

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> !!!!
> لن أشتاق !!!
> أهي النهايه !!!
> ونهاية بلا ألم الحنين ولهفات الاشتياق !!! 
> أليس هذا غريبا في عالم العشاق !!!
> كأنك لم تصدُق حبك لقدوم نيسان منذ البدايه أو أنه كان حب فضول أو حب امتلاك ... إلى أن أن حل عليك ففقد حلاوته !!!
> وإن كان حبك غير ذلك ... نقي من بدايته ... عزيز عليك بفُرقته ... فأنت جبار ..
> وكم منا يتمنى أن يكون جبارا ... لكي لا يشتاق


ان صح التعبير : فان الحب محفوفٌ بالبدايات ، فخلف كل هاوية للنهاية تحملنا ورود الهواء لأول بريق عينين و أول همسة شفتين 

لا يُلام العاشق اذا ادعى الجحودَ العشقي لمسافة ثانية ، ففي اخر المساء ستنمو عصافير الحب من تحت الذكريات ، فليس لليل الا القمر ، ولا مفر من النجوم غير السماء .. 

شكرا لتواجدك جوري .. أهلا بكِ دوماً

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ملاحظة : قد تجد الكلمات متسعاً على ورقه .. و قد تظن حتى انها تتكلم بلغة الانسان .. ولكن اجمل ما بالكون اننا نكتشفه رغم اننا منه و إليه .. وكذلك الشِعر .. لا يُلفظ دفعة واحدة ..!! 
أُحبكِ  
يا من قررَت أن يصبح اليوم مفصلياً بالتاريخ 
يا من خطّت بعيونها قدر حواري الجنة  
لو تعلمين فقط عدد البحور التي ذهبت قرابيناً على يد النساء  
و كيف اعتزل القمرُ وظيفتَه في السماء 
و تغيرت عادت الريح بالعنجهية  
و أمطرت براكين من الارض كأنها شتاء 
و سُجن الهواء بقفصِ جنيِّ 
و تمزقت اوراق الشجر كأن اصابها داء  
فأنتِ لم تعلمي - و كيف لطفلةٍ أن تحسن التقدير -  
أن آلهة جديدة قد ولدت من عينيكِ 
عندما انحدرت الدموع .. مُعلنةً حلولَ موسم الارزاء 
كوني رحيمةً يا سيدتي 
فقد نضب مخزونُ الكون من الفتيات.. فمن ينتحر لأجلكِ الان 
كوني رحيمةً يا سيدتي 
فلم يبقَ في الحقول ورودٌ .. فقد صعقتها الصدمةُ منذ " خبر البكاء "  
كوني رحيمةً يا سيدتي 
فانا - عاشقكِ - المسؤولُ الاولُ امام الله  
عن كلِ ما حلَّ بالارضِ اليومَ من بلاء  
لكنني سأقول بكل محاكمةٍ أُساق اليها :  
انني أحبكِ فوق طاقة الكونِ 
و خارج حدود الشمس و الاضواء  
أحبكِ أوسعَ من خيال الربيع على الالوان  
و ادقَّ من حجرِ فسيفساء على إناء  
أحبكِ اصخبَ من زاويةٍ على شلالِ من الكواكب 
وأكثر حضارةً من طريقة الليلِ في الاصغاء 
أحبكِ أكثر ضجيجاً من إعصار أصوات الغابات 
وأكثر سكينةً من وردة على سطح ماء 
أحبكِ أعقدَ من جدلية الخلود  
و أوضح من اسلوب العصافير في الغناء 
أحبكِ ليس لأنني اخترت حبكِ  
بل لأني كنت طريداً بين وحوش العيون  
حتى وجدت بشهد عينيكِ .. براءةً و صفاء

----------


## زهرة النرجس

كوني رحيمة يا سيدتي ......
فنيسان لا يزدهر بالورود من غير أن يكون قبلة شتاء ....
نيسان يكون رحيما بالناس بزهورة وعصافيرة .............
فكوني رحيمة بمن عينكي أميرة قلبة ..........
جعلكي الأرض والسماء .....
هواؤة الذي يتنفسة ...........
كوني رحيمة بمن أحبك يا سيدة نيسان ..........

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة النرجس  
_
كوني رحيمة يا سيدتي ......
فنيسان لا يزدهر بالورود من غير أن يكون قبلة شتاء ....
نيسان يكون رحيما بالناس بزهورة وعصافيرة .............
فكوني رحيمة بمن عينكي أميرة قلبة ..........
جعلكي الأرض والسماء .....
هواؤة الذي يتنفسة ...........
كوني رحيمة بمن أحبك يا سيدة نيسان ..........

_



ان العطر فطرة الورود .. والندى عادة الفجر ..

شكرا لمرورك زهرة النرجس اهلا بك دوما

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

متعبٌ مني فآويني 

ضَجرٌ مني فأسكنيني 

ظُني أنني طفلٌ 

ظُني أنني دميةٌ 

و في الهواء حلّقيني 

***

تكاد انفاسي تخنقني 

كأنها شِفارُ سكينِ 

ودمي بأنحائي متقدٌ 

فما عاد الوطنُ شراييني 

و روحي تكاد تنفجر 

من قدماي لجبيني 

فأين مني حبيبتي 

تجتاحني .. تُعيد تكويني 

تُمزق افكاري المُتعبة 

و تكسر زجاج تقنيني 

ثم تهمس لي ان لا أحزن 

فكل الكون دونها لا يعنيني

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حاولت ان أُغلق الموضوع بسرعه

كي لا يتسرب للفضاء 

ويبقى ضمن نطاق العقول 

ولكن البحر زاد بتمرده 

وكي لا تنقلب علي شريعة الكون

علي ان اقول : 

يدعي البحر سيدتي

انه قد نسي بعينيكِ بعض المحار 

وان بين اصابع يديكِ 

تجنست - دونه - امطار

وان امواجه لا ترضى مغادرة كفيكِ 

فحديقة من ثلجٍ الهيٍ اصبحت المدار 

حتى طيور البحر تحوم حولك 

و الغروب صار من مؤقتيكِ ينهار

وادعى عليكِ ايضاً 

سرقة حتى لفائف الاسرار

فكذبته رمال الشطآن 

و لم تصدقه الاحجار 

فصاح  كمحاوله اخيرة : غرقت بها 

وليس إلا لعشقٍ تغرق البحار

----------


## آلجوري

رائـــــــــــــــــــــع ...

----------


## زهرة النرجس

أكثر من رائع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لو كنتِ هنا الان ..  
السماء لا تشتاق للقمر الا في الشتاء .. والبحر لا يحن للضوء الا بعد ان تسافر به الشمس .. وبعد الموت أفظع ..  
لو كنتِ هنا الان .. لأخبرتكِ أنني اشتاق اليكِ جداً .. لطلبت منكِ أن تعلميني طريقة شوقٍ أعنف حزناً و أوسع زمناً و أوفر دمعاَ  
لو كنتِ هنا الان .. لطلبت منكِ أن أحبكِ من جديد .. وأن أرى عينيكِ للمرة الاولى .. وأسمع تراتيل شفتيكِ للمرة الاولى .. والمح برق عطركِ .. واشم لون أنوثتكِ .. والهو بجدائل طفولتكِ .. وانبهر كثيرا .. وأندهش كثيرا 

و في تلك اللحظة بالذات .. عندما نظن ان الحب يمارس بنا احدى متاهات الشوق 

تزهر اقدار العشاق بطريقة نشبة النار .. و تأتي حبيبتي تماماً مثل عدم حاجة الغيوم لحجة منطقية كي تداهم السماء 

جاءت حبيبتي .. لأن نبضات قلبينا تحولت لرعدٍ أقض مضجع فينوس

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لم يبقَ سوى الليل - صديقي القديم - كي اقول له انني اتنفس الاختناق .. انني على شفير التبعثر .. 

ساذهب الى كل مكان انا به .. تحت كل شجرة عشق .. و فوق كل عش عصفور .. و بين دمى الاطفال .. وفي لحن الشتاء .. وسأخبر نفسي انني لا اعرف لماذا وجدتني بلا مقعد بين الاسماء اليوم !! 
لماذا انا غريبٌ جدا الان .. ولا اجد اي لغة انطق بها .. ولا غيمة اطير بها .. ولا دمعه اسقط بها .. ولا بسمة اكذب على نفسي بها .. ولا حتى قمر آنس به 

أهذا جزاء قلبي ؟؟ أهذا جزاء حبي ؟؟ أهذا جزاء طفلي ؟؟ أهذا جزاء جمر الفضيلة الذي لا انفك أعض عليه ؟؟ 

أهذا جزاء أنني احب حبيبتي كثيراً .. وانني لطيش الحزن بي لم اعرف ان اقول منذ بداية هذه الخاطرة : 

حبيبتي اشتقت اليكِ ..!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تغيرت ملامح وجهي حزناً 

و تلك الشجرة التي تعرش على نافذتي 

و تأنس لنورها الوحيد 

شاركتني قدّاس الشوق 

و تبخر صوتي من على شفتي 

وارتسم الوجد على عدستي نظارتي 

كل العشاق يستحظرون الحزن اذا قدم الشتاء 

لكنني كنت اول من حط على كوكب الصيف !!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لو لم تكوني حبيبتي  
لكنتِ السماء  
لكنتِ القمر  
لو لم تكوني حبيبتي  
لكنتِ حروف الشعر  
لكنتِ السَحر  
لو لم تكوني حبيبتي  
لكنتِ احدى اللغات  
او سفينة من النور  
تسافر بين المجرات  
لو لم تكوني حبيبتي  
لكانت ضحكتكِ إحدى الصلوات  
لكان ترورد خديكِ  
حالة متطرفة من الربيع  
عطرها قبلات  
فعندما كنتِ كل هذا .. كنتِ حبيبتي !!  
*** 
فأخبريني  
كيف تستطيعين ان تجمعي الكون بآن واحد 
أن تكوني بكل الاماكن  
و تخرجي مثل الاشجار  
من كل الوجوة والاسماء و قطرات الماء  
اخبريني ما الطريقة يا حلوتي  
أطلعيني على هذا السر يا مدللتي  
لا تهزي رأسكِ كالصغار  
و تضحكِ غروراً و تختفي عن الابصار  
فانت لا تعلمين أن لهوك هذا  
مؤاهل أن يكون أعظم اكتشاف عرفه البشر  
أو طريقة جديدة لاكتشاف ما وراء النجوم  
او اسلوب جديد لطهي عطر الزهر  
لكِ كامل الحرية يا مليكتي  
فإما ان تبقيني تائها بكِ 
او تكملي بسط نفوذكِ دون مشورتي

----------


## زهرة النرجس

لو لم تكوني حبيبتي 


لكنتِ السماء 


لكنتِ القمر 


لو لم تكوني حبيبتي 


لكنتِ حروف الشعر 


لكنتِ السَحر 


لو لم تكوني حبيبتي 


لكنتِ احدى اللغات 


او سفينة من النور 


تسافر بين المجرات 


لو لم تكوني حبيبتي 


لكانت ضحكتكِ إحدى الصلوات 


إن لم تكوني حبيبتي 
فمن بعدك من أكون 
إن لم أكن أمير قلبك
ملك عقلك وأفكارك
فمن أكون إذن 
يا ملاكي..............


كلام نقف أمامة لنؤدي للقلم الذي كتبة ألف تحية
مشكور محمد ننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> إن لم تكوني حبيبتي 
> فمن بعدك من أكون 
> إن لم أكن أمير قلبك
> ملك عقلك وأفكارك
> فمن أكون إذن 
> يا ملاكي..............
> 
> 
> كلام نقف أمامة لنؤدي للقلم الذي كتبة ألف تحية
> مشكور محمد ننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك


اهلا بحضوركِ الدائم زهرة النرجس

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انتظرتكِ حتى تشاجرت عقارب الساعه مع بعضها  
و تشققت جدران الليل  
و غرق الحزن بموقدٍ من الاحلام 
و تآكلت النجوم  
و مَرِض حثيث الشجر  
و علم الكون للمرة الاولى  
ما معنى ان لا يجيء عاشقٌ على موعد !!  
*** 
انا لا استطيع التعامل مع المناورة العشقية هذه 
انا حديث العهد بهذا النوع من الاحتراق  
هل علي أن أغضب ؟؟ 
هل علي أن أحبكِ أكثر ؟؟ 
هل علي ان أبكي لظى الاشواق ؟؟ 
*** 
أعلم ان صفاً من الكواكب سد طرقكِ إلي  
أعلم ان بحوراً من الوحل غرقتِ بها الف مره  
أعلم ان غيمةً من الشهب أمطرتكِ  
و جيشً من الريح أقتحمكِ  
و أسطولاً من ظلمة الليل سرق الطريق  
أعلم ان قانون الصُدف الغبي لا يحبنا  
أعلم أنك تلعنين اشياء كثيرة الان  
أعلم اننا ملكين في زمن خُلق للعبيد  
فلا تحزني ..  
و دعينا نكمل مسيرتنا الى الشمس  
كأننا لم نلمح الكرة الارضية أصلا !!

----------


## زهرة النرجس

[align=center] 
المهم انني احبك
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> المهم انني احبك
> [/align]


أو كما قال نزار " أحبك والبقية تأتي "

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> أو كما قال نزار " أحبك والبقية تأتي "


 و كما قال نزار ( انا لا أُناقش حبكِ)

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

أُحبكِ بوقتٍ غير مُتوقع ..!! 

كلما ثقبتِ السماء 

و حطمتِ النجوم 

و مزّقتِ اوراق الاشجار 

و أحرقتِ الغيوم 

أحبكِ أكثر .. 

كلما فاجأتني بطريقة لفظ اسمي 

و أحبطتني بالقاء حُلمٍ بسلة التفاهة 

و أحدثتِ انفجاراً نووياً بين أمسي و يومي 

أحبكِ أكثر .. 

فالمستقبل رفات الذكريات 

و الفجر هو كفن الشمس 

و كذلك الحب ، حزن مُسبق الدفع 

بقعةٌ مجهولٍ ينسل منها يقين البدايات 

***

أنا لا أحاول اقناعكِ أنني أحبكِ 

أنا لا أحوال ترتيب مشاعري 

أنا لست بموقع المبادر اصلاً 

لكنني يا عميقة الوجود 

متورطٌ بكِ 

لا خيار لي الا انتِ 

لا أُتقن شيئاً سوى ان أُحبكِ 

فعندما أضجر من طفولتكِ السخيفة .. أُحبكِ 

عندما أعثرُ بشعاع ضوء .. أُحبكِ 

عندما أقرر أن أحب انثىً شهية لتبادل العشق .. أُحبكِ 

عندما لا يبقى ما يبرر حُبكِ .. أُحبكِ 

عندما أجمع كل عُشاقي اليكِ و أُصدر المرسوم الاخير بأن لا أحبكِ .. أحبكِ 

***

مُهمةٌ مُتعبةٌ يا حبيبتي 

أن تقنع إحدى الملكات

أنها ملكة !!

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> أُحبكِ بوقتٍ غير مُتوقع ..!! 
> 
> كلما ثقبتِ السماء 
> 
> و حطمتِ النجوم 
> 
> و مزّقتِ اوراق الاشجار 
> 
> و أحرقتِ الغيوم 
> ...


اإسمح لي يا دكتور ان اقول لك انك هذه المرة ابدعت بحق 
في كل مرة كنت تفاجئني بروعة قصائدك أماهذه المرة لم افاجئ فحسب  بل حتى انني ساشعر بالعار ان مررت كمجرد قارئة .
لقد جمعت كل حروف الابجدية لتكون قصيدة ربما حتى اعظم الشعراء سوف يقفون اجلالا لهذه الكلمات ........
ولقد استطعت ان تجسم مشاعرا عجز حتى نزار ان يجسدها باعظم قصائدة في الحب 
لست من هواة الشعر وفي الظروف العادية لا احب كلماتة لكن يا سيدي من يرى هذه القصيدة من يرى هذا الابداع وينكر ما هو الا مجرد قارئ وربما لن اجد من هو كذلك محمد القسايمة ابدعت كلماتك وقد تكون هذه القصيدة هي اروع ما كتبت

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اإسمح لي يا دكتور ان اقول لك انك هذه المرة ابدعت بحق 
> في كل مرة كنت تفاجئني بروعة قصائدك أماهذه المرة لم افاجئ فحسب بل حتى انني ساشعر بالعار ان مررت كمجرد قارئة .
> لقد جمعت كل حروف الابجدية لتكون قصيدة ربما حتى اعظم الشعراء سوف يقفون اجلالا لهذه الكلمات ........
> ولقد استطعت ان تجسم مشاعرا عجز حتى نزار ان يجسدها باعظم قصائدة في الحب 
> لست من هواة الشعر وفي الظروف العادية لا احب كلماتة لكن يا سيدي من يرى هذه القصيدة من يرى هذا الابداع وينكر ما هو الا مجرد قارئ وربما لن اجد من هو كذلك محمد القسايمة ابدعت كلماتك وقد تكون هذه القصيدة هي اروع ما كتبت


مها .. لم انسَ انك اول من منح قلمي ثقته الادبية .. ولطالما كنتِ القبة الثقافية التي تُكسب حروفي البيئة الشعرية المُثلى 

 لمرورك إطلالةُ الشمس على حقل من الورد قد روته باشعتها يوماً ما وما تزال .. لمروركِ تنسمُ الصيف بين حقول القمح فتحتفل السنابل اجلالاً لمزهرها 

قالت لي كلماتي انكِ لستِ مجرد قارئً عادي لها .. انما صديقاً حميماً لها ..

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

محمد....بصراحه مها على حق واشعرح تى انها قد قصرت في الوصف

الله يعطيك العافية

لازم لازم تعمل ديوان يا مان  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مُهمةٌ مُتعبةٌ يا حبيبتي 

أن تقنع إحدى الملكات

أنها ملكة !! 
لم أجد من كلماتي ما يعادل كلماتك ايها الشاعر المبدع 
فقد وقف كل حرف من كلماتي المتواضعة منحنيا لكلماتك ...............
فاعذرني هذة المرة 
..................................................  ..................................................  ........

فمهمتك هذة المرة اصعب مهام الحب
فجتهد بها ولا تقصر ....... وحاول الوصول الى القلب الصادق
الذي لا يتخلله سوى حبك ....................

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

محمد بدنا كمان قصائد!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد بدنا كمان قصائد!!


 
[align=center] 
لا بد للحروف .. أن تعاني من كسوف 

و حين يوحش ليل العشق .. لا بد لها ان تعانق الشفتين 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center] 
> لا بد للحروف .. أن تعاني من كسوف 
> 
> و حين يوحش ليل العشق .. لا بد لها ان تعانق الشفتين 
> [/align]


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

و للحب أشواقٌ أُخرى .. 
فصلٌ جديد من عجائب حُبكِ :  
إذاً .. فنحن نقف الآن على بقعة سماء لم يصل إليها أي عاشقٍ قط .. تسري المشاعر في أفكارنا كأنها رائحةٌ مخدرة .. و تنبت اللهفة على أطراف كلماتنا حتى حين لا نريد أن يلمح أحدنا الآخر وهو يتلظّى بنار الشوق ..  
لم نتفق أن معمارية النجوم لا تكلفنا الكثير .. ولا أن لون السماء ليست علامة فارقة للكرة الارضية .. ولا أن صياح الفجر ليس مهما كي تستفيق الشمس .. لم نتفق أن الكون لدينا بسيطٌ ساذج  
و لكننا و في كل مرة نتفق .. ولا يكلفنا الامر سوى : " بحبك "  
و لكن لماذا تشعر الذكريات بالغربة الان .. لماذا عندما نقف ويعطي كلٌّ منا ظهره للاخر .. نركض كل الكرة الارضية و قد كان بامكاننا ان نلتفت فقط للخلف كي نلتقي ..  
ما لا تعلمينه أننا - في عرف الحب - نُعتبر معمري عشق .. وان من نبض قلبينا يغتسل عشاق الكون و من وطء أقدامنا يقتفي طلّاب الحب معالم الطريق .. حتى عقارب الساعة تحط في أبد زماننا إذا نقصها الوقت .. و الخيول البرية تضمخ سنابكها برماد رسائلنا كي تطأ الهواء نحو القمر .. والليل - صديقي القديم - يرفرف في محراب عيوننا اذا حانت صلاة الصمت  
قد كبرنا يا حبيبتي .. و ما عادت تليق بنا أشاء كثيرة  
و إن كنتُ على تمام القناعة أن عينيكِ نهرٌ من جليد الطفولة لا تحركه نسمات الوقت .. ولكني وحدي من يراهما وسط عدد لا نهائي من مَن أُحبهم !!

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## تيتو

شو هالكلام الحلو و الله ما عرفتك يا محمد فكرتك واحد ثاني يلي كتب هالكلام الرائع الحلو كتير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
فراقٌ مُفاجئ

من هاوية صمتي تناءت أفكارُ 

و على ضفاف قلبي اعشوشبت شِفارُ 

فما كان أقربَ لشاطئ الحب موجنا

و ما كانت أحمقها تلك البحارُ 

يا أنتِ إلى مَ تتجرعين سم العشق 

تأتيني كل يومِ يتقاذفقكِ إعصارُ

كأننا بحالة استنفارٍ عشقيٍ دائم

لقاؤنا ذكرياتٌ جوفاء ، لهفتنا تذكارُ 

فهل ستدركي يوماً يا طفلة العشق

أن كل حرف يتلفظه العاشق قرارُ 

كل يومٍ تأتيني على طائر فراق

و تعزفي لحناً آسناً كأنه غبارُ 

تلوكِ أعقد ذكرياتنا بطرف عينٍ

فلا الرسائل كانت شفيعةً ولا الأقمارُ

الحبُ ليس رحلة اغترابٍ موحشة 

بل موطناً من الأحلام ، شتاؤه أزهارُ 


[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center] 
> فراقٌ مُفاجئ
> 
> من هاوية صمتي تناءت أفكارُ 
> 
> و على ضفاف قلبي اعشوشبت شِفارُ 
> 
> فما كان أقربَ لشاطئ الحب موجنا
> 
> ...



تفتحُ كلُّ المدائنِ أسرارها 
والملوحةُ من جانبيَّ تفيضُ 
ولا مالىءٌ قدحي المتصدأ

فأسلمتُ جسمي 
لجسمِ الشواطىء 
أكتبُ جرمَ التي مانعتني 
فأسكرُ من ذكرها 
جنةً 
وردتينِ 
صلاةً 
وأكثر

الأغاني التي شيعتني إليها 
تموتُ المقاماتُ فيها 
كأني ورثتُ الرثاءَ وزرقته

جسدي 
لم يعد يُحسن الإحتراقَ 
وما بين ثقلٍ 
وسبعِ إناثٍ
تمرُّ على حانتي 
وكأني الخطيئةُ في بَوْنها
ويُرِدنَ الدخولَ 
فتمنعهنَّ الجنونُ/ الحضورُ ::
وليست سوى حانةٍ ساعداها يليقُ بنصلكِ قبلَ النضوجِ 
- ولكنَّ رائحةَ الهيلِ أعرفها كقميصي

تعيدُ الكلامَ 
كغيثٍ تتابعَ وقتَ الضحى 
وتجاعيدُ تفاحها تتقافزُ
- نمضي سريعاً
وثمة شيءٌ يراودُ هذي الصغيرةَ 

ألحظها خلسةً دون أن يلتفتن 

ماءٌ تمايلَ في قشرةِ الخوخِ 
عينٌ رأيتُ بداخلها وطني 
ورأيتُ الحليبَ يشدُّ عظامي 
رأيتُ ابتسامةَ أمي 
رأيتُ أبي يتعكزُ 
والعرقُ المتصببُ 
أعرفُ رائحته

ورأيتُ أخي 
وهو يشبهني 
ورأيتُ عراكي معه

ورأيتُ التي مانعتني 
فأسكرُ في عينها

تجهرُ كلُّ المدائنِ أضلاعها 
الداخلونَ بلا ياسمينٍ 
ولا طعمِ لوزٍ 
ولا ظلَّ قامتهم يستظلون فيه 
سوى نكهةُ الطينِ في يدهم 
ومقاسُ توابيتهم 

لكأنَّ الذي فتشوا عنه في مدنٍ 
وجدوا لونه 

لكأنَّ أماني السنابلِ 
ترقبُ ضوءً يلامسُ بشرتها

تفتحُ كلُّ المدائنِ حاناتها 
العاشقون يعبُّونَ من أصفرِ اللوزِ

لغربتهم حببُ القتلِ متنشرٌ
كلما انقطعت غربةٌ 
بدأت سجدةٌ
يعشقونَ التغربَ 
حانةُ عشقٍ يمارسها الغرباءُ 
يغطي دخانَ سجائرهم 
ما يفيضُ من العشقِ في دمهم

غرباءُ عن الليلِ 
والعشقُ حانتهم 
كلما امتدَّ ليلٌ بلا وجعٍ 
مرّغوا شفةَ الخمرِ 
في فمهم 
كلما مرّ فيهم غريبٌ 
تمايلَ كأسُ التغرّبِ في يدهم

----------


## شذى البنفسج

روووووووووووووووووووعة د.حمود
كلام حلووو
يعطيك الف عافية
 :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> روووووووووووووووووووعة د.حمود
> كلام حلووو
> يعطيك الف عافية


[align=center] 
شكرا لكِ شذى 
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> [align=center] 
> فراقٌ مُفاجئ
> 
> من هاوية صمتي تناءت أفكارُ 
> 
> و على ضفاف قلبي اعشوشبت شِفارُ 
> 
> فما كان أقربَ لشاطئ الحب موجنا
> 
> ...



يا سلام عليك ابوحميد :Bl (3):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا سلام عليك ابوحميد


[align=center] 
أهلا فيك عبد الله 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هي النهاية إذاً  
لا تعرف الوقت  
تتنصل من الشخوص  
تتهرب من الحب  
لكن .. 
أكنت أستحق طريقة الإعدام هذه ؟ 
هل كانت طفولتي خطيئة ؟  
هل أخطأت حين سجنت نفسي بالفضيلة ؟ 
هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان ؟  
*** 
هذا ليس شعراً .. ولا نثراً .. ولا أي شيء  
لأنني أشك الان في شرعية كل الحروف  
لكن وددت أن أكتب وصيتي هنا .. و قد تكون أول وصية من نوعها تُكتب في قبر  
في عشي الصغير الذي بنيته .. " كُتب لنيسان " فلم يبقَ لي غيره  
فاهتفوا معي الآن :  
يا رحلةً في مدى النسيان موجعةً .. ما كان أغنى الهوى عنها و أغنانا  
http://www.6arab.net/ViewSong/5279.html

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كتبت النيسان بدل النسيان في سطري الأخير 

خطأ عشقي أعتذر عنه .. 
[/align]

----------


## منيرة الظلام

الى كل الزنابق 
الى كل الفراشات 
الى كل نسمات العبير
الى عيون الاطفال البريئه
الى حروف الغزل
اطمئنوا......اطمئنوا
فحبيبتي ما زالت بكامل بهائها
و ما زال ليلك عينيها هو نفسه
و ما زالت امواج الحمره في خديها ثائره
فلم ينقصها شيئ منذ ان تركتها

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> كتبت النيسان بدل النسيان في سطري الأخير 
> 
> خطأ عشقي أعتذر عنه .. 
> [/align]


من الأخطاء التي لا تلام ... ولا تحتمل الإعتذار

----------


## saousana

[align=center]http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29209&highlight=%CA%D2%C7%E1+%CA%  CF%E6%D1[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (59):

----------


## بياض الثلج

اشتقتله والله :Bl (9):

----------

